# WTT August 2010 :) ~ We've Made It! ~ **3 BFPs SO FAR!**



## xLisax

I know there are lots of threads like this but I havent spotted one specifically for August! :flower:

We're planning on trying for number 2 after our holiday on August 14th! Anyone else?

:hugs:



:flower:August 2010 WTT Girlies! :flower:​
:flow: xLisax ~ WTT #2 :flow: ​Already Mummy to Max​ 
:flow: Damita ~ WTT #1 until 1st August :flow: 

:flow: Angelwings21 ~ WTT #2 :flow:
​
:flow: Soldiers Wife ~ WTT #3 :flow: ​
:flow: Lullaby2009 ~ WTT #2 :flow:​  Already Mummy to Ruby​
:flow: SazzleR (Sarah) ~ WTT #1 until 12th August :flow:​
 :flow: BradysMum (Emily) ~ WTT #3 :flow:
Already Mummy to Brady & Jacob

:flow: beccad ~ WTT #1 :flow:

:flow: Jenn1983 ~ WTT #1 :flow:

:flow: Celesse ~ WTT #2 :blue: :flow:
Already Mummy to Abigail 

:flow: mlyn26 ~ WTT#1 :flow:

:flow: CandiceJM ~ WTT#2 :flow:
Already Mummy to Abigail Paige

:flow: silverbell ~ WTT #1 from 12th August :flow:​
:flow: Caroline ~ WTT#1 :flow:​
:flow: Holl1109 ~ WTT#2 :flow:​Already Mummy to Sylvie​
:bfp: :flow: CharmedKirsty ~ WTT#1 :flow: :bfp:

:bfp: :flow: KatieMc ~ WTT#3 :flow: :bfp:
Already Mummy to Daniel & Caitlin

:flow: Ella ~ WTT#1 :flow:​
:flow: mbara ~ WTT#2 :flow:​Already Mummy to Adriana​
:flow: maybabydoll ~ WTT#1 :flow:​
:flow: Sambles ~ WTT#2 :flow:​Already Mummy to Sam​
:flow: CandyApple19 ~ WTT#2 :flow:​Already Mummy to Oliver​
:flow: Sambatiki ~ WTT#1 :flow:​
:flow: Bonster ~ WTT#1 :flow:​
:bfp: :flow: Shrimpy ~ WTT#3 :flow: :bfp:​
:flow: MrsC2B ~ WTT#1 :flow:​
:flow: alicea ~ WTT#1 :flow:​
:flow: cloud9 ~ WTT#1 :flow:​
:flow: dragonhawk ~ WTT#1 :flow:​
:flow: Lil-woowoo ~ WTT#2 :flow:​Already Mummy to Josh​
:flow: smile181c ~ NTNP/WTT#1 :flow:​
:flow: MmaMummy ~ WTT#2 :flow:​
:flow: Freckles09 ~ WTT#1 :flow:​
:flow: NurseyJen ~ WTT#1 :flow:​
:flow: cutiecat ~ WTT#1 :flow:​
:flow: Missy123 ~ WTT#2 :flow:​
:flow: Ashes ~ WTT#1 :flow:​


----------



## Damita

Yay! There is another august lady, I thought I was the only one :)

We are going to start from day one of august but I don't think I am ovulating till the second week.

Where you going on holiday?


----------



## xLisax

Wooop :yipee: I thought it was just me too! :)

We're off to Ibiza for a week, get back on the 14th so then its baby making time :cloud9:

How are you doing with the waiting? My broodiness is awful atm, everyone seems to be having babies!!! :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Wow! So jealous, just you and your OH or is the little boy coming with you? I would love to visit there, aw trying to pin point my ovulation which so hard, are you charting?

It feels like I am waiting for ever and I know I swear more people are announcing their pregnancy every five seconds.

How long have you been waiting to start? We decided to go for since Jan this year when we both decided we were ready and it times in well with me finishing uni.


----------



## xLisax

Nope Max isnt coming :cry: Im going to miss him so much but he'll be with nanny so will have lots of fun :thumbup: Long story but we had the hols booked before Max came along (he was a surprise bump :cloud9:) and cancelled it to focus on baby :) My mum said to go for it now as she'd love to have him :D

Im not charting yet as Im still on the pill atm...how are you finding it? Im a complete novice when it comes to all that! :haha: We've been waiting since September now, it seems to be going steadily though so thats ok I guess! 

What are you studying at uni? 

xxx


----------



## Damita

Aww bless him, that is a nice surprise, I'm sure you will have an amazing time and that's really nice of your mum :)

This is my first month well I started half well through and it is so confusing, didn't think it was that hard, I hope next month will be easier.

Studying Computer Science I'm currently in my 2nd year, and will hopefully be pregnant when I enter my 3rd and final year, I can't wait, I just want the degree now, the amount of work is unfair :(

Also I feel old at uni since I'm 24 nearly 25, how old are you? xxx


----------



## xLisax

Im 21 :) 

Your WTT plan sounds like a really good one, perfect timing :thumbup: 

I think Ill be pants at the charting stuff :haha: Gunna come off the pill in a couple of months and then just see how it goes from there!

Have you tried that chinese predictor thingy in WTT? I did it on Max and it worked..infact everyone I know whos tried it, its worked for! Freaky stuff! If our WTT plan goes well it says we'll have a girl :cloud9: 

xx


----------



## Damita

Aw thanks :) I do hope so, uni friends think I am totally crazy for wanting a baby and my other friends think I plan too much ;) but I am just totally over organised, I can't seem to not be, my husband is use to it by now.

OOooh I hope coming off the pill goes well :) Lucky for me I stopped about 3 years ago due to depression (which I am over now, well as over you can get), so my husband is so excited not to be using condoms anymore ;) Ha ha we will help each other, we can be pants together.

Yeah I just saw it had to send it to the husband (whos at work), and he was like oh crazy technology we can choose what type of human we can get, yeah same here, would love a little girl. It is scary that is seems to be right for everyone... weird....

Any plans for the weekend? xxx


----------



## xLisax

Im over organised too :blush: 

:rofl: at your OH...tis true though! I think its a fun thing to do, just very freaky how it seems to be right! :wacko:

We would love a little girl next too, just to have 1 of each :cloud9: but obviously a little boy would be just as loved :cloud9:

Not many plans really, going out for a roast on Sunday..possibly taking Max swimming! How about you?

:flower:


----------



## Damita

Glad I'm not the only one overly organised ;)

Yeah I am the same, I would love a little boy but I would love a little girl just as much :) My husband wants a girl and I would like a boy, but I am the same as you I would ideally like one of each.

Sounds lovely, hope he enjoys swimming :) Not a lot got to do some more painting and decorating, might be meeting up with a friend later today but most the time I'll be with the husband has we haven't had a day together in two weeks

xxx


----------



## AngelWings21

I am waiting on August too! My OH comes home in August so I'm happy! :)


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Hellooo Angelwings 21!! 

:happydance: How exciting...we dont have too long to wait!

If you dont mind me asking, what does your OH do? :flower:

xxx


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey AngelWings21! Yay there are three of us now :happydance:


----------



## Damita

forgot to add I got my first positive ovulation test result today I am so happy :happydance:


----------



## xLisax

:yipee: wohoooo Damita! Good news! I cant wait to be able to watch my cycles, get more of a feel for them in time for TTC!!

When are you both going to start taking folic acid?

xx


----------



## Damita

Thanks :) yeah it is nice to watch them but then makes me feel bad as we aren't trying right now, yeah I started a couple of months ago and the husband with all his pills (zinc and whatnot)


----------



## Soldiers wife

Hi

I think I am WTT in August, mostly cos hubby is away til some point in July so I don't have any choice...he is in Australia. I am hoping to visit in June so that could be a lucky month but August would be better.

We cant sell our house til Aug 11 and no room for a baby at the mo. Also the daughter will be doing her GCSEs next summer so maybe I should be WTT in September so as not to give her too much upheavel...that is assuming at my grand old age I fall easily.

Good luck to you, it is exciting waiting to try don't you think?

x


----------



## Damita

Whoa that is a lot of things going on all at the same time, good luck


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Hi Soldiers Wife, glad to see more August WTTers! :D

Soldiers Wife, you do have lots going on... lots to keep you busy! :)

Thanks Damita, I'll get started on mine now then too, and get OH to start his! :happydance: Wooo how exciting! 

xxx


----------



## Damita

Yay! How exciting :happydance: how are you all today? I've got nerves before my driving lessons number 15 out of 31


----------



## Lullaby2009

Hi all, we're WTT for our 2nd from August :)

Our lil girly is 3m 1wk 1d and should hopefully be around a year and a half by the time we have our next bundle of joy :thumbup:

Used OPK's last time and was thrilled to fall preg 1st time with them, even though to be honest, at the time I didn't think we had! (we'd been ttc for 2yrs with 1 mmc and I was ttc with my ex for 10yrs before that with 2 mmc) So I will DEFINITELY use OPK's this time too!!! :)

The pregnancy itself was awful due to being severely let down by my midwife. This time round I plan to go direct to the obstetrician to avoid the problems I had this time.

I love being a mum! It's even better than I always dreamed it would be!!

So looking forward to feeling them little tummy kicks again!! :D


----------



## Damita

Hey and welcome :wave: We need to set up a list on the front page :)


----------



## SazzleR

Hi girls

We'll be TTC from 12th August when we go on our honeymoon!

I've just had my Implanon out a couple of weeks ago so no idea when I'll be ovulating in August but we'll be trying from then! Planning to have 2 regular cycles then get some OPKs as after 10 years of hormonal contraception I want to put my mind at ease that body can still remember how to release eggs!

Less than 5 months to go girls!

xxx


----------



## BradysMum

We have decided officially to WTT until August 2010 for #3!

We have 2 little boys, Brady is 2 next week and Jacob is 5 weeks old. We know that is a little soon to start thinking about it but it seems to take us a little longer to conceive so we are going to start super early so that there isn't too big a gap between Jacob and the next one.


----------



## Damita

:wave: welcome to the thread :) awww a honeymoon baby


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Helloooo everybody!

Ive put a list on the front page for us all :D Ive used as much info as I can from siggys and our posts! :thumbup: If Ive missed anything out or you want something specific (TTC boy or girl etc) added please just let me know :flower: (Angelswings and Soldiers Wife, if you let me know your other childrens names I'll pop them in :) )

Damita, How are you doing with your driving? I hated learning! Took me soooooo many lessons! :blush:

Lullaby, Im sooo looking forward to tummy kicks and hiccups again too :cloud9:

Has anyone thought about how they'll announce their :bfp: to OH? Ive found a little T-shirt for Max that gives it away, it says 'Shh Ive got a secret' on the front & 'Im going to be a big brother!' on the back..I'll put it on him and see how long it takes Alex to click! :haha: 

xxx


----------



## xLisax

:( Oh no, we've all disappeared today :haha:


----------



## Lullaby2009

Front page is looking great hon :) thank you for including Ruby :thumbup: the t-shirt idea is great! I was thinking of serving OH a mug of tea in a mug that says Father To Be! lol I saw one in a shop a few days ago :)

Big Hello to all the new ladies!!


----------



## Damita

xLisax said:


> :wave: Helloooo everybody!
> 
> Ive put a list on the front page for us all :D Ive used as much info as I can from siggys and our posts! :thumbup: If Ive missed anything out or you want something specific (TTC boy or girl etc) added please just let me know :flower: (Angelswings and Soldiers Wife, if you let me know your other childrens names I'll pop them in :) )
> 
> Damita, How are you doing with your driving? I hated learning! Took me soooooo many lessons! :blush:
> 
> 
> Has anyone thought about how they'll announce their :bfp: to OH? Ive found a little T-shirt for Max that gives it away, it says 'Shh Ive got a secret' on the front & 'Im going to be a big brother!' on the back..I'll put it on him and see how long it takes Alex to click! :haha:

Thanks Lisa :) Driving lessons are going well, same here, it is so long when I think I am making progress it goes back a step, I am on lesson 16 now ;) we have been doing reversing round a corner and 3 point turn, I just want to pass now...


----------



## Damita

Oh forgot to add my husband wants a girl and we want to name her Daisy, I would like a boy (the joys of having two brothers, I also have two sisters) called Jesse or Corey.

I think my husband wants to be there when I test, awww love your idea Lisa, so cute!!!


----------



## BradysMum

We would like a girl next time but we would be just as happy with a boy. 

I love the t-shirt idea!! I'm so uncreative with these sorts of things, DH has been there the last 2 times


----------



## Lullaby2009

If we have a boy we'll call him Harrison John, and if we have a girl I quite like the name Amber Lilly :)


----------



## xLisax

Aww I love everyones name choices! :cloud9: Ours are Toby Luke for a boy and Isabel Marie or Evie 'Middle Name' (cant decide which we like best!) for a girl :) Would love a little girl next to have one of each, but honestly, another little version of my Max would be A'Ok with me :kiss:

Damita, I had like 30 lessons in the end :blush: but passed first time :smug: (but dont think I would have lived it down if I had failed after all those lessons! :haha: )

So, who will be finding out the sex of baby? We plan to stay on Team Yellow again, Im a nosey bugger though...so not sure I'll be able to hold out like last time!! :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Yeah I brought a total of 31 lessons, I really hope I can pass first time too, fingers crossed :) Really love your names Lisa :)

Yeah we want to be team yellow as well, husband doesn't want to know, so it will be the biggest surprise ever :)


----------



## xLisax

Yeah, My OH is completely set on having a surprise again next time round... I have to admit (as I really wanted to know with Max! :blush:) it seriously was the best surprise of my life.. we had our names all picked, the baby was put onto my chest, I peeked between the legs and beemed (sp?) up to Alex..'WE'VE GOT A MAX!!' :cloud9: Was sooo lovely :cloud9:

I bet you will pass first go! Do you know roughly how much longer until you're gunna book your test..it is sooo nerve wracking, but as soon as you pass and you dont have the pressure anymore, you drive as if you have been for years..it really does then come naturally! 

xxx


----------



## Damita

Awww such a cute story!!

Well I am hoping that is true, I want to be natural :) well I should be up to 23/24 hours worth in two weeks so I am hoping before my uni exams on the 26th May... got my theory test in 3 weeks... keep your fingers crossed for me :)


----------



## beccad

We're sort of August. I've vaguely looked at the calendar and counted days, and my period is due around the end of July, about 25th I think, so we;ll be TTCing from then on. It'll be an August ovulation anyway :)

Although I'm feeling a bit wobbly about the whole thing and thinking of putting it off for a year :wacko: I will have to see how I feel nearer the time. Part of me feels like I haven't done enough with my life, but part of me thinks "Just get on with it! A baby doesn't mean your life is going to end!"


----------



## Damita

I totally understand how you feel, I am feeling like that at the mo as it has come around so quickly, but my husband says he will wait till I am ready but am I just being a scary cat as it is all new and is going to change everything..

Welcome btw :wave:


----------



## Jenn1983

Hello Ladies!!!

My name is Jennifer and my husband and I have choosen August to start TTC as well! This will be our first baby and I can not explain how excited I am!!!!!! Today actually marks a big step for us. I bought ovulation test strips and pregnancy test strips today and the husband didnt flip out. In fact he was very ok with the idea of preparing to start our adventure in making a baby! So ovulation test strips will be here before ovulation time is predicted, so Im super pumped about trying those out! I have been charting my lady time for over two years and it is not pretty lol. I have 30+ days between periods at some points.. ive skipped periods as well.. what a mess! Hopefully this will narrow things down for us. Also, I joined this forum and Im actually talking about our future baby efforts instead of just googling everything known to man about babies! lol I am so tired of googling every little abnormal symptom I may have in hopes of an accidental pregnancy!! lol Anywho - I am very very very excited as you can tell and I cant wait for August to get here!! As of today that is only 4 periods away!!! :dance:


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Ladies! Jenn and beccad Ive added you to our front page :thumbup: Let me know if there's anything else you'd like me to add :D

Damita, both Me and Max will both have our fingers crossed for you! :dance:

How is everyone today? Whats everyone up to for the Easter weekend?

:hugs:


----------



## SazzleR

Most of our weekend we'll be at one of OH's best friend's wedding - party tonight and ceremony followed by a huge party on Sunday! So I'll be enjoying the free drinks! Have to make the most of the next few months 'til we TTC!

When are you girls going to start taking folic acid? Or have you already? I was thinking May. 

xxx


----------



## Damita

Thanks Lisa and Max :)

Not alot I think we want to sort out our garden area and I need to plant out my veg :) How about you?


----------



## Damita

SazzleR said:


> Most of our weekend we'll be at one of OH's best friend's wedding - party tonight and ceremony followed by a huge party on Sunday! So I'll be enjoying the free drinks! Have to make the most of the next few months 'til we TTC!
> 
> When are you girls going to start taking folic acid? Or have you already? I was thinking May.
> 
> xxx

Have fun at the party :) I'm already taking folic acid :)


----------



## Jenn1983

I had a few beers last night myself. There is nothing better than grilling out and relaxing with some beers! 

I have started taking prenatal vitamins every morning for about 2 weeks. Im trying to incorporate it in the daily routine of things now so when I do become pregnant I wont forget! : ) 

Has anyone thought about going to their dr and giving them the run down of "Can you make sure all systems are a go so when August comes around Im good to go?" Im thinking maybe next month Ill schedule an appointment. Id hate to become pregnant and then go to the DR and she say "well you really needed to lose 10 to 15 pounds before hand.. or lower your sodium intake for the babies sake.. yadda yadda". 

Ok so Im a worrier by nature! lol please forgive me!


----------



## Celesse

Can I join too?!! 

Me and OH are going to start TTC in August. With Abigail we got pregnant straight away, but this time we are thinking it may take a little longer as we are going to try and make a boy baby! :blue: I know a little about the theory of making a boy, mostly that we need to have no :sex: until the day of ovulation to give the fragile but speedy Y :spermy: the best chance of getting there first. However my family is all girls, so was my mums, her mums, her mums mum...... so another girl is kinda expected but will still be fun trying to get a boy.


----------



## Celesse

SazzleR said:


> When are you girls going to start taking folic acid? Or have you already? I was thinking May.

I have half a bottle of therapeutic dose folic acid left from last pregnancy and a bunch of iron tablets which I am going to start taking as soon as my toilet habits are back to normal. I was prescribed the higher dose folic acid and iron tablets as I suffered low iron during pregnancy and folic acid helps absorb iron. Once the higher folic acid is gone I start taking the prophylactic pre-pregnancy dose. I also want to up my iron as much as possible so I will be taking Spartone twice daily when I run out of ferrous sulphate.


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Celesse, of course you can join..I'll add you to our front page :thumbup:

Jenn, Ive already been to the docs :blush: We've got a worrier here too :smug: She was quite happy that Im back to pre-baby weight and has just told me to take folic acid from Juneish..Im gunna start mine in the next couple weeks tho :D 

Damita..how cool that you're going to grow your own veg! I'd love to do that! What are you planning on growing? :)

Sazzle, your weekend sounds great! I love a good wedding, everyones always in a great mood! Hope you have a lovely time! :hugs:

We're having about 4 roasts over the weekend :dohh: Everyones invited us over so we're quite busy! :D Going to an Easter Egg hunt on monday :dance:

Just about to tuck in to some spaghetti carbonara! Nom,nom,nom :munch: 

Going to the cinema tommorow to watch Shutter Island :huh: Its sposed to be scary :wacko: Anyone seen it?

:hugs:


----------



## Lullaby2009

Oooh, I wanna see that film! Have fun!!

I took folic acid and iron throughout my pregnancy with Ruby as I am epileptic and they recommend higher doses due to my medication. I haven't stopped taking them due to wanting to conceive in the first year of parenthood. Luckily I'm also back down to pre-pregnancy weight and eating healthy/exercising regularly etc. so hoping to be in tip top condition ready for August :D


----------



## beccad

I'm already taking FA, albeit intermittently lol! Must try and remember. I think i'll put the tub next to the kettle so I'll see it when I make my morning cup of tea!

This weekend - visiting DH's brother/SIL/nieces!


----------



## xLisax

:coffee: Morning! God I wish Max loved lie-ins as much as I do...we've been up since 6am :dohh:

Lullaby, Well done on being back to pre-pregnancy already!! :thumbup: 

Beccad, I put mine next to the kettle too :haha: Great minds ay! I cant focus in the morning without my morning cuppa! :D

:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Good afternoon ladies :) sounds like everyone is having a lovely weekend, I am growing cucumbers, courgette, red onions and spring onions (love my stir fries), had some exciting news I have managed to lose 3 pounds :) now 9 stone 3, need to get down to 8 stone 5 to be my ideal BMI weight :)

Welcome to the new comers :wave:


----------



## xLisax

Well done on the weight front Damita!! I'm gunna aim to lose a few more pounds (Im a size 10-12 atm) but would like to be a definite 10 by the time we get on holiday, just to feel comfortable in a bikini...not that Im looking forward to getting the tummy out with my stretchmarks! :dohh: :haha:

I lurve stir frys too :munch: so tasty, quick and healthy!! Do you grow the veg in your garden then? I was thinking about getting an allotment as our garden isnt big enough! :nope: Are they easy to look after? :blush:

Off to the cinema tonight! Im bloody starving now though so off to find food! :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## BradysMum

Well done on losing the weight!!

What did you go to see Lisa? We went to see Clash of the Titans last night, it was pretty good!


----------



## Damita

Thanks ladies, what you off to see Lisa?

Really easy, I don't have a very big garden, more like a roof garden, so I just grow in big pots :)


----------



## Celesse

I guess it goes without saying that we will all be taking at least folic acid, if not a pre-natal multi-vitamin...but how many of you are going to get your man to take male fertility boosting vitamins?

We didn't last time, but since we need strong boy sperm this time I am considering getting OH some daddy vitamins!!


----------



## xLisax

Evening All :kiss:

Just got the little man into bed! :sleep: Went to see Shutter Island, I scare SO easily so needless to say my nights sleep was restless last night :dohh: Good film though!! :thumbup: 
Bradysmum, Clash of the Titans was our second choice..is it worth going for a look?

Damita, wow I might give that a go! I love the thought of us eating our home-grown veg! :D

Celesse, Im gunna get OH to take daddy vitamins yep, I can see Im gunna have to remind him though..he has a mind like a sieve :dohh: :haha: Do you know what they need to take? :shrug:

Hows everyones Easter Sunday going? :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Yeah give it ago and let me know how it goes :) My husband is dying to see that film, now he is jealous!


----------



## Celesse

xLisax said:


> Celesse, Im gunna get OH to take daddy vitamins yep, I can see Im gunna have to remind him though..he has a mind like a sieve :dohh: :haha: Do you know what they need to take? :shrug:

Zinc is the main one, ... but they do special multi-vits for dads to be. Sanatogen do a his&hers. https://www.sanatogen.co.uk/Sanatogen_pregnancy.htm Probably not the cheapest though. 

I discussed vitamins with OH yesterday and he seemed a little offended, as if I was insulting the quality of his manhood!...but came around when I pointed out we need super strong boy sperm if we are gonna make a boy considering all the girls in my family.


----------



## xLisax

Afternoon! :kiss:

We're the opposite in our families...all boys!! We would love a little girl next but I think we're going to have another little man :cloud9:

Celesse, Thank you for the link, I'll have to get some for him :thumbup:

Damita, spoke to OH about the plan last night and Im going to get some big pots next weekend :yipee: Excited!

Hows everyones Easter Mondays going?

:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Yay!! :happydance:

Going well off for Sunday roast at the rents :) yum yum yum! Hows yours going?

Zinc is the one my husband takes plus B and Omega 3-6-9 plus folic acid, he is taking more pills than me ;)


----------



## Celesse

My Easter has been pretty quiet as we are still in the new-baby-stay-at-home-but-visitors-all-gone-now stage. I'm breastfeeding Abigail what feels like almost constantly during the day but am now set up to feed at the pc. 

Mmmm Sunday roast sounds nice. Our schedule is still a little unpredictable to attempt to cook something that takes so long.


----------



## mlyn26

Hi there,

I had been trying for 15 months and got preg in Feb but sadly had a MC 2 weeks ago at 9 weeks.
We have decided to not try again until Aug this year for various reasons so can i join this waiting list. Thanks


----------



## BradysMum

We had a quiet easter, DH's parents are still over from New Zealand so we spent it with them. Brady had A LOT of chocolate, that was fun... lol

Lisa, it was good, worth seeing def. It was DH's choice. I want to see Shutter Island but I'm too scared!!

Welcome mlyn26, I'm sorry for your loss. Good luck for August!


----------



## Damita

sounds like everyone had a good weekend.

welcome to the new comers :wave:


----------



## Lullaby2009

Welcome Mlyn, sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: x


----------



## xLisax

Morning/Afternoon :flower:

Mlyn, Welcome :hugs: So sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: I'll pop you on our list now :flower:

Damita, your OH is certainly gunna be prepared :thumbup: We're gunna start ours beginning of May... I cant wait to see OHs face when he sees he has as many/more pills to take than me :haha:

Bradysmum, we'll have to give that a watch then! I love going to the cinema :happydance:

Glad everyone had a nice Easter! :bunny:

I seem to be seeing bumps and newborn babies EVERYWHERE atm :wacko: its making me so much more broody :dohh: Cant wait to have my bump back! :cloud9:

:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Ha ha, he gets use to taking all the pills.. ;) ha ha they seem to be appearing, haven't seen much at the moment since I have been inside revising or the only time I am out is when I do driving lessons but when I was back at university 3 weeks ago now, there were loads of pregnant ladies there, it will come around quickly :)


----------



## xLisax

Damita, I hope it comes around quickly! Our tickers are looking good :smug:

How is everyone doing? 

:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Ha ha yeah they are :) I'm good thanks hun, still having issues with my neighbours, they know it was us who called the council on them for their noise (banging doors, screaming and shouting) and now taking it out on us, oh joys! Hows you?


----------



## Celesse

Woot! I'm bleeding after having stopped for over a week...which is either AF or a "6-week-bleed". Both are promising for ovulation returning, which was a concern as I will be TTC when Abigail is 5 months old and I will still be Breast Feeding.


----------



## xLisax

We're all good thanks Damita :) Off out on my dads boat in a moment, I am LOVING this weather :yipee:

Celesse, Good news for you!! I never thought Id see the day I'd welcome AF, but atm I know its one less so one step closer to TTC...:dance: :happydance: :yipee: 

What has everyone been up to with their weekends?

:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Yay! I am so happy the weather has finally cheered up!


----------



## Jenn1983

Good Morning my August TTC loves :)

Last night the Hubby and I were talking and after a much needed conversation we decided that we were going to go down the NTNP route. I explained to him that I am so tired and stressed about waiting for August to come that I cant even enjoy life in the present.. im constantly consumed with thoughts of August and whats to come. He said he didnt want me to be stressed or unhappy and if NTNP is solution to all of this then that is what he wants. So we talked for a few hours and we came up with we are just going to let whatever happens happens. Im not going to go crazy when I ovulate and pressure him into bed knowing full and well that its ovulation time.. and in return he isnt going to deny me or use any prevention methods if it happens to be ovulation time. So with a happy heart and sound mine.. I finally feel free of my crazy broodiness!! For the first time in a long time I can truely say Im happy and I honestly feel quite relieved. Sadly I think I will remove my name from the August TTC thread.. Im just not sure I belong on the forum. We arent WTT..and we arent TTC.. am I in Limbo ladies? lol Since we are NTNP we could become pregnant within the next week and a half or so.. or maybe not until the end of the year. Oh my! We did decide that if we were not pregnant by the end of the year we would definately start trying to TTC instead of NTNP. Yay!!


----------



## xLisax

Wow Jenn! :happydance: I'm sure I speak for us all when I say Ive got everything crossable crossed for a nice :bfp: for you soon!! :D We'll still keep you on our list :winkwink: Can't get rid of us that easy! :hugs:

Whats everyone up to in this lovely sunshine :)

xx


----------



## Damita

Congrats fingers crossed for your :bfp: 

It is lovely today!! yesterday I had a horrible fright and saw a rat outside in my garden, my cats were going crazy :( have the council coming around on Thursday to get rid of him/her or them... urgh! you?


----------



## SazzleR

I'm feeling happy today as I feel a few steps closer to TTCin! :dance:

Firstly, I got AF today - my first 'real' AF since having Implanon removed 5 weeks ago. A 35 day cycle so I'm really hoping my body is getting back to normal. Fingers crossed for a few more regular cycles. Although, after 10 years of of BCP and then Implanon, I'd forgotten how painful cramps are. Had to get up at 6am this morning to get a hot water bottle as they actually woke me up :(

And secondly, we sat and booked all our honeymoon activities and dining last night so the honeymoon (so TTCin!) seems a lot more real and a lot closer!

Only 4 months to go!

xxx


----------



## CandiceJM

Hi girls, can I join your thread? We're a military family (US Coast Guard), and we're transferring to Maine from New Jersey next month. We're WTT until August so that way we're settled in for a couple months before we try. We're not using bc, but we are using a fertility monitor (Clearblue), to track my cycle and we abstain when it says 'high' or 'peak'. We'll be using my fertility monitor to help us get pregnant in August, but for now, when I see it flash the eggy at me every month, I get so sad... :(


----------



## xLisax

Ahh :hugs: Damita, sorry to hear you're still having problems and hope the council come quickly to remove Mr Rat! :hugs:

Its all so exciting isnt it Sazzle! I cant believe I've been waiting for 7 months now! It doesnt feel that long! :wacko: Hope your cramps get more bearable, I'm on bcp and think Ive forgotten just how bad they were before! :hugs: to you! And :yipee: on the honeymoon front! One step closer as you said! Not long now :happydance:

Candice, :wave: of course you can, I'll add you to the front! If you let me know your DDs name I can add that in if you would like! :thumbup: I dont blame you for feeling upset at the monitor, Id be the same :( 

Not long girlies!! Would anyone here be considering a home birth? I would love one but am too chicken in case anything went wrong (as did last time) and want the security of a hospital! 

:hugs:


----------



## Celesse

xLisax said:


> Not long girlies!! Would anyone here be considering a home birth? I would love one but am too chicken in case anything went wrong (as did last time) and want the security of a hospital!

I'm considering a home VBAC! Even the drama of a blue light ambulance hasn't put me off home birth. My plan would be to see how the pregnancy and labour develop and decide where I want to labour and deliver when it happens. I may decide I want to be in hospital, or something may go wrong again....then again I could manage well and me and baby could be fine in which case I definitely don't want to be anywhere near a hospital. 

Last time it took us 15/20 mins from deciding to transfer to getting to the hospital. That included waiting for the ambulance, getting in the ambulance (I walked and insisted the G&A walked with me) and the journey there which was down a busy high street and into a city centre hospital during rush hour. 

I'm not worried about being away from the security of hospital as its not that much hassle to get there and I would be more relaxed at home until the point at which things got to needing a hospital. I had 2 midwives with me at home, so I had more care at home than I would have done at hospital at the same stage.


----------



## silverbell

Could I join the list please? :flower:

I will be TTC #1 from the 3rd week of August (depending on ovulation, of course).

It will be our first time trying and we're so excited! We're both 29.

We decided upon August back in January and August seemed so very far away, but it's really not long now, ladies. Just 3 more cycles until we can start trying :happydance:


----------



## CandiceJM

Thank you Lisa :) DD's name is Abigail Paige :)


----------



## xLisax

Celesse said:


> xLisax said:
> 
> 
> Not long girlies!! Would anyone here be considering a home birth? I would love one but am too chicken in case anything went wrong (as did last time) and want the security of a hospital!
> 
> I'm considering a home VBAC! Even the drama of a blue light ambulance hasn't put me off home birth. My plan would be to see how the pregnancy and labour develop and decide where I want to labour and deliver when it happens. I may decide I want to be in hospital, or something may go wrong again....then again I could manage well and me and baby could be fine in which case I definitely don't want to be anywhere near a hospital.
> 
> Last time it took us 15/20 mins from deciding to transfer to getting to the hospital. That included waiting for the ambulance, getting in the ambulance (I walked and insisted the G&A walked with me) and the journey there which was down a busy high street and into a city centre hospital during rush hour.
> 
> I'm not worried about being away from the security of hospital as its not that much hassle to get there and I would be more relaxed at home until the point at which things got to needing a hospital. I had 2 midwives with me at home, so I had more care at home than I would have done at hospital at the same stage.Click to expand...

I think that sounds like a good idea :thumbup: You really would be much more relaxed! :hugs: 
I really would have loved a home birth! I don't think they would even let me have one to be fair, last time Max wasnt breathing when he was born, he needed to be ventilated asap, was blue lighted to Bristol Hospital (3 hours away) and had life-saving surgery at 2 days old! :( I dread to think what may have happened had I not been right near the equipment he needed! :cry: 
But, in my opinion, home-birth is a lovely way to bring your baby into the world...and had everything not been so traumatic last time round, I'd be jumping at the chance!! :flower:

silverbell, Of course you can join, I'll add you to our front page :hugs: I can't believe how little time we have left to wait :happydance:

Candice, I'll add Abigail Paige to the front :hugs:


----------



## Damita

welcome :wave: ha ha yeah Lisa we have Rat man coming over tomorrow to get rid of it :) hurrah!!


----------



## xLisax

Haha Good news then! Are you having a good week?

:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Yeah it has been okay, apart from revising for the exams and the theory test (ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!) I have been trying to relax since this is my last week off until after the exams, hows yours going?


----------



## xLisax

Ahh you'll be fine on the theory test! Once you get past the nerves and settle into it..thats what I found :hugs: Good Luck on all of your other exams and the theory too :thumbup: Bet you'll be glad when its all over!!

Having a lovely week thank you, although Max has thrown some epic tantrums :dohh: It's so stressful when he does it!! :wacko: Im hoping this is the terrible twos a bit early :haha:
Off to visit my dads tonight and hes cooking us Steak for main and then Eton Mess for pud :munch: Nom Nom Nom...cannot wait!! :D Food impresses me so easily :smug:

:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Oooooh you lucky bunny!! I was steak!! and that pudding!

Thanks I'm sure I'll be fine, the stupid roadsigns keep confusing me


----------



## xLisax

:D There are SO many road signs aren't there! I still get confused at the bloody things, You will be fine though ;) my fingers will be crossed anywho :hugs:

You up to anything this evening? 

:) xxx


----------



## Damita

Aww thanks, just re-reading them earlier, not a lot really running out of food but got to wait for money to clear :( going to watch CSI NY with pasta bake yum yum

How about you?


----------



## Lullaby2009

Hi all, my lil girl's got the measles :( poor lil mite she's really not happy about it.... But dispite her being unsettled she's just worked out that when she is laying on her blanket and wants something across the room - she can now roll over and over till she reaches it! ha ha ha :D

My brother in law has just announced that he and his girlfriend are expecting their first baby! They're 9wks in at the moment :happydance:


----------



## Damita

Aww your poor little girl and congrats to your brother in law :)


----------



## silverbell

Sorry, just to be a pain - thanks so much for adding me to the front page (feels more real now!) But I'm TTC from 3rd week of August (21st) and not 3rd August.

Sorry for any confusion!

It sounds very precise, but is all due to not wanting to be too late in pregnancy when we go on a flight next February (assuming we're lucky enough to fall pregnant first try, which would be nice!)


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi everyone!
Can you add me to the list? We're planning to start TTC #1 in August and I can't wait! I've got sooo much going on - work is really busy, I'm doing my Masters degree (MSc Housing) and we've been doing up our house (everything!) since we bought it in Jan last year... but I keep getting distracted because all I can think of is having a baby!!! haha...
I'm 30, OH is 37 and we've been married for 5 years  Been wanting a baby for years now but wanted to buy a house (were renting before) and get properly settled... and I also need to be in my job for over 2 years before I get full maternity pay... I'm entitled now so we're planning to start August! Nice to 'meet' lots of other people looking to start TTC at the same time!!! Good luck to eveyone when the time comes!!!!


----------



## xLisax

Hey Everyone :)

Caroline, no probem, welcome :hugs: I'll add you to our list :thumbup:

silverbell, soooorry :wacko: malteser moment :haha: All changed :D

Hows everyone doing? Im just sat waiting for Britains got Talent to start...anyone else gunna tune in?

:kiss:


----------



## Damita

Hey and welcome :wave:

Weekend going so well :) the decking in my garden now looks amazing! Going to get more flowers tomorrow :) got a bush that smells like lemon today 

Going round to the rents tomorrow for a roast dinner yay! How about you?


----------



## xLisax

Oooo love it Damita, the smell of lemon is lush! Bet it looks and feels all summery :D I lurve a good roast, we're setting up for a BBQ atm, got a few friends and family over for 430pm :) any excuse for a BBQ ;)

Our tickers are all looking soooooooooooooo good! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Damita

Ooooh so jealous you are having a BBQ we are thinking of doing one for friends in the summer once the area is all done :)

I know so exciting!!!


----------



## silverbell

I adore the smell of lemon. So fresh and clean smelling. Decking sounds amazing.

BBQs! I'm so jealous!

What a fab weekend weather-wise. Hope you all enjoy the rest of the weekend.

The tickers are looking awesome!


----------



## xLisax

BBQ was lovely :) Had a fab afternoon/evening :dance:

Damita, how was the roast? Yummy I bet! Always better when someone else does all the cooking :winkwink: :)

Another lovely day here! Loving this weather :) We've just had breakfast, off on the hunt for a good mother n toddler group soon :D

Hope you are all having a good start to your monday mornings :kiss:


----------



## Damita

It was great :) yeah don't have to do anything for it ;)

Back at uni so all back to the norm


----------



## Celesse

I've spent all day attached to a very clingy baby. She is colicky and over tired and has been at the breast (mostly for comfort) all day, having only had 4hrs sleep over night. Strangely this doesn't put me off having another soon!


----------



## Damita

Aww sorry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## xLisax

:hugs: I hate those days :( But you are so right, no matter what kind of horror day you have with LO it doesnt take away even a smidge of broodiness :dohh:

Me and myequally broody best girly are off to see 'Dear John' at the cinema tonight...anyone seen it?

:hugs:


----------



## BradysMum

I really want to see Dear John! I might watch it online, naughty I know. Was it any good??


----------



## xLisax

We're going tonight to watch it, so I shall report back :thumbup: Im looking forward to it, love a good girly film!! :D

xxx


----------



## Damita

No haven't seen it let me know what it is like :) I'm doing theory test revision with the OH :)


----------



## Lullaby2009

I want to see that film too :) 

Ruby doing much better now. Measles have cleared up and she has finally got her appetite back. Can't believe she will be 4m tomorrow! :D 

Just over 3 months to go before we ttc our 2nd! :happydance:


----------



## holl1109

hi i have a 3 week old and we're looking to try again in august, am i crazy?!


----------



## Katie Mc

Hi I'm new to this. We want to start trying for our 3rd in August and we our really excited. Everyone else thinks we are nuts.


----------



## Damita

Hey and welcome to all the newcomers :waves:

Glad Ruby is doing better :)


----------



## Celesse

holl1109 said:


> hi i have a 3 week old and we're looking to try again in august, am i crazy?!

Only 2 weeks crazier than me. My LO is 5 weeks!


----------



## holl1109

Celesse said:


> holl1109 said:
> 
> 
> hi i have a 3 week old and we're looking to try again in august, am i crazy?!
> 
> Only 2 weeks crazier than me. My LO is 5 weeks![/QU
> 
> i cant wait to do the whole labour thing again, which is strange as it was a bit of a nightmare, like u i was emergency c section.Click to expand...


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Hi i've just joined bnb trying for my first in august


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Welcome to the new August Girlies, shall add you all to the front :D

Well, Dear John is a tearjerker!! One girl was literally sobbing at the back of the cinema :wacko: Cute film though ;)

Max all tucked up in bed, OH on his way back from a business trip so Im sat with the remote and laptop all to myself :thumbup: Result!! :D

Oh, Damita...Ive planted my first vegetable seeds tonight! Courgettes! :) Have you ever grown them? Any tips? :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## Katie Mc

Does anyone find it hard waiting for august to come round. I need to wait because i'm in college and I need the dute date to be after I finish, Then taking a year out before uni.


----------



## Damita

Wooohooo hope they grow for you :) aww bless, I have to go and see it!

Yeah it feels like forever!!


----------



## xLisax

:kiss: Morning :flower:

Holl and Katie, I've added you to the front, if you wanted to let me know your LOs names I can add them to the front :flow:

Lullaby, I'm so glad Ruby is feeling better :hugs: Must of been worrying for you :hugs:

Damita, I hope they grow! I'm really excited about it :blush: Do you know what else I could grow around now? How is revision going? :D

Katie, it does feel like aggggges away still, even though its not really! We decided to WTT in September, so I've already got through 7 months..looking back it does not feel like that long at all!! :wacko: 

Thursday again, nearly the weekend haha:) Any plans everyone?

:hugs:


----------



## silverbell

Yay! Today my ticker says 3 months and something instead of 4 months and something :happydance:

So exciting! I shall be starting my pre-conception multi-vitamins soon and have an appointment for Rubella testing in few weeks. It's feeling a little more real now.


----------



## Katie Mc

I work all weekend because i'm in college through the week. Can't wait for the summer holidays now to have a rest. Little boy turns 3 in 2weeks and then nursery 2days after that. He's going to love it and needs a break from mummy and daddy now.


----------



## Damita

wooohooo :happydance: my cucumbers died :( no idea why, revision is not going as I am having to revise for my theory test which is tomorrow!!!


----------



## silverbell

Good luck with the theory test, Damita!

I'm sure you'll pass with flying colours.

I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## holl1109

hi lisa, brill, my daughters name is sylvie xx


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Evening!

Silverbell, Im starting to take my prenatal vitamins next month! It does make it feel so much more real! :yipee: A step in the right direction!

Katie, I dont blame you for wanting a rest! You sound like a very busy lady :hugs: Ahh I bet LO will love nursery, when Max goes I think it'll end up being me in tears rather than him :dohh:

Damita, I know you will be fine but GOOD LUCK FOR TOMMOROW :hugs: :flower: Will also be thinking of you! Let us know how it goes! :D

And no worries Holl, Sylvies all added! (LOVE her name :cloud9:)

I'm having a stupidly broody day today, does anyone else have days where they really want to just screw WTT?! :( 

xxx


----------



## BradysMum

Atm No I wanna wait lol. I have a 2 year old and an 8 week old, there is no way I could handle being pregnant again just yet, I'd have to be mad!!

Good Luck with your theory tomorrow Damita, I will be thinking of you!


----------



## Damita

Thanks ladies, I'll let you all know when I get back :) I have been revising with the husband all evening, I am really nervous


----------



## Katie Mc

Hi Lisa my little ones our caitlin and daniel and I feel broody everyday , im so excited to have another one. Damita good luck with your test.


----------



## Damita

I PASSED! With 100% yay! :happydance:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm on my last pack of pill and i'm going to get some folic acid when i'm in Tesco next.


----------



## Ella

Knock knock? :hi:

Can i come in? :flower:

Not exactly sure when OH & I are going to be TTC but he's promised I will be pregnant by this time next year! (if we're lucky enough, FX) so I figure we won't be far off TTC! :)

xx


----------



## xLisax

Wooooooooooooooooooooo Damita!!! Well done :yipee: :yipee: :happydance: :happydance: Are you celebrating? :winkwink:

Ella, course you can join, shall add you to the front in a mo :hugs: Welcome!

xxx


----------



## Damita

welcome new comers :wave:

Nothing :( I am home alone, my friend was suppose to be coming out and we were going to go out but she canceled and the husband is working a late so I am home alone till 9pm, so guess what I am doing? revising for my exams...


----------



## xLisax

:( Oh thats poop, but I bet you are SO relieved its all over and done with :thumbup:
When are all your exams over and done with? 

We're just off for a walk along Perranporth beach, with a stop at The Watering Hole for some nachos and a drink! :D Last time Max was there he was a fully baked baby bump..we went there on my due date :cloud9: Out he popped the next day! 

Whats everyone else up to?

:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Aww I am off to order my kitchen :happydance:

23rd June, blah then I have to wait till the 16th July for results!


----------



## mbara

Ok girls, I'm coming in if that's ok. I was in the summer 2010 one but I like the more specific August one. My name is Monica, DH and I TTC #2 in August. We have a 6 year old little girl, Adriana. Circumstances are finally right so I can't wait!!!


----------



## Katie Mc

Hi mbara its all exciting isn't it. Can't wait for august to come round but have got loads to look forward to before that(hen party,wedding, birthday partys). My little girl is 6 in july and my little boy is 3 in two weeks.


----------



## BradysMum

Welcome mbara!!

DH has taken Brady swimming so its just me and Jacob till they get back. I'm being a bad Mummy and just watching the TV DH won't let me watch while hes here lol.


----------



## Damita

Hey newcomers :wave: how is everyone today?


----------



## BradysMum

Good apart from the rain :( Its just stopped but it has been throwing it down for the last hour


----------



## mbara

So I'm kind of in a pickle. I'm supposed to be finishing my last pack of bcp in three weeks but considering that I'd prefer not to conveive before august and the fact that dh and I have minimal self control, I'm thinking about taking another month of bcp just to be on the safe side. That being said, I would hate the the one extra month would delay my cycle coming back to normal in time for august. What do u think?


----------



## Damita

Back to uni today :( blah so much work to do... June 23rd is the end of my exams :)

I would let your cycle get back to normal :)


----------



## Katie Mc

mbara said:


> So I'm kind of in a pickle. I'm supposed to be finishing my last pack of bcp in three weeks but considering that I'd prefer not to conveive before august and the fact that dh and I have minimal self control, I'm thinking about taking another month of bcp just to be on the safe side. That being said, I would hate the the one extra month would delay my cycle coming back to normal in time for august. What do u think?

I,m the same but i've come off mine. Saying that he does have more self control then me:thumbup:


----------



## mbara

Yeah I think I'm just going to finish this month and try to hold off until august.


----------



## Damita

Wow my ticker is nearly under three months!! OMG, OH is getting nervous now since it isn't far away now! Where did the time go?


----------



## Ella

Evening ladies! :hi:

Hope you're all good :)
Just ordered some new tongue bars from ebay.. I'm living on the edge woo! :rofl:

What've you all been up to today?
xx


----------



## BradysMum

Damita, I am starting to worry that August might be too soon, just because if we get preg straight away then baby and Jacob would be really close in age and I think I want a bigger gap, but I also don't think we will get preg straight off. I can't believe how close august is though


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Evening Ladies :) 

I can't believe how close August is either :wacko: I keep getting stupidly excited then stupidly scared :dohh: 

Ella, I have a tongue piercing too :thumbup: Was a random impulse thing..had to be at work an hour later..as a receptionist! So they werent best pleased as I could hardly talk! :dohh: Probably one of my most rebelish moments..:haha: How sad am I!? :rofl:

Just put Mister Max to bed, time to watch crappy TV ;)

Whats everyone up to this eve?

:hugs:


----------



## Ella

xLisax said:


> :wave: Evening Ladies :)
> 
> I can't believe how close August is either :wacko: I keep getting stupidly excited then stupidly scared :dohh:
> 
> Ella, I have a tongue piercing too :thumbup: Was a random impulse thing..had to be at work an hour later..as a receptionist! So they werent best pleased as I could hardly talk! :dohh: Probably one of my most rebelish moments..:haha: How sad am I!? :rofl:
> 
> Just put Mister Max to bed, time to watch crappy TV ;)
> 
> Whats everyone up to this eve?
> 
> :hugs:

:rofl: Lisa! I love it! 
I got it done in a college break and my friends all found in highly hilarious that I couldn't talk properly!!
We are rebels :thumbup:

I think I am starting to do OHs head in getting so excited about having a baby! The neighbours have got the most gorgeous smiley little 6 month old I have ever seen and invited me over to see him the other day and I came in home like EEEEEE BABY! :rofl:
Not long til TTC nowww! :happydance:

I'm just chilling with my dog Daisy (my mum has taken Millie to my grandma's lol) and waiting for Alex (my OH) to finish work, you?
xx


----------



## xLisax

Oooo my OHs called Alex too...:thumbup: Just sat waiting for him to get in too :D 

Im AWFUL with the broodiness too, OH even says 'Yes Lisa, I see the gorgeous baby' before I nag him to death about how bloody cute the nearest newborn is! :blush: I cannot wait!!!! :happydance:

Oh and Damita I know its only a matter of weeks, but Im jealous of your tickerage! :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Ha ha only by a week :) Not alot trying to prepare for a presentation on Friday, it isn't amazing but it should be fine since I don't really know the subject :)

Ha ha I haven't done that but I do have my tattoo :)


----------



## xLisax

:shock: Call me stupid..but our tickers are going to be 2 months and something...2 MONTHS AND SOMETHING! :shock: Talking of tickerage that didnt register :dohh: God now I am excited :dance: Woooop ;)

Good Luck for the presentation! I have a tattoo on my hip, little tribal thing :) What do you have?
Im thinking of getting another before I go to Ibiza and have another baby bump..on the inside of my thigh (Its for Alex, so isnt supposed to be seen by others :blush:) Its this..

&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1587; &#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1578;&#1587; &#1548; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1576;&#1583; &#1608;&#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; <--Its 'Alex R******, forever and always' in Arabic :D I know its a bit cheesy, but I love the language look :) I think it sounds rubbish writing it out like this :haha: but I've had the transfer done and I love it, not telling Alex though :winkwink: What you think? 

:hugs:


----------



## Ella

Gl for the presentation! :)

I think that sounds really nice Lisa, I've got two tattoos - an orange lily on my left foot and an 'A' on my right hip (yes, for Alex!) :rofl:

Some people are against 'name' tattoos but I personally like them :)
xx


----------



## xLisax

Yeah, I really like the thought of it :) I'm a wuss though, so will need to pluck up my courage :blush: :haha: xx


----------



## Katie Mc

I am so broody and i'm not being very sensible at the moment, i'm like why wait until august until my OH brings me back down to earth and reminds me it's because of college.


----------



## Ella

what are you studying Katie? I'm waiting a few months cause of college too, I don't finish til next year but obv I'll still be pregnant by the time I leave if OH & I wait a few months :)
xx


----------



## Damita

I like it but make sure it says that :) I have a rose on my bottom cheek ;)


----------



## xLisax

Good point! How awful would it be if it was translated wrong! :dohh:

Katie, I get days like that too, where I just don't think I can stick it out till August...but not long now! :dance:!

xxx


----------



## Katie Mc

I'm doing an access course to get into uni to do nursing. I don't finish until next year so I will be pregnant in my last year but I don't mind. I don't go very big anyway. What are you doing in college. 
Lisa it's not long is is, my last AF should be end of July so that should make middle august trying time.


----------



## silverbell

Wow, not long now girlies! We'll be into May on Saturday! 

Where did the time go? (not that I'm too upset about it flying by, I must say!)


----------



## Ella

I'm doing childcare :)

wow, it really isn't that far until august is it?!

xx


----------



## Damita

I dunno I blinked and missed the last 5 months! Crazy!


----------



## xLisax

:happydance: So exciting! I cant wait until we all move over! 

And Ive just noticed our thread has 5 stars :winkwink: How did that happen? 

:happydance: I'm having a very broody Lisa day...even though Max is completely cranky!! :dohh:

Hows everyone?

:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Because we are great ;)

I'm good sitting in my pjs typing up uni notes and watching secret life all about pregnancy ha ha


----------



## xLisax

Oooo bet that was good! :) And yes, we are great! :smug:

We've decided today that I'm coming off my pill the month before the holiday, so from the 21st July we'll be NTNP :yipee: :dance:

Weekend again girlies! What we all up too?

:hugs:


----------



## Katie Mc

lisa we will nearly be on the same cycles, I worked mine out to be 27th July. Really can't wait now to stary trying.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I have started folic acid and will be coming off the pill next week. I've not got to grips with all the lingo yet so could some one telp me what NTNP is?

I might be going to see legally blonde the musical with my grannda tomorrow.


----------



## Damita

Woooohooo Lisa :happydance:

NTNP - Not Trying Not preventing so having sex minus condom or protection ;)

Going to paint the bathroom since my presentation went well I feel nice and relax now


----------



## Lullaby2009

I stop mine 27th of July too!! Oooh, we're all gonna be close!! :D


----------



## BradysMum

Lullaby2009, love your siggie!! 

I went into work today to take Jacob in and meet everyone. They all loved him, and my god is Brady a show off!! He was loving the attention, just like his Dad!

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## maybabydoll

Hello girls, please can I join you with the TTC August 2010? x


----------



## xLisax

:happydance: How exciting that we're all gunna be really close! Lets hope for quick :bfp:'s

maybabydoll, All added :) Welcome :hugs:

Bradysmum, How cute that Brady loved showing off :cloud9: What a star! 

Damita, How'd the painting go?

So, girls, I'm not too hot on charting cycles and things...but when you come of the pill I'm presuming you'll have the normal withdrawal bleed and then what? How do you know when CD1 is etc? :blush: I don't even know if that all makes sense tbh :rofl: Could someone just shed some light on how I'd keep track of my cycles? :hugs: Ta Muchly :)

Hope everyones enjoying Saturday :) May is here!! Not long!!

:kiss:


----------



## Damita

Hey newcomers :wave:

We haven't started yet gotta wait for the post man who doesn't come till silly aclock, is my ticket at 3 months? I think it is.... 

I think it would be best to start temping when you have had a month free of the pill as it can take awhile to go back to normal :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Well i did go and see legally blonde the musical and it was brill


----------



## xLisax

So glad you had a good time Kirsty! :) Have you any plans for today? The weather is pants here..were going to go for a walk on the beach with friends, but looks like thats out of the window! :(

I was awoken last night at 3am by a bloody badger tearing my bins to pieces! :growlmad: I was so angry, its literally everywhere, I resorted to chucking a ball of wet toilet roll next to it to try and scare it off :rofl: You can tell I was tired as thats all I could think of! So in a sec Ive got to don gloves and clear up the bloody thing! :nope:

Thanks Damita :) Im not gunna chart until after hols anyway, just wondered how you do it? Like what is CD1..1st day of bleeding? I have no clue :shrug: I've never done it before! :)

:hugs:


----------



## xLisax

Ohhh and :dance: :yipee: :happydance: for 2 months and something! Thats like nothing!!! ;) x


----------



## Lullaby2009

xLisax yes cd1 is first day of full bleeding. 

We finally watched Avatar last night. It's really good, but still seems to be lacking the x factor as it were. Anyone else feel an anti-climax when they watched it?


----------



## BradysMum

I havent seen Avatar, I do really want to get it though, I think its only £8 or something like that at Sainsburys.

Its rubbish weather here today too, so we are just staying in. DH and Brady have been on Skype to MIL for the last god knows how long. Its bloody 1am in Wellington I don't know why shes still awake lol

Lisa, CD1 is the first day of your cycle I think so I guess would be the first day you start your period. I got my period back this morning :( Its good because of TTC but I am breastfeeding and I was hoping for maybe another month without it!


----------



## Katie Mc

you will have your withdrawl period a few days after stopping the pill and then in my case 30 days after you will have your 1st natural period. with both my children i didn't even get to my natural period I got pregnant straight away, i dont think i will be that lucky next time. we tried 2 years ago and after a few months it wasn't happening so we decided to put trying on hold


----------



## maybabydoll

Hello girls, 

I thought I'd share this with anyone whose trying to track their periods/fertility:

https://www.mymonthlycycles.com 

MBD x


----------



## xLisax

Thanks Girls :) 
Katie, I hope I'm lucky enough to do that! :thumbup: Would be great! :cloud9:

I loved Avatar, watched it in the cinema, really thought it was good! I do think the 3d is abit over-rated though! We watched it without it last week and its not that much different really!

Started taking my folic acid on Saturday :) :yipee: I know its not a big deal but I feel all excited about it ;)

Weathers still poop here, I hate it when its like it, keeping Max entertained indoors isnt fun! :( Hopefully it'll perk up!

Anyone doing anything fun on this bank holiday monday? OH is working till 12pm so we're pottering around doing housework :D

xxxx


----------



## SazzleR

August is coming! I started taking pre-conception vitamins today! Like Lisa says only a little thing but has made me all excited! xxx


----------



## Damita

I know the weather has been rubbish this weekend, I wanted to do my garden, we had issue with our noisy neighbours who broke their front window, wonder what their landlord thinks about this? urgh


----------



## xLisax

Ahh thats rubbish! They sound awful! :hugs:

Weather has perked up a bit here today...I'm about to peg my washing out! :shock: That doesnt happen often as the weather is so crappy!! 

xx


----------



## Katie Mc

Hi girls i'm off the pill to regulate my cycles ready for august but today 11 days into my cycle I feel like i've got period pains, could this be ovulation?


----------



## silverbell

Hey Katie

I get those pains near ovulation. They're just like AF pains, but slightly lower and sharper and less of a 'dragging/ache' than real AF pains if you know what I mean?

It could just be your body trying to sort itself out after BCP. It took 8 weeks before I got my first AF but I know for some women it's been much longer than this.

_____

Girlies - it's May ... only 3 months until we're all TTC :happydance:


----------



## Katie Mc

silverbell said:


> Hey Katie
> 
> I get those pains near ovulation. They're just like AF pains, but slightly lower and sharper and less of a 'dragging/ache' than real AF pains if you know what I mean?
> 
> It could just be your body trying to sort itself out after BCP. It took 8 weeks before I got my first AF but I know for some women it's been much longer than this.
> 
> _____
> 
> Girlies - it's May ... only 3 months until we're all TTC :happydance:

thanks, I thought it might be. I'm trying to get in tune with my body again. I was off the pill last yr and got my periods back 30 days later and every 30days from then,, i am just hoping this happens again.

3 months its so exciting:happydance:


----------



## xLisax

:happydance: I can't quite believe its only 3 months!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I take my last pill on Sunday. I've been on it for 7 years looking forward to things being natural and getting it out my system but dreading the unpredictabily of it.


----------



## BradysMum

Hi girlies! Nothing going on here, inside day because of the weather. It keeps having moments of sun and then back to horrible. 

Question about preconception meds, this is probably a stupid question but can I take them while breastfeeding?


----------



## Damita

I know it's come around quickly :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

BradysMum said:


> Hi girlies! Nothing going on here, inside day because of the weather. It keeps having moments of sun and then back to horrible.
> 
> Question about preconception meds, this is probably a stupid question but can I take them while breastfeeding?

I think you should ask you GP


----------



## BradysMum

I take Jacob to the clinic on friday anyway so I might ask there. I'd rather breastfeed for longer and not take the pills just yet tbh


----------



## xLisax

I dont blame you! :) I don't know about it either so yeah, Clinic would be a good place to ask :thumbup:

Poopy weather today :( Just going to mooch into town with my little man :) Nearly the weekend again girlies :happydance:

xx


----------



## Damita

Any weekend plans ladies? Husbands 31st birthday tomorrow :) and not a lot doing over the weekend


----------



## xLisax

Ooo Happy Birthday Damitas Hubby :cake: Hope you have a lovely day, are you doing anything nice?

Got MILs bday and My Step Dads bday both on Sunday! And also Max has a 2nd bday party hes been invited to on Sunday too, bloody busy day! Saturday is this thing called Flora Day in a little town called Helston, OH grew up there so we're gunna take Max over, theres fairs, dancing, stalls etc! :D

I'm nearly at 2 months and something! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies can I join you please?

My name is Vicky and I have a 6 month old son called Sam and hoping to try for no. 2 in August. I'm still BF at the mo so not had AF at all since Sam was born but I'm hoping this will change by August. I can't believe its only 3 months til we can start trying again!!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Going shopping on Saturday as my husband need shorts and t-shirt ect ect for our Florida holiday in August.

Welcome Sambles


----------



## Damita

Welcome :wave:

Wow when is your holiday?

Sounds like you have a busy weekend Lisa, saying that you always do, I am jealous ;) he just finished opening present from me and his rents, now we are getting ready to go to asda, cinema to see Iron Man 2 and out for dinner.. :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

we are going in August. Its the reason i'm waiting until August to ttc.


----------



## xLisax

Welcome Sambles :wave: I'll pop you on the front! 

Oooo how exciting Kirsty, we're WTT till after our hols, Ibiza on August 7th :happydance: Exciting! 

Damita, hope you've had a lovely day! How was Iron Man 2? Ive heard its quite good! Hope your hubbys had a fab day! :D

We have a Max free evening as Alexs Grandparents are visiting from Wales and want to spoil Max rotten for the night! So we're taking advantage and going out for a bite and a few drinky poos! :haha: 

:hugs:


----------



## CandyApple19

Hello!!!! I might be all ready to try again by august ebcause right now my body isnt having any of it haha, stupid BCP! gonna wait to try so i can let my body sort itself out.

were going to spain july 3rd! :D


----------



## xLisax

Ooo lots of us off on holiday! :D

Welcome CandyApple..I'll add you to our list! :)

xx


----------



## SazzleR

Sambles, when in August are you going to Florida?

We're going for 3 weeks (our belated honeymoon!) on 12th August for 3 weeks so that's why we're WTT. There's no way I'm going to all those theme parks without going on all those rides! Can't wait! Booked all our Disney restaurants online & have itinerary sorted! lol

Just need to get my hol wardrobe sorted! xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

SazzleR said:


> Sambles, when in August are you going to Florida?
> 
> We're going for 3 weeks (our belated honeymoon!) on 12th August for 3 weeks so that's why we're WTT. There's no way I'm going to all those theme parks without going on all those rides! Can't wait! Booked all our Disney restaurants online & have itinerary sorted! lol
> 
> Just need to get my hol wardrobe sorted! xxx

Its me thats going to Florida. I'm going on the 17th for 3 weeks. Booked my resturants online too. It was easyier than thought. Itinerary is still not complete but is mostly done. Where are staying?


----------



## Sambles

It's not me who's going to Florida unfortunately, I wish it was though! I went there about 10 years ago and it was bloody brilliant, I would love to go back at some point.


----------



## BradysMum

Hi to CandyApple19 and Sambles!! 

I'm so jealous of all you guys going on holiday. We are going to New Zealand this year but not till December and thats ages away!


----------



## SazzleR

Sambles said:


> It's not me who's going to Florida unfortunately, I wish it was though! I went there about 10 years ago and it was bloody brilliant, I would love to go back at some point.

Sorry! Was posting after a very long week at work! Clearly too tired to think straight! xxx


----------



## SazzleR

CharmedKirsty said:


> SazzleR said:
> 
> 
> Sambles, when in August are you going to Florida?
> 
> We're going for 3 weeks (our belated honeymoon!) on 12th August for 3 weeks so that's why we're WTT. There's no way I'm going to all those theme parks without going on all those rides! Can't wait! Booked all our Disney restaurants online & have itinerary sorted! lol
> 
> Just need to get my hol wardrobe sorted! xxx
> 
> Its me thats going to Florida. I'm going on the 17th for 3 weeks. Booked my resturants online too. It was easyier than thought. Itinerary is still not complete but is mostly done. Where are staying?Click to expand...

We're spending the first week at Hard Rock Hotel at Universal then the next fortnight at Animal Kingdom Lodge in Disney. Going all out with it being our very belated honeymoon and hopefully our last hol abroad for a few years if we get a sticky bean!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Furthest I am going this year is the lake district.

It was either fancy holiday or buy a house. We opted for a house.

Green with envy of all your lovely holidays though! Lucky ladys.

xxx


----------



## xLisax

Your Florida holidays sound amazing!

OH put a spanner in the works last night whilst we were out to eat...he told me he would like to start trying now, but knows I want to fully enjoy our hols (drinking, rides etc) :( My heart was saying 'DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO it' but I'm being practical and waiting until after our holiday ;) Bloody hard to say no though!! It has made me about a million times more broody too! :haha:

What are you lovely ladies up to today? 

:kiss:


----------



## maybabydoll

Tell me about it, I'm really broody too! Only 3 months to wait now. That should fly by now. Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

SazzleR said:


> CharmedKirsty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SazzleR said:
> 
> 
> Sambles, when in August are you going to Florida?
> 
> We're going for 3 weeks (our belated honeymoon!) on 12th August for 3 weeks so that's why we're WTT. There's no way I'm going to all those theme parks without going on all those rides! Can't wait! Booked all our Disney restaurants online & have itinerary sorted! lol
> 
> Just need to get my hol wardrobe sorted! xxx
> 
> Its me thats going to Florida. I'm going on the 17th for 3 weeks. Booked my resturants online too. It was easyier than thought. Itinerary is still not complete but is mostly done. Where are staying?Click to expand...
> 
> We're spending the first week at Hard Rock Hotel at Universal then the next fortnight at Animal Kingdom Lodge in Disney. Going all out with it being our very belated honeymoon and hopefully our last hol abroad for a few years if we get a sticky bean!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I'm staying on international drive but i am spending a night at both your hotels


----------



## BradysMum

Hi ladies. how is everyone today?


----------



## silverbell

Lisa, my DH is like that! Keeps saying things like we should start now, and I'm like nooooo! It makes me millions of times more broody though :baby:

DH and I are going to the USA in August, but not to anywhere fancy like Florida - just Pittsburgh! :haha: We're visiting friends and stayed there a couple of years ago and I loved it so much I wanted to go out and live there. Everything's so much more relaxed and fun and so much cheaper!

Then I'm going to Lanzarote next February for my 30th birthday with all my family and DH. Can't wait! If all goes to plan and I'm very lucky I may well be pregnant on that holiday :cloud9:


----------



## Damita

Lucky you on your holiday :)

I am still at uni, 3 weeks till exams and a group project I am in is falling apart :(


----------



## xLisax

Silverbell, your holiday plans sound great! And yep...him saying that has made me go baby mad again! Thank goodness its not long until August!! :happydance:

Bradysmum, not bad thank you, had a busy weekend so shattered today! Hows your weekend been?

And hows all our other August Girlies?

:kiss:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey all,
To be honest, the nearer we get to August, I'm finding it harder and harder to think about anything else!!!! haha... I've taken the day off work to get on with an assignment for my MSc but I'm getting nowhere with all the baby thoughts in my head!!! Oh dear... if I'm like this now, what will I be like when I actually am pregnant?!?!? :rofl:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I took my last pill last night


----------



## BradysMum

Wooohoo Kirsty!!

It was good thanks Lisa, we went to Manchester on Saturday, we all needed new clothes! Yesterday I cleaned the house and DH took Brady swimming. I'm ready to get back to work now, I love spending time with my kids but its driving me crazy staying at home all the time. Thought I'd add, my names Emily ;)


----------



## xLisax

Ah brill, will be nice to call you by your actual name rather than your username :D Sounds like you got lots done this weekend Emily ( ;) ) I love shopping for Maxs clothes..dont need to worry about sizing, just pick up something you like! :thumbup:

Caroline I'm worried about this too, How are we gunna manage the 9 month wait :shock: :haha:

And :yipee: Kirsty...one step closer :winkwink:

I'm loving all of our tickerage...not long, not long, not long! :happydance:

xxx

xxxx


----------



## Katie Mc

Hi everyone my little man is 3 today and we had a lovely party for him with a bouncy castle. He now has his summer wardrobe anyway which is good. Every where I look I keep seeing babies my OH said well you will if your watching baby programmes all the time haha can't help it.


----------



## xLisax

:cake: Happy Birthday Little Man :cake: (for yesterday ;) )

Sounds like he had a lovely day :cloud9: I'm awful with anything to do with babies too :blush:

xx


----------



## Damita

Hey ladies :) Hows everyone?

Lisa did your ticker change? You have less than me now ;)


----------



## mbara

I'm having such a hard time not letting go of will power until at least July to start ntnp!!! I'm down to 3 pills to finish finally!!!


----------



## xLisax

Yeah Damita, Ive changed it to the date I come off my pill! ;) Anything to make my wait shorter! :haha: Ive added my holiday ticker too...sooo exciting!

mbara, I know how you feel! Its so bloody hard waiting!! :(

How are we girls?

xxx


----------



## Damita

Ha ha ha naughty you, I don't get to that :( not on the pill, poooo!!

I'm good, really annoyed about the new PM, how annoying, just watching telly CSI NY you?


----------



## Caroline:-)

Haha, good idea Lisa!!!!
I've now done the same... it makes me feel that little bit closer to TTC!!!:wohoo:


----------



## xLisax

:winkwink: Me too :thumbup: Im finding broodiness really difficult the last few days :(

Im P'd off at Cameron being PM too Damita...:wacko: Poop! Thanks for the add on FB too hun :flower: Had my girl friend over last night, just chatted babies :haha: OH loved it! I did feel sorry for him, it was all labour, pregnancy, babies, BDing talk :dohh:

Off to the garden centre today to get our fish tank a new filter...fun day ahead then! :dohh:

xx


----------



## Katie Mc

I'm off to college to do 2 maths exams and its algebra which is just to hard. Two more weeks and finished for the summer. Little boy starts nursery tomorrow just hope hes ok with it.


----------



## Damita

Good luck with the exams :)


----------



## 4magpies

Well girls just had a phone call from my developer and they are saying house should be ready to move in at the end of june. Which is fab! As it looks like we may be starting in July/August. So excited!!

xx


----------



## xLisax

Thats fab 4magpies, do you want me to pop you on the front? And just out of curiosity, did you come up with your username coz you'd like an ickle boy first? 1 for sorrow, 2 for joy and all that jazz? :)

Katie, I hope LO loves nursery, I'm sure he will! :hugs: and good luck with the exam too! :thumbup:

Got our fish filter! Hoorah! Its now P'ing down with rain though, so I'm gunna think about what to cook for tea in a mo and settle inside for the afternoon, Mister Max is pooped anyway! :cloud9:

Hope everyone is having a lovely day :)

xxx


----------



## Damita

Glad to see everyone is having a good day, been revising for nearly 6 hours now and I am brain dead... can't think straight urgh!!


----------



## Katie Mc

Damita said:


> Glad to see everyone is having a good day, been revising for nearly 6 hours now and I am brain dead... can't think straight urgh!!

I couldnt revise for that long I go brain dead after about 2hrs:shrug:


----------



## xLisax

I think I'd be the same...Damita you're a super star! Go you :happydance:

Hows everyone? Katie, I hope LO loves nursery today :hugs:
xx


----------



## Katie Mc

He had an hr play yesterday and loved it. I dont know about today thou. passed my exams.
Its a lovely day here in Liverpool, hope everyone else has the sun as well.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!! 

Im WTT until after get Married 28th August and my HSG.... or depending on my cycle... a little before :muaha: 

Hope time flies for everyone! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

xLisax said:


> Thats fab 4magpies, do you want me to pop you on the front? And just out of curiosity, did you come up with your username coz you'd like an ickle boy first? 1 for sorrow, 2 for joy and all that jazz? :)

Nooo just leave me where I am for now dont want to tempt fate!! Haha,

Yeah thats why I chose it I would like a boy first but not fussed either way. Love that little poem my mums always said it to me every time we have seen magpies since I was ikle!

xxx


----------



## xLisax

I just wondered as my OH laughs at me as I have always done the little poem and salute a magpie if there is only one :blush: And whilst pregnant I used to always see 4 magpies, we were on team yellow and I ended up having a little boy, So now I am a firm believer in the poem! :smug: 

Katie, Well done on passing the exams! :thumbup:

Sambataki...Welcome :wave: I'll pop you on the front! Look forward to getting to know you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Damita

Thanks :) Just been approved all my uni money for next uni year starting Oct :) hopefully we can save most of it for the baby and the year I am off, I am so pleased!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - Thanks hun!

Magpie - I'd like a boy first too... but shhhh dont tell anyone :rofl:

Damita - Great news on the money! :yipee:

Katie - CONGRATS!!! Well done!!!


----------



## 4magpies

I just think it would be nice to have for my 2nd one if I have one to have a big brother to look after them!

Yep I do the saluting thing too like an insane person!

xxx


----------



## xLisax

Great news Damita :thumbup: Good day for you so far then? :hugs:

Sambatiki, no probs hun!

4magpies, Thats my way of thinking...our next little one will always have Max to look after him/her :cloud9: I would like a girl next just to have one of each..but another boy would be amazing too, boys are loads of fun! :)


xx


----------



## xLisax

Oh and Im glad Im not the only crazy magpie person :thumbup: :rofl:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

I salute Mr Magpie... but we have a single one that hangs around the car park.... So I end up doing saluting all day!! Im the oldest girl and I always wanted a big brother to look after me when I was younger.


----------



## BradysMum

Thats great news Damita!! 

Welcome to the newer ladies, I've haven't been on in a few days

I've been cleaning mad the past few days, which Brady has undone most of <_< My Dad, his partner and my brothers are arriving on Monday from NZ for 2 weeks. I'm really not looking forward to it, My Dads partner annoys me heaps too much!!

I am hoping for a girl next and DH really wants a girl after 2 boys. I'll be just as happy with another beautiful boy though. Has anyone thought about names??


----------



## Katie Mc

I love the name Jacob and no its not from twilight, ok maybe a bit but I do love it. Girls nanes I haven't a clue.


----------



## xLisax

Oooo we have our names all planned out :blush:

Toby Luke for a boy & Evie May for a girl :cloud9:

I know how you feel with the in-laws, Ive got the MIL down tonight and im dreading it!!! :(

xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

maybe Leo Alfie for aboy but we can't agree for a girl which is funny because we both want a girl first.


----------



## 4magpies

I have loads of girls names lined up but hardly any boys! Which aint good seeing as I would prefer a boy!

xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I've been feeling really broody the last few days I just want it to be August now.


----------



## Damita

Aww cute names our ones are for a girl Daisy Noella or Poppy Noella, for boys Cory Latimer or Jessie Latimer (family middle names ;) )

Trying to get myself to do my two last assignments but it feels like I am pulling teeth urgh!!


----------



## silverbell

CharmedKirsty - I soooo know what you mean. It seems so far away!

Damita - you've been a busy bunny. Wow! Oh and I adore the name Noella - it's beautiful. I know you're using it as a middle name, but I really love it.

I'd love a boy first too. I thought I was alone in this.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!!!

HAPPY FRIDAY!!! 

We love Phoebe or Hermione for girls and boys names we're REALLY stuck on :rofl: Just got to get blinking preggers first!!


----------



## 4magpies

Yeyyyyy Friday!

What is everyone upto on the weekend?

I would like a boy but not fussed if I had a girl. I would be over the moon with either!

xxx


----------



## silverbell

Yeyy Friday! :happydance:

I'm off after work to stay at different hotels for the next 3 nights with DH. We're off up to Manchester to see Peter Kay tomorrow night (DH's birthday present from me). Can't wait!

Will be popping in to see my family on the way up and back as well, so really excited about that as haven't seen them since early March (we live 160 miles away).

What's everybody else up to? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Magpies! - I want a boy first too... although I wouldnt be fussed either way, and if we need IVF then I know that if successful we'll only be able to afford one. 

Nothing major planned for the weekend... working tonight, saturday night and sunday lunch. euuurghhh AND TRYING ON MY WEDDING DRESS!! :yipee: 

How about you??


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah same goes for IVF for us too. If I need it we will only be able to have one but that will do me. I only ever wanted one. Its my OH that wants 2!

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Magpie - I never envisioned just one... but hey-ho!! Hopefully the HSG will come up all clear and with nice clean shiny tubes and clomid.. we wont have to go down that route. 
I notice youre having a LAP next week... is that investigative or other reasons??? 

Silver - Sounds like youve got a lovely weekend planned... some friends of mine saw Peter Kay in Manchester and said he was FAB!! So Im sure youre going to have a FAB night! xxx


----------



## silverbell

Thanks Sambatiki!

Is it greedy that I want 3 children? :blush:

I actually would like 4, like my Mom, but DH says 3 is the limit. 

I may well be happy (or put off!) with 1, so nothing is set in stone, but always envisioned a large family, which for me would be 3 kids or more. I guess it's cos that's how I was brought up and I loved it.

Oh and I have seen a medium before and also a palm-reader and both said I'd be having 3 children so I hope they're right. Funnily enough my Mom was always told she'd have 4 children and she used to choke and say no way. Thought she was all done after my brother was born and then there was a genuine accident whilst on the pill ... and I got another brother and the 4th child prediction was right after all.


----------



## 4magpies

Investagative but I do have cyst on my left ovary so hopefully they will remove that whilst they are in.

I have suspected endo.

xx


----------



## Damita

I would like three children as well my mum had 3 and my dad had 4 so I have two sisters and two brothers :) gotta love big families :)


----------



## Damita

Hope the surgery goes okay :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Silver - Nope its not greedy to want loads of children! It will be interesting to see what if your prediction comes right. I had one done years ago... my palm read, tarots and he held my watch... Ive got the reading on tape so I'd love to listen to it and see how much of it has come true so far. It was so long I had it done, I forgotten it. 

Mags - I hope that its not Endo... but if its is they'll be able to get shot of it in one go!! You never know the Cyst may go on its own, hopefully! xx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

My DH must be broody too. Within minute of waking up he was on his babymed app working out dates then when we went shopping he was picking up tiny pink shoes and telling me he so badly wants a girl first.


----------



## Sambatiki

Kirsty - Thats soooo sweet... bless DH! But dont you find that when they behave like that it makes you MORE broody??


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls I just hope they sort me out.

I think I might keep getting cysts on my left or my current one keeps hurting. I get alot of twinges there.

xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Sambatiki said:


> Kirsty - Thats soooo sweet... bless DH! But dont you find that when they behave like that it makes you MORE broody??

I'm going through a really broody stage anyway so i'm not sure if I could feel anymore broody than i am already. But it does make me happy to know he wants this as much as i do.


----------



## Sambatiki

Kirsty - Awww it is nice to know OH's are 100% behind us!! Esp when you turn into a MAD TTC ADDICT!! 

Mags - I hope that the Cyst goes by itself!! Fingers crossed


----------



## BradysMum

Lol my DH is crazy for a big family, he wants at least 4!

Good luck with the Op Becca (I got that from your sig, thats your name right?), hope it goes ok and you don't have endo.

I wanted a boy first and now I have 2. I would rather have all boys, I would love a girl to experience parenting both sexes, but I wouldn't be like those women I've seen on TV. Did anyone watch that programme a while ago about the women that had IVF for a girl? That was crazy!!

I am banning DH and the kids from the house while I clean this weekend. God I can't wait for my Dad to get here and then be gone. Its DH's birthday a week today too, I haven't got him anything yet and I have no idea!


----------



## xLisax

Ooo I watched that and it made my blood boil...surely a healthy child should be the only thing important? Those women were crazy :wacko: 

I always have trouble with OHs birthday gifts now...I always try and top myself from the previous year and its getting tougher and tougher :dohh:

Magpies, I hope everything with op goes ok too...FX'd its not endo :hugs:

Katie...when OH talks anything baby it makes me want to forget about the pill and TTC now, makes waiting 10 times harder ay?! :( But you're right, great to know they are 100% ready!

Hows everyones weekend so far? We've got some lovely sunshine! :yipee:

xx


----------



## Bonster

Hey ladies, I have been lurking for awhile but I think it's time for me to officially join. My DH and I are wtt until August and I absolutely can not wait. I just came off birth control and started charting my cycles and woot I ovulated. You really can't tell that to many people but I think you ladies can appreciate how exciting that is.

Magpies, I just had my second lap for endo about a month ago. It's really not all that bad. A little bit of pain but totally manageable. It also isn't such a bad thing having endo. When I woke up from my first surgery I was asking everyone if I did have endo. When I found out I did it was a relief. At least the pain wasn't in my head and it could be explained. With my last surgery it was great to know that I have done everything i can to be ready to get prego. You may also want to ask your dr. if he/she can check to make sure your tubes are open while they are in there. 
Good luck!


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Hi Bonster! Welcome! I shall pop you on the front :thumbup:

And yes, us girls know how exciting knowing youve ovulated is!! :D Lets hope August swings round! Not long to go! :yipee:

:hugs:

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls!! xxx

And its just the GA that bothers me. I have had a bad past experience of being put under. Thats what worrys me the most.

I was just thinking about asking them to check my tubes whilst they are in this morning. Lol.

xxx


----------



## BradysMum

Welcome Bonster!!


----------



## Damita

Good luck with your surgery hun :) And welcome newcomers :wave:

I am so stressed right now with my assignment, group project and exams, feel like I am going to explode!!


----------



## BradysMum

Aw I'm sorry you're so stressed out Damita. When do you finish?


----------



## Damita

Don't finish until the 23rd of June, so I might be a little MIA for the next 6 weeks...


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Just found out that my husbands managers fiancee is 5 weeks pregnant and i felt so jealous. They are telling people because they are getting married monday and people would of guessed. I started thinking well maybe we should just try as soon as i've got my AF back but I don't want morning sickness to spoil my holiday and then i won't be able to go the big rides.


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!!!! 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend!!! My wedding dress arrived last week and I got to try it on saturday!! :yipee: There is a pic in my journo if you want a look! 

Charmed - Im so sorry :hugs: :hugs: I think shes brave telling so many people at such an early stage... but thats just me... everyone is different. 

Damita - I hope all goes well for you!! 

Mags - I would DEFO ask them to check your tubes save you having an HSG later on should you need it iygwim. Im completely the opposite to you... Im crapping myself because I'll be awake for the HSG. 

Bonster - :wave: Hiya!!!! 

Lisa - Are you going away with LO or just you and OH??


----------



## 4magpies

If I am not pregnant I will deffo ask them.

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mags - Have I missed something??? Do you think you could be preggers now???


----------



## 4magpies

My AF was due yesterday and I havent had my usual AF symptoms. I am going to do a test in the morning if she doesnt turn up as I need to know before my Lap so I can cancel it!!!

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

OMG!!! :shock: WOW!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! xxx


----------



## Damita

Wow good luck :)


----------



## 4magpies

I tested and got a BFN!

Hey ho bring on my lap.

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

PANTS.COM :hugs: Sorry hun xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Im okay about it. Just would of been nice. I have a busy couple of months before I start trying anyway. Would be better if I wasnt up the duff.

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

You know what they say.... New House... New baby!!


----------



## xLisax

Evening Girls :flower:

Sambatiki, Max is staying with his Nanny and Grandad for the week :cry: Im super excited about the holiday but know Im going to miss him gazillions! We had the holiday planned before we discovered our happiest surprise ever Max bean :cloud9: So my mummy said she'd love to have him for the time :) Its our first sunny holiday abroad together :D 

Magpies, New house new baby sounds great!! And you're right, get the busy few months out the way..you want a nice relaxing start to your pregnancy :cloud9:

Damita, :hugs: poor you :( Hope all the revision is going well!

Kirsty...I know how you feel, my neighbours (both sides!!!) have announced they are pregnant this week :cry: I just keep thinking that it wont be long and I shall have a bump to match! :D (FX'd!)

xx


----------



## xLisax

Where are we all girls? :( xx


----------



## 4magpies

Im here! AF got me last night.

In paaaaaain. Hope you girls are good. Had big argument about TTC with OH yesterday. Says he doesnt think he is gonna be ready when we move now. Sick of being messed about.

Told him if I am not pregnant or we arent trying by this time next year we will have to go our seperate ways!

xxx


----------



## xLisax

Oh no Magpies! :( I dont understand why blokes need so much time to be 'ready' for a baby! What did he say to your answer? 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

He started having a hissy fit saying we will split up now then I'll pack my stuff blah blah blah. I explained that I love him and I dont want to split up. He just has a year to decide what he wants to do. Im not waiting any longer. Ive been longing for a baby since my MC. Thats 2 years ago next month. Cant live my life like this.

xxx


----------



## xLisax

:hugs: hun! Thats fully understandable and I think you are being more than fair and reasonable :) Hope it sorts for you, if hes anything like my OH he will mull it all over and come around..I think men need lots of time to think these things through :dohh: Bloody men! Ha!

1 day till your laparoscopy, wishing you lots of luck with it :) Will be thinking of you tommorow! 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks honey. Really not looking forward to it but gotta grin and bear it. If they find something wrong it is gonna make me want to TTC even more even sooner. I just dont want to waste anymore time. I should have a 1 year old child by now and that gets me down.

The problem is with my other half I dont even think he thinks about it. He is so selfish.

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning :wave:

Mags - :grr: MEN!!!! They really dont understand do they!!! :hugs: Ive no idea what to suggest hun. I hope all goes well for you tomorrow!! What time is your appointment?? 

Hope everyone is well! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I have to be on the ward for 7.30am so I have an early start!!

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mags - Euuurrghhhh BALLS Have you got to fast from 7.30pm tonight??


----------



## 4magpies

I have to fast from 3pm today!! So I am stuffing my face this morning. I am going to be starving tonight.

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Thats really not fair!!!! :hissy:


----------



## 4magpies

I know I'll be trying to eat my own fingers by bedtime or something! Lol.

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

PMSL.... :haha: Dust for dinner then!! I think I'd be going to bed as soon as I got home!


----------



## 4magpies

Im gonna walk the dog then have a shower and get in bed! Lol.

Fall asleep whilst watchin tele maybe waste time on BNB.

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

That sounds like a plan stan! Is BF taking you tomorrow?


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah and picking me up. And the way I am feeling towards him at the moment I would take myself if I could!!!

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

:grr: Im sure it will be fine tonight


----------



## xLisax

How pants Magpies! You're gunna have to pig out on a hugeeeeeeeeee lunch then :munch: :smug:

:wave: Morning/Nearly Afternoon Sambatiki! 

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mags - What is for lunch?? 

Lisa - Alright treacle!


----------



## Damita

Hello ladies :) Hows it all going? I'm writing up an assignment today and revising :) so exciting ;) Plus I think my body doesn't like a certain food as I keep getting bloated :( unlike me... trying to figure out what it is...


----------



## 4magpies

Wholemeal pasta & tuna just dry cause I like it like that.

Starrrrrrvin! Gonna have it a bit later then so it lasts longer!

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mags - 2.50pm I'd be STUFFING my face! :haha:

Damita - Well done you getting all your work done! I couldnt be so motivated! What are you studying?


----------



## 4magpies

Im on a diet so I dont want to mess up my weight loss. 11.5lbs in 4 weeks!

Hopefully this op will help me shift some more quickly!

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mags - Youre already a skinny minnie!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Im not I weigh 15st 12.5lbs at the moment. My target is 12st. I was 13st in that picture < which was 2 years ago. Just want to be there again! Lol. I put on 4 stone after my MC!

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

I forgot to say CONGRATS on the weightloss!!! 

You look fab in that picture!!! I piled on the weight after my MC too.... well started piling it on when preggers :cry: crap isnt it


----------



## 4magpies

I wouldnt mind being fat with a baby. Teehee. Technically I am getting skinny to get fat again!! I just turned to comfort eating and I dont think my meds for depression helped.

And thanks sam its coming off slow but steady!

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

I wouldnt mind being fat with baby either!! Wont be long for us now!!! Soon be August!


----------



## 4magpies

If my OH will actually let me start trying. *growls*

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Ahhh he'll come round... how old are you both??


----------



## 4magpies

I'm 22, 23 next month. He is 24, would be at least 25 by the time LO was born even if we started in July.

We own a house, both have good secure jobs. Have savings. No debt.

Its just so frustrating!!

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

I think I wouldnt push it iygwim... men need to think that they make the decisions!


----------



## 4magpies

Im just gonna have to forget about it.

He will probably never be ready.

I wont bother mentioning it again till next year and I will end it if I have to.

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

He will hun... he probably just needs to get his head around it. :hugs: You would really finish with him... even if he wanted children.. just not now??? I wonder if the MC has frightened him?


----------



## Katie Mc

mags good luck for tomorrow and your OH sounds a bit scared to me. Men tend to think things over too much(mostly the negative stuff). I have a certain charm with my OH and it works all the time. This time getting him to agree to having another baby was abit harder but I knew deep down its what he wanted. He finally said yes when we come on a agreement that i'd have a yr out before uni. Hes all excited now and I think were both finding it hard to wait.

Give him time and he will come roundxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Good luck for todays surgery hun


----------



## Sambatiki

Mags - I'll have missed you! :dohh: But hope that all went well and your recovering quickly!! xxx 

Damita - Hows the studying going?? 

Katie - :wave: Hiya!


----------



## Katie Mc

Hi sam what a lovely day, think i'll have a nice stroll around the shops later. Anyone have any plans


----------



## CharmedKirsty

No plans here Katie. Just food shopping *yawn*

Had a down one yesterday. DH started the money conversation. That always upsets me cos i don't have a job and it makes me feel useless. His sugestion. Go on benefits. My sister is and she is better off than us. It makes no sense but it's the way the UK works. But i said I don't want that and we just won't have a baby. I don't mean it.


----------



## Sambatiki

Im sat in the bloody office 'working' if you can it that! :haha: Wish I was off!

Katie - Ohhh planning to get anything nice?? 

Kirsty - :hugs: Im sorry sweetie... it must be crap not working. It might be going to the job centre and seeing what your entitled too xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

DH works full trime so we are are entittled to 5p off our council tax. My next plan is to go to organisation called opening doors. They with job serching and stuff.


----------



## Sambatiki

5p off!!! :shock: Great news!! :grr: You'd be better off both you not having jobs!! I hope the opening doors thing can get you something! xxx Good luck!!!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all,
I'm off work today to work on my assignment that's due in Monday... I really don't feel like I'm getting anywhere though... aaarrrggghhh.... :nope:
I guess getting myself distracted :shhh: with BNB and Facebook doesn't help, haha!!!
:muaha:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Sambatiki said:


> 5p off!!! :shock: Great news!! :grr: You'd be better off both you not having jobs!! I hope the opening doors thing can get you something! xxx Good luck!!!

Tell me about it. It does not pay to work in this country. I hope they can help too Thank you Samba


----------



## Sambatiki

Kirsty - Welcome :hugs:

Caroline - :wave: Hiya


----------



## Caroline:-)

Gees, tell me about it not paying to work in this country!!!! :grr: I work in social housing and when I see all these people on benefits with better cars than me, top of the range TV's, etc, etc... basically it seems, much more disposable income than I do, I wonder who the mug is going to work every day to be worse off!!!! :growlmad: ho hum... (& before anyone says anything, I'm NOT saying that everyone on benefits is well off or anything... or that EVERYONE on benefits is choosing not to work - just a certain proportion).
I'd definately sort out what benefits you're entitled to hun, that's what they're there for...hopefully it won't be for long, but it'll get you some extra money coming in whilst you're looking for work... :hugs2:


----------



## Sambatiki

Caroline - :rofl: Dont get me started!! and must be sooo frustrating in the job that you do!


----------



## Caroline:-)

OMG Samba, like you wouldn't believe!!! haha... I do wonder whatever possessed me to follow this career, considering my feelings on the matter haha... it wasn't really intentional, I just kinda ended up here... :shrug: I guess I must just like to torture myself!!! lol :bike:


----------



## Sambatiki

I fell into my current job... was temping!! I remember before DF and I lived together... and I got preggers I call the housing association and I explained that we lived 60mins apart.... rent too expensive.... blah blah blah.... the woman said... Theres not alot we'll do if your both working!! :grr: I couldnt do your job!!


----------



## Caroline:-)

oooh, that sounds a bit harsh! We actually do accept EVERYONE onto our list and whether you're working or not wouldn't affect your liklihood of being housed  The problem is, we just don't have THAT many people applying who do work!!! haha... :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

For us is hard because we live in a tiny village where house prices are HUGE!! So we cant afford to buy.. and Im a stubborn old mare and wont move anywhere else!! :rofl: They would have put us on the list.... but others would have got houses before us


----------



## BradysMum

I have a friend who said that if her and her partner both went on benefits and applied for everything she'd be better off, but they both would rather work. Its crazy how much you can actually get out of the system here, I'm glad we're planning to move back to NZ in the next few years


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi Bradysmum,
Crazy isn't it... and it's us that are funding these benefits!!!! Basically through tax we're giving some of our wages to people who don't work and they end up better off than we are?!?! Something is so not right here, lol!!!! :rofl: 
(Again, I just need to point out I've absolutely no problem with benefits for those who are unable to work or can't find work... just those who choose not to bother!!! Don't want to start an argument!!! haha)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

BradysMum said:


> I have a friend who said that if her and her partner both went on benefits and applied for everything she'd be better off, but they both would rather work. Its crazy how much you can actually get out of the system here, I'm glad we're planning to move back to NZ in the next few years

May i ask why you left in the first place?


----------



## xLisax

Evening Girls :flower:

Dont get me started on the whole benefit debate! (Also pointing out Im talking about those who chose not to work and milk the government!) :(

Having a very broody evening this evening..my friend has gone into labour and we're waiting on updates! I feel :yipee: and :cry: Yep, Im jealous...in the nicest way possible :haha:

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls... I updated my journal on my op if anyone is interested.

xxx


----------



## xLisax

:hugs: Magpies, Hope you feel better very soon :hugs:

Now you know what you are dealing with, I'm glad its not endo too :hugs: FX'd that your OH will decide that TTC soon will be a good decision :)

How are you feeling atm? 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Im feeling really shitty and fed up. I just know I have a long road ahead of me. But I am lucky I have one tube is okay really. It could be worse.

xxx


----------



## xLisax

Big :hugs: hun! Hope you are feeling at least a little bit better this morning :)

xx


----------



## xLisax

And I just noticed... 2 month tickerage ladies! :yipee: How exciting!


xxx


----------



## Damita

:hugs: magpie, glad it's not endo hun

Wow Lisa less than two months! Lucky girl!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning ladies!!!

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!! 

Hope everyones OK! xxx 

Mags - I'll just pop in there now to see. :hugs:

Lisa - 2 Months :yipee: LUCKY GIRL!!


----------



## BradysMum

Morning everyone!! The weather is gorgeous again, heading out with the boys and Dads fam for the day. Poor DH has to work on his birthday :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Bradysmum - That does suck!! Poor DH!! Have you got anything nice planned for tonight?


----------



## BradysMum

I think we are going to head out to this really great Thai place near us. My Dad has said he'll watch the boys so thats good. It'll be the first time I've left Jacob since he was born, making me nervous already!


----------



## Sambatiki

Bradysmum - Ohhh that sounds great!! I love Thai! Aww Im sure Jacob will be just fine. Where abouts are you??


----------



## BradysMum

We're in Lancashire, near the border of Cheshire, kinda near Stockport. Where abouts are you?


----------



## Sambatiki

Tiny little village in warwickshire... bang inbetween Banbury and Stratford upon avon.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Saw an offer in the paper. Pampers nappies buy 2 get 2 free in Tesco. My DH said "that will be good for your sister". I found myself thinking I wonder if we should get some before thinking you silly cow your not even pregnant.


----------



## Shrimpy

:wave: Hi guys!

Hope you're all having a great weekend and enjoying the gorgeous weather! Was hoping I'd be able to join you all. Hubby and I had a chat the other day and I'm gobsmacked but he agreed we could start trying for a 3rd and final baby in August. He always said no more after our 2nd daughter but much to my surprise he has actually agreed to 1 more :happydance::happydance:

My period's due on Tuesday and if it comes it will be the first time in my life I have had regular periods which will make things SOOOO much easier rather than having crappy guesstimates.

So excited about actually being able to say we're waiting to ttc :happydance:

xx


----------



## Katie Mc

Shrimpy said:


> :wave: Hi guys!
> 
> Hope you're all having a great weekend and enjoying the gorgeous weather! Was hoping I'd be able to join you all. Hubby and I had a chat the other day and I'm gobsmacked but he agreed we could start trying for a 3rd and final baby in August. He always said no more after our 2nd daughter but much to my surprise he has actually agreed to 1 more :happydance::happydance:
> 
> My period's due on Tuesday and if it comes it will be the first time in my life I have had regular periods which will make things SOOOO much easier rather than having crappy guesstimates.
> 
> So excited about actually being able to say we're waiting to ttc :happydance:
> 
> xx

welcome and my OH shocked me when he said we can try and start for our 3rd child in august. Thought it would be a big no no for anymore.:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Shrimpy..welcome to our little thread :D I shall add you to the front! :hugs:

How are we today girls?

I went out shopping yesterday, whacked loads of suntan lotion on Max (As I do even if there's a hint of sunshine :blush:) but totally forgot about myself...god knows why...wish I never now, my arms are burning, I had no sleep last night and Im feeling very sorry for myself, what a silly moo I am! :(

So today, the sun is shining, Max and Alex are enjoying the sunshine (Max now lagged in even more lotion :haha:) and Im sat inside! Unfair!! :(

But hey ho... not long until TTC :happydance:

How are your weekends? Better than mine I hope!!! ;)

xx
:hugs:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm also tired Lisa. My DH got in at 23:45, we went to sleep at about 00:30 he had an alarm call out from work at 3:45. Someone had smashed the window and stole booze. He got in at 7:30 and is now on the way back to work for the late shift.


----------



## BradysMum

We had a good weekend, DH's bday was friday, we went out together just us in the evening which was really nice to spend time together just us. Then on Saturday we went to Knutsford Park which was lovely and then yesterday afternoon we had a BBQ :) We had the paddling pool out for the kids which was great, Brady loved it! My Dad and his fam have gone off down south today till friday which is good :p I love him but I'm glad hes gone again. He has one week left here after that, god knows what I'm gonna do with him lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies :wave:

Sorry Ive been in meetings most of the day! :grr: Dont you hate it when work gets in the way of BNB time!! :hissy: :rofl:

I worked all bloody weekend at my P/T job at the pub... as you can imagine with the weather as it has been it was super busy! So today Im bloody knackered and to top it off I have lovely crack whore AF pains and back pain! Ohhh well.... Ive now got my HSG booked for Tuesday next week :yipee: but :cry: as Im scared!! 

Shrimp - YAYYY :yipee: Welcome!!! :yipee:

Kirsty - :shock: Poor DH I hope you both can catch up on your sleep tonight! :hugs:

Lisa -Ouchie!!! Loads of aftersun for you lady!! I put mine in the fridge... so when you put it on its nice and soothing. 

Mrs B - I know what you mean about having the rellies over... lovely to see them... but then the novelty soon wears off! 

Mags - Hope that youre recovering well xxx 

Damita - Hows the revising going? Did you have the weekend off??


----------



## BradysMum

Lisa, we went to Ibiza 2 summers ago and I was adament I didn't need as much suncream as DH wanted to put on me. I was actually alright apart from the back of my legs which went red raw, it was sooooo painful. Once it peeled I was soooo brown though, nearly as dark as DH normally lol

Sambatiki, it sounds like you've had a busy weekend! Thats great you've booked your HSG, good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Evening Girlies!

Sambatiki...what a bloody good tip! :thumbup: Thanks Lovey, definitly doing that from now on!! And yep you need to let us know how you get on with the HSG, will be thinking of you next Tuesday :hugs:

Bradysmum...Ooo what did you think of Ibiza? Thats where we're off in August! And I hope my burn turns to tan, now I'm in this mess I'd best get at least a little brown by the end of it! :haha:

Kirsty...:shock: Your poor OH! I hope you both had a lovely Sunday to make up for it! Gorgeous weather always makes me smile (well normally when Im not a tomato :blush:)

We have had the nicest day today though, Max had breakfast and was straight outside this morning! :D Hes now completely flat out! He was in his paddling pool for hours! :D

xx


----------



## SazzleR

Hi everyone

Not popped by for a while. Been stupidly busy at work for past month so not much time for BNB! But things have calmed down so thought I'd pop by!

I spent the weekend with my uni friends down in London. Lots of sunbathing, drinks & yummy food! We only get to meet up a few times a year all together so was nice to catch up. Told them about TTC after hol & think they were excited for us but I also think they found it a bit strange tbh as I'll be the first one in that group of friends & don't think they were sure how much they'd see of me!

I need to get into a routine with my preconception vitamins. I keep forgetting! Have to take them with my main meal which is fine when I'm eating at home as I've put them in the cupboard next to the salt & pepper!!! But when I eat out or at friends' or family's I just forget! Hope I don't forget when I'm pregnant cos I'll worry about folic acid levels!

Can't believe in 3 months time we'll be in Florida! Yay! Although can't imagine it being any hotter than it has been the past few days! 

xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Lisa - He had work Sunday in fact he is not off until this weekend.

Sazzle this may seem an odd question but are you a Dibber?


----------



## Katie Mc

Hi everyone i'm happy that my AF came on saturday exactly 4 weeks from the last one because I only came off the pill 5 weeks ago. Pretty quick for things to get back to normal. I new I ovulated on CD 14 as well so it looks like i'm on the right track. Just hurry up now august so we can get started. 
What alovely weekend even if I was stuck in work for most of it but 10 days off now yipeeee and a hen party saturday(56 drunken women can you imagine it)


----------



## Shrimpy

Hi guys!! 

In the words of my hubby, he is pinker than a gay lobster! Silly man forgot to keep plastering the suncream on and he's in agony. Luckily I was fine WOOHOO :) The weather has been horrible here the last 2 days though which is a bit of a bummer. 

Well the evil witch arrived full throttle today which is pretty good as it was due tomorrow so it means I finally have regular periods YAY!!!! I'm thinking of getting the clearblue fertility monitor, has anyone else got one? I've read it takes a couple of cycled to get to know you and your cycle so I thought if I get one now, we should be well enough acquainted by August for it to be pretty accurate.

Hope you've all had a wonderful day :)

xx


----------



## Damita

Just popping by, I'm alright revising well it is going, I have now 4 days until my exams, my living room looks like it has been wallpapered in mind maps and revision notes, neighbours are back to their old ways now I am trying to do work on 3 hours sleep :(

Hope you are all okay :)


----------



## Damita

Just popping by, I'm alright revising well it is going, I have now 4 days until my exams, my living room looks like it has been wallpapered in mind maps and revision notes, neighbours are back to their old ways now I am trying to do work on 3 hours sleep :(

Hope you are all okay :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies! :wave:

Damita - Ohhh blinking neighbours need :gun: :grr: I bet you'll be glad when its all over!

Shrimp - :yipee: and :sad2: that the :witch: arrived! I havent got a CBFM apparently they are pretty good... but are expensive. I chart instead.. well used too until I gave up trying! Im happy to help if you need too. Poor DH :rofl: :rofl: 

Lisa - Hope the cold suncream did the trick! I could do with a paddling pool! :rofl:

Katie - YAYY fab news on everything getting back to normal already! Brilliant news!!! 

Kirsty & Bradys Mum - :wave:

Sazzle - Sounds like you had a lovely weekend!!! I put my vits by my toothbrush.... seems to work for me!


----------



## BradysMum

Lisa - It was amazing! I want to go back next summer. Where are you going? We went to Santa Eulalia, it was so beautiful and soooo hot!

Damita - Good luck with your exams, not long now till its all over!

Morning Sambatiki, how are you today? Btw, my name is Emily ;)


----------



## Lullaby2009

Hi all, sorry I haven't been online.... we've been moving!! :D nice BIG bungalow, it's huuuuge!! Just popped back to our old flat with the laptop (keys don't go back till the weekend) to let you all know, h2b has said we can start TTC our 2nd, NEXT MONTH!!!!!!! TWO MONTHS EARLY!!!!! :cloud9: :happydance: sooooo EXCITED!!!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Bradys mum - :rofl: Thats easier.... pleased to meet you Emily! 

Lullaby - Thats FANTASTIC news!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## xLisax

Emily ~ :happydance: Yay, glad you loved it, we're off to San Antonio...just a tad excited :blush:

Damita ~ :hugs: hun, nearly at the end now! :thumbup: 

Sambatiki ~ Cooled Aftersun is a must for me now! So much more soothing than just slapping it on room temperature! ;)

I was thinking, shall we do a face to a name thingymebob? Add your name and a piccy of you, OH, any LOs..whatever you fancy, so we can get to know each other better? Don't worry if you really dont want to though! I could also add peoples 'real' names to the front?

Ok so I guess I'll go first! :blush:

A slightly sloshed Lisa ;)

https://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww75/Maxs_Mummy/DSC02252.jpg

Some of My Little Max :cloud9:

https://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww75/Maxs_Mummy/787.jpg

My Grown Up Little Man :cry:

https://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww75/Maxs_Mummy/DSC02300.jpg

Max & Mummy at the beach

https://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww75/Maxs_Mummy/DSC02548.jpg

And just because I love this photo.. OH & Myself at his dads wedding :D

https://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww75/Maxs_Mummy/alexandlisa.jpg

Overload over :D

xxx


----------



## xLisax

Oooo and :yipee: Lullaby :yipee:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

They are lovely pictures Lisa. Your a very pretty lady. Max is very cute aswell!

xxx


----------



## xLisax

Thank You Magpies :) Hes growing up way too quickly for my liking! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - Hiya sexy lady!!! Fab piccies... max is such a cutie!!! and I too love the pic of you and OH

This is DF and I

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/untitled.jpg

How old is everyone?? Im 28... 29 in August.


----------



## xLisax

Thank You, :blush: 

What a gorgeous photo! Love your dress, were you at a wedding? :)

I'm 21 :D 

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - Thanks :flower: it was taken at my office crimbo party a couple of years ago. I wish I was 21 again!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Me when I was a size 14 which I am trying to get to again, my friend took them hes doing photography @ uni:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v290/98/35/744658967/n744658967_971633_7165.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v290/98/35/744658967/n744658967_971632_6810.jpg

Me & OH:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1554/98/35/744658967/n744658967_1819703_8123.jpg

Me 2 months ago before I started my diet (lost 11.5lbs so far) with my nan and my mum:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs391.snc3/23838_386563604823_540759823_3705687_3000516_n.jpg


----------



## xLisax

Well done Magpies! Bloody hell, Fab weight loss! :thumbup: I love the one your friend took :) Your lucky, you suit both short & long hair styles! Jealous! :D

Its nice putting faces to names :)

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks, Just another 3 stone or so to go! Lol. I lost 8 stone a couple of years ago to get to a 14 and then I put some back on after my MC. I just cant win! Lol.

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mags - I cant see the pics :cry: How are you feeling??


----------



## 4magpies

It might be because they are off facebook?

I am feeling better. Exhausted today as I am having trouble sleeping with my sore belly. Got a massive pretty dressing on it today see if that helps.

You okay honey?

xxx


----------



## Damita

Aw it is lovely to see pictures, I'm 24, 25 in Oct and my husband is 31.

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4484012076_ccb9a7d5c1_m.jpg
My lovely husband :)

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2447/3607198645_221c1b557f_m.jpg
On our wedding day :)


----------



## xLisax

Wow Damita, your wedding photo looks stunning! :D Beautiful :) Location looks lovely, where did you get married? 


Magpies ~ Oh bet you love having a nice pretty dressing ay :winkwink: Heres hoping you get a better nights sleep tonight! :hugs: 

xxxx


----------



## BradysMum

I can't work out how to make them bigger :p I don't have many pics on this laptop, I only just got it because I spilt water over my old one just after I had Jacob :lol: 

This is DH and I in Mexico 3 summers ago (I was unknowingly pregnant with Brady here)

https://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy190/bradyjacobsmumma/n1432042546_9201.jpg

This is my Brady boy :cloud9: Hes only about 18 months old here

https://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy190/bradyjacobsmumma/DSC00892.jpg

I'll upload some pics off my camera later and get some newer ones including some of Jacob, Great pics everyone else!

ETA: I'm 27, 28 in August, and DH is 28


----------



## Katie Mc

j


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Me and my DH. I'm 23
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs225.snc1/7225_1242514549738_1435583013_680901_1280638_n.jpg


----------



## SazzleR

CharmedKirsty said:


> Sazzle this may seem an odd question but are you a Dibber?

Kirsty, I may be a complete numpty - but I don't know what a Dibber is! So I'm assuming I'm not but not really sure! lol

I'm really Sarah (obv!). I'm just 27. DH is 30 in Sept (eek!). This is us on our wonderful wedding day back in December.

xxx
 



Attached Files:







wedding1.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## xLisax

Morning Girls :flower:

Loving all these photos! 

Emily ~ Brady is such a cutie patootie! :cloud9: And Mexico, wow...I've always wanted to go there, bet you had a fab time! 

Kirsty ~ Lovely pic of the pair of you :) How long have you been married now?

Sarah ~ You look gorgeous! :D

These piccys of weddings are making me want my OH to pull his bloody finger out!! :haha:

How are we all today? I'm gutted the weathers turned pants, we're sposed to be going on my dads boat this evening, across to St Mawes to get fish n chips :cry: It best cheer up a bit!!

Max is cranky already as he wants to be outside! Our plans for the day are unfortunately housework and food shopping...joy :haha:

xxx


----------



## Lullaby2009

Ah, everyone looks great!! 

Here's my lot :)

My fiance, he's 33
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs007.snc3/11465_1233833258980_1623655177_570140_2457614_n.jpg

Me, I'm 30
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs009.snc1/2865_1088351742033_1623655177_194958_6035515_n.jpg

My fiance's daughter, she's 7 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs009.snc1/2865_1088351782034_1623655177_194959_214845_n.jpg

And our Ruby, she's 5 months
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs510.ash1/30097_1365905920714_1623655177_841360_4591850_n.jpg

And who will we have next??????????? :winkwink:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

FAB pictures!!! Arent we a pretty bunch of ladies!! Love all your photos! 

Hope youre all well! xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Sarah your not a numpty at all. There is a great site called the Dibb. Its a really good disney website/forum and since your going in August it may be worth you checking it out. https://www.thedibb.co.uk/

Lisa we have been married since October so 7 months now.


----------



## SazzleR

CharmedKirsty said:


> Sarah your not a numpty at all. There is a great site called the Dibb. Its a really good disney website/forum and since your going in August it may be worth you checking it out. https://www.thedibb.co.uk/[/URL.



Oh! Don't feel too silly now! Thanks for the website - I'll go check it out! We've been on allears.net loads. Have you tried that one, Kirsty?

We'll be there this time in 3 months! Can't wait!

Love seeing everyone's piccies. Although baby pics are making me even more broody!!!

xxx


----------



## Damita

We got married in a registry office and had our reception at a golf course it was lovely :)

Loving the pictures :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Sarah - Yes I have thank you. l'm really looking forwards to it too.

Damita I got married in a registry office and had our reception at a 5 a side football ground


----------



## Sambatiki

Damita - Sounds lovely!!! your dress is beautiful! 

God Im soooo bored at work... Ive got loads on... but SERIOUSLY lacking motivation!! :haha:

Whats everyones plans for the weekend? Im working it all again :cry:


----------



## xLisax

We're back from shopping! :yipee:

We've been making rice crispy cakes for the last hour...needless to say there is chocolate EVERYWHERE and Maxs only job was eating half the mix :dohh: They are looking beautiful though :smug:

Not got many plans as yet..It all depends on this crumby weather..I wish it'd make its mind up, its been raining here all afternoon!

Sambatiki, crappy that you have to work the whole weekend! :(

xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Samba I'm going to look for a bikini on Saturday. DH has this weekend off so I think on Sunday we will just take it easy.


----------



## 4magpies

Sambatiki said:


> Damita - Sounds lovely!!! your dress is beautiful!
> 
> God Im soooo bored at work... Ive got loads on... but SERIOUSLY lacking motivation!! :haha:
> 
> Whats everyones plans for the weekend? Im working it all again :cry:

Im the same its month end on saturday but I cant be bothered today.

Im working saturday morning. Overtime though so not bad.

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mags - Feel better knowing that Im not going to be the only one slaving away!! I cant wait to quit my bar job! But I know it will never happen... there is always something to save for... and if we do have to have IVF I'll really need to keep it :grr: 

Emily - Rice crispy cakes!! YUM!!! I loved making them when I was little! 

Kirsty - Ohh have you seen any you like??


----------



## BradysMum

Hey ladies, hows everyone today? The weathers been rubbish today so we had an inside day. Just waiting for DH to get home now, should be here just after six. Can't wait, I've missed him today :cloud9:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

A couple Samba but i'm only getting one.


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps!!! 

Nearly the weekend!! :yipee:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hello everyone,

I'm Lee, and i'm 20... will be waiting til at least 2014/15 before we TTC :-(

OH is working from home today, and we've barely spoken as he's so busy! I keep making him coffee though 

Weather is rubbish and i'm on a bit of a downer today!

Hope everyone else is well 
xxx


----------



## xLeeBeex

Just realised I posted on the wrong thread, my apologies!!
xx


----------



## xLisax

No worries LeeBee :D

Morning Everyone!

:yipee: SUNSHINE!! :yipee: Happy bunny today :)

Just off to do some Ibiza holiday clothes shopping in a sec :happydance: Everyone else having a good day?

xxx


----------



## xLisax

Haha Look at me go...I mean Afternoon everyone! :blush:

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya leebee :wave:

Lisa - Im soooo jealous.com!!!


----------



## Damita

So jealous, enjoy the shopping :)

So cold today... urgh! exams in two days!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Good luck Damita. When are your exams finished?


----------



## xLisax

Got some lovely bits today :) 

Max is just sat watching In The Night Garden snuggled on my lap :cloud9: Hes zonked after today!!

Oh,oh BIG news...Damita....my courgettes have flowered, Ive managed to grow them!! :D My first ever veg has grown :smug: Im proud :haha:

Hows everyone this evening?

xx


----------



## Shrimpy

HEy guys!!

hope you're all doing well! 

Lisa: VERY jealous!! I'm desperate to get some veggies growing but we're still trying to figure out how to get the greenhouse we've been given to our house. Have to make do with DD's cress grown at nursery for now :)

Everyone's pictures are great, sooo many cute kidlets! I'll need to dig one out of my gruesome twosome :)

Had a powercut for 2 and a half hours today, trying to keep the bratfinks amused with no power was more difficult than first anticipated, in the end I gave up and saught sanctury at my mums. Sausage, mash and beans later the power was back on and it was bedtime .. BONUS! :)

Had a chat with hubby today and he's decided he wants to start now!!!! How exciting, the evil witch is on her last visit of the month today so I can't wait to start babydancing!!

xx


----------



## xLisax

Omg Shrimpy....How exciting!!! You may be our first WTT August :bfp: Ooooooooooo :yipee:

I'm so paranoid my courgette is going to die now :dohh: I cannot believe how excited Im getting over a veg :haha:

x


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Courgette is yummy. I've got some potatos planted and the grew so my DH covered them again. The funny thing is he planted them upside down so how they grew is anyones guess :haha:


----------



## Shrimpy

LOL Kirsty! Sounds like something my hubby would do :)

Lisa, it is exciting!! Seeing the little seedlings grow then eating them :D Om nom nom 
DD is WAY excited about her cress bless her. She now wants to grow cucumbers and tomatoes then she could eat them all day every day apparently!

I would love to get a BFP soon, would be great if we could all get them together though :D


----------



## Katie Mc

Hi everyone i've been revising all week for exams the last one is tomorrow.

Shrimpy i'm so jealous you've had the go ahead.

me and OH have not been using protection outside of ovulation, maybe were waiting for a mistake to happen(well I think we are even if he wont say it). I know he wants it as much as me but its a waiting game and august is getting very close.yipeee


----------



## Damita

OMG well done Lisa!! I am so proud!!!!!!!

Good luck Shrimpy :) fingers and toes crossed for you :)

Erm I have 9 exams, finishing on the 23rd of June :)


----------



## Shrimpy

Good Luck Damita! I hate exams, totally rubbish at them :( I'm sure you will do fantastically though!

Katie, guys are funny creatures. They don't want to actively try because then it becomes too real, but a little persuading at the right time of the month without them realising and they would be over the moon. They overthink things way too much. They just need to hop on the good foot and do the bad thing LOL


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Damita i bet you can't wait to get them all finished.

Shrimpy lots of luck glad you have been given the go ahead. Hopefully you will get your :bfp: soon.


----------



## xLisax

Damita, I knew you'd be proud :D Roll on June 23rd for you then ay! :hugs:

Max is at grandmas for the night so OH & I are off to St.Ives (love it there!!) for a bite to eat and a few drinks ;) I'm excited, not often we go out! 

Whats everyone else up to this fine evening?! :kiss:

xx


----------



## Shrimpy

Hubby's on nightshift so I'm sat in the lounge with my laptop for company. The bratfinks have been sooooo naughty today so they've been put to bed early (mostly for the sake of my sanity!).

I have a cheeky mini bottle of rose in the fridge and am considering cracking it open .... trying hard to resist though!

Hope you have a lovely night Lisa, I am very jealous! Can't remember the last time hubby and I got out on our own :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I went to Bravissimo today to get my new bikini and i was really lucky their new cataloge was released today so they had new styles in. I got a red gingham one.


----------



## Shrimpy

swits swoo Kirsty! :) I have never worn a bikini in my life and really can't see it happening any time in the near future :( 

I've had a lovely lazy day! Waiting for bed time then hubby and I will head upstairs for a CSI and cozying night, can't wait :)


----------



## Caroline:-)

CharmedKirsty said:


> I went to Bravissimo today to get my new bikini and i was really lucky their new cataloge was released today so they had new styles in. I got a red gingham one.

Oooh, another Bravissiomo fan! :thumbup: Thank God for Bravissimo I say - finally I can wear a dress that fits properly again!!!! :rofl: Apart from certain styles, I just can't find dresses anywhere else to fit my boobies!!! And all the underwear and swimwear in sizes that actually fit me :haha:
Right, time for a glass of wine now methinks! :wine: Hope everyone is having a lovely bank holiday weekend so far! :bunny:


----------



## xLisax

Glad everyone is having a lovely weekend so far! 

Weather seems to have chirped up a bit here, so we're off out for a walk in a bit :D Max is always in a better mood when he can just mooch around outside!

Having an extremely broody day already today, just checked my FB and a friend has posted pics of her little man born yesterday :cloud9: We're hopefully going for cuddles in the next few days, want to give them a chance to get settled in before we bombard them!! :haha:

Come on August!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Katie Mc

well im suffering today with a hangover, i went on a hen party last night and it was brill.

Me and kids have watched films all day which they love to do. Going to get them out tomorrow for a nice walk some where, maybe delemere forest.

Lisa the broodiness is driving me mad now, 2 friends have just announced their pregnant, hope im next now.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

After spending the afternoon with my my sister, her OH and my 3 nephews 6, 20 months and 7 months I am very broody and her little 9 week old kitten didn't help much either. So I am also shoting roll on August. Nearly June yay.


----------



## maybabydoll

Hello ladies! Loving the photos and hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine. :)

Quick question for you? OH and I are WTT until we move house and we were due to be in and settled by August. Now we've found out the house we're buying need re-wiring and hence completely re-furb'ing. Annoying but not a major problem. BUT OH wants to WTT until the house is all done and perfect. Arghh, with one thing and another, I've already waited 2 years, do you think he's right? Or does there come a point when there's never going to be a "perfect" time. I'm 29 (30 in Oct) and he's 36. 

This waiting is doing my head in!!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

There is never a perfect time but i understand his concern that what if the house is not ready?


----------



## xLisax

I agree, I understand where hes coming from..but as Kirsty says there is NEVER a right time to 'plan' a baby, there will always be something that can be done beforehand...

If it was me, I'd want to TTC in August still...:D Maybe have a talk with him, tell him your concerns about waiting longer, after all, when you catch you'll still have 9 months to refurb the house :)

Let us know how it goes hun xxx


----------



## Katie Mc

you could be trying for a while and then youve got 9 months being pregnant. Id just go for it there is no such thing as the right time, something will always come up.


----------



## maybabydoll

Thanks for advice ladies. We had a chat about and basically we've agreed to get moved in, settled and do the basics so the house is all safe (like the wiring) then start TTC. Also I'm not going to be doing of the painting, so yep we'd have 9 months to get things sorted, also I guess we may be TTC for while anyway. :flower:

Fingers crossed we can get moved and the basics done swiftly, ideally by the end of August! Just feeling really broody and watching "8 boys and wanting a girl" is probably not helping! :dohh:


----------



## Damita

I saw that show too, hows everyone on the bank hol Monday? I am not doing anything interesting just revising for my exam tomorrow, husband is in bed as he is in a bad mood... all good fun


----------



## maybabydoll

Agh, bank holidays? What are they, when you're studying :)
If it's any consolation I was working today too. Though I did enjoyed the bonus hour long Eastenders! Anyone else a fan? x


----------



## silverbell

It's June ladies! :dance:

Not next month, but the month after we'll all be TTC! :flower:


----------



## cloud9

oooh i will be august too! i plan to come off my BC in 2 months, it'll finish about the end of July so my first proper shot will be sometime at the end of august possibly september! best of luck to you ladies!!


----------



## Damita

Wow two months :) I hope we am still going to be TTC in August it is all up in the air at the moment due to my crappy neighbours...


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Damita said:


> Wow two months :) I hope we am still going to be TTC in August it is all up in the air at the moment due to my crappy neighbours...

I may of missed something but why are your neighbours crappy?


----------



## cloud9

woo hoo!!

whats happening with your neighbours hun? :O


----------



## 4magpies

So jealous of you all. I have to wait till december now if OH doesnt back track on that!! Lol.

xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

Is anyone planning on getting the clearblue monitor? I managed to snaffle one on ebay for £27 last night, BARGAIN!! Can't wait to start using it :)

How did everyone enjoy their bank holiday? We spent way to much money on garden things we just didn't need. I think my hubby is worse than me when it comes to shopping hehe.

Hope your neighbours aren't too bad Damita! 

Hope everyone else is doing well :) xx


----------



## MrsC2B

Hi Ladies, I'd like to join the group - we're officially TTC when we get back from our honeymoon in August. Soo excited/nervous! xx


----------



## alicea

hi girlies, me and OH have just decided to move to TTC August 2010 instead of October 2010 :) cant wait!!!! 

good luck ladies
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Shrimpy said:


> Is anyone planning on getting the clearblue monitor? I managed to snaffle one on ebay for £27 last night, BARGAIN!! Can't wait to start using it :)
> 
> How did everyone enjoy their bank holiday? We spent way to much money on garden things we just didn't need. I think my hubby is worse than me when it comes to shopping hehe.
> 
> Hope your neighbours aren't too bad Damita!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :) xx

I am going to be using a persona, its a similar thing.

xx


----------



## dragonhawk

Ooooo.... Well after a heart to heart with DH last night, involving lots of tears and hugging, we are officially going to be TTC in August. His comment was along the lines of, "Why bother waiting... Let's just get on and see what happens." :) I'm so happy. DH doesn't like to be pressured into making this kind of decision, therefore although I'm hoping to get the ClearBlue Monitor on EBay, I'm not really going to be letting him know about it too much, as it'll definitely be a case of trying and if we're meant to have family, it'll happen.

I'm so excited, happy and relieved that he didn't freak out when I sat him down last night to chat.

In fact I think he was somewhat relieved that I said that I wanted to try for a family, as I have probably been dropping too many hints recently, just testing the waters, so to speak. :)

Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## dragonhawk

He he... See I'm so excited, my post doesn't really make all that much sense, hopefully people will get the jist of it. :)
Basically, I'm happy and he said yes. And then promptly asked me to make an appointment at the drs to ensure that everything is ok'd for us both to try. 

Oh, I'm happy....


----------



## Shrimpy

woohoo dragonhawk that's awesome! I know how you feel, I was terrified having that talk with my hubby and was so shocked when he agreed and then changed his mind from November, to August to straight away. :D

Lots of sticky babydust to you xx


Ooo I looked at the Persona and was very nearly going to get one, but I spotted the bargain clearblue so jumped on it at rediculous O'clock in the morning :) Good luck with it!

xx


----------



## BradysMum

Welcome all the new ladies!! Sorry I haven't been round much, will be back to normal around here by the weekend. Hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## Damita

I thought I had said in here? maybe not, oh they have spent the last 6 months screaming and slamming doors, keeping us awake, we have to call the police nearly twice a week and the council are involved... now talking to their landlord, they are just horrible people :(


----------



## xLisax

:( I hope your neighbours get sorted Damita! :hugs:

I'll add all our new girls to the front later on, just popping on quickly today :winkwink: :wave: Welcome Girlies!

So exciting that its June already! :happydance:

Glad its sunny today, myself and Max are having a day in the garden :cloud9: 

Hope everyones having a lovely day so far!
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Ladies 

Sorry Ive been MIA! HSG... went well.... but feck me.... OUCH!!! It was sooo painful! I think there may have been a blockage as I had a sharp pain and they had to put my dye up. But all is clear now... so appointment with the consultant December... clomid in october when I get back from honeymoon. 

WELCOME newbies :wave: there is quite a few of us now!! 

2 months-ish to go now!! :yipee:


----------



## maybabydoll

It's weird, but when I hear the word "June", it just feels so much closer to August than May. Like it's officially summer now and we'll all be trying at the end of summer, you know what I mean?? So a big YAY, only 2 more months to wait now! :D


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Mooooorning! :D

Sambatiki, glad the HCG went well :hugs: 

Maybabydoll, Im exactly the same, June sounds so much closer to August than May..like you said its summer etc :yipee: I am SO excited!!

There are a lot of us now..just had a quick count as I was adding the new girlies and I think we're at like 29! :shock: (well, if I havent mis-counted :blush:)

So, what are all of our plans this weekend? We're having a quiet one..possibly a couple BBQs and some paddling pool fun for Mister Max :) Oh, oh and going to meet our friends new lickle man :cloud9: Excited!! 

:kiss:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!! 

Not much planned for this weekend... gardening tonight... sunbathing saturday and working the evening... sunday working lunchtime... :grr: Its supposed to be glorious on saturday I cant wait to get my bridal sun tan :rofl: Its only 8 days now until my 'farmyard' (hen) do!! :yipee:

Im now undecided as to TTC in august now :blush:

Lisa - What time shall I come over :haha: I could do with a little holiday in cornwall!


----------



## Celesse

Hi ladies, 

I've been MIA for a bit from this thread. Basically at my 6 week check the dr told me if I wanted to have a HBAC I really should wait a yr between pregnancies. So I've ummmed and ahrred a bit, but decided meh..... I should just stick to the plan and go for the HBAC unless something happens during the pregnancy/ birth that indicates I need to go in. 

Can't believe it's only 2 months. My LO shows no signs of sleeping through yet, at 4am she was up arguing with the crocodile on her mobile. Hopefully she will start sleeping through soon so my fertility returns.

ETA: HBAC= Home Birth After Caesarean


----------



## xLisax

Sambatiki ~ Its lovely down here in sunny (not often I can use that adjective to describe it!) old Cornwall today :D you'd be more than welcome! You'd have to put up with the lunatic that is Max when the suns out though :haha: 
Bet you cannot wait until your hen do! What are your plans for it, whats a farm party!? Im entrigued! ;)

Celesse, that sounds like the best plan, if anything indicates you shouldnt be at home for labour and delivery, go to hospital...simples! :thumbup:

Well, Ive just had a :cloud9: text from OH, his friend (who we're going to see this weekend) have just taken their little guy into work (OH and his friend work together, I hope you are all following :rofl:) to show him off, OHs text said...

'You missed him!! Tiny little thing :) Hes made me all broody, I want one! xx'

I now want to screw the last couple packets and make a baby! :) But must resist! :D

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - I used to live on St Marys on the Isle of Scilly years ago and I really miss having sea and sand so close by!! I dont mind putting up with little Mad Max... I imagine we're both on the same wave length :haha: The Farm yard party is my 'hen do' but with my best male friends coming too. We're off to milton keynes for the night clubbing... I cant wait!!! Awww bless OH being so broody... not long now! xxx


----------



## xLisax

Wow, that sounds fab! Oooo 8 days, thats nothing now! :D

I do love being by the sea, I think when you live by it you tend to take it for granted..it was just wednesday that we went out on my dads boat and were talking about how nice it is to just head down to the beach/hop on the boat etc..I do love it :cloud9:

Anyone watching BGT this week?

:kiss:

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

I watched mon and tues... I want spellbound to win!!!


----------



## xLisax

They are awesome, but I'm slightly in love with Twist & Pulse :D

Wonder who'll go through tonight? 

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

:haha: at twist and pulse.... Theyre good though.... I dont think Im going to be able to watch it tonight :cry:


----------



## xLisax

Aww why? :( My OH is sooo bored of it now, but its the only time Ive ever managed to get what I want on TV :haha:

xx


----------



## Katie Mc

Hi girls I think me and OH have been very naughty as we haven't been using anything and I think im ovulating now. I was on cd14 yesterday of a 28 day cycle and we done the deed. Do you think I should be on the 2ww? Im so excited I told OH the other day that id be ovulating at the weekend and the ball was in his court and guess what he went for it so I think were trying now. If it happens before August I will be taking a yr out befor going back to college. Thanx girls


----------



## maybabydoll

Ahh, the weather is so lovely at this time of year and it made me realise if we're TTC from August onwards, we could, if we're lucky, have summer bubs! So this time next year, we may be bringing home LOs! I know things aren't always as straightforward as that, but a lovely thought on this beautiful sunny day. Here's to summer babydust for all of us!!! x x


----------



## CharmedKirsty

my DH is insisting i just sit down and go on the internet and leave the chores as its a hot day. In other words if you do the house work i will have to as well and i want to play my playstation.


----------



## xLisax

Ahh Maybabydoll, what a lovely thought :cloud9: I'd love a summer baba :D

Katie..heres hoping for a :bfp: this cycle for you then!! ;)

We've done lots of gardening today..Max is as we speak outside with OH 'helping' fix our gate, tis very cute :cloud9: Ive done our hanging baskets and planted bedding plants in the back garden :D Its looking lovely...my courgettes are coming along beautifully too :D

We've got beer battered cod fillets with garlic & herb wedges and mushy peas for tea tonight :munch: Nom, nom, nom...Im looking forward to it! Followed by BGT final :D

Who do we think will win?

xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I would really like a variety act to win it this year


----------



## xLisax

I agree it would be good for a variety act to win...I love Paul Burley the impressionist :)

There are a lot I like this year actually, I wouldn't mind quite a few winning ;)

xxx


----------



## BradysMum

Hey ladies, I'm back!! Dad is finally back in New Zealand so we can settle back into just being us again. 

Hi any new ladies!!

I missed most of Britains Got Talent. I only saw the first few episodes with the open auditions, who ended up winning??


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Hi Emily, glad all is back to normal. Spellbound won BGT they are a gymnastic act


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Hi everyone, hope you dont mind me posting here:flower:. I came off the pill 5 days ago and really hoping to conceive in august:happydance:, as i qualify then from uni. I am really excited and hoping to get my AF soon and have already started taking temps in the morning x x


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Hi Lil-woowoo! Of course you can post here, I'll add you to the front :flower: Not long till August now, I cant wait!! :D

I liked Spelbound, glad they won, and Im glad Twist n Pulse were second..loved them! ;)

How are we all this weekend? We're just about to head of to see our friends new little boy...so be prepared for a broody Lisa to be back later!! :D

xxx


----------



## Lil-woowoo

:hugs:thank you for the welcome lisa. So exciting now its getting near :happydance: x


----------



## BradysMum

Afternoon ladies, how is everyone?? We are good here, I got AF today. I hate being on but I'm glad its here so now I can start working out how long my cycle is and when I'm ovulating. I can't wait to get TTC again :D


----------



## Celesse

BradysMum said:


> Afternoon ladies, how is everyone?? We are good here, I got AF today. I hate being on but I'm glad its here so now I can start working out how long my cycle is and when I'm ovulating. I can't wait to get TTC again :D

Is it wrong I'm jealous?!


----------



## maybabydoll

I know what you mean, better to have AF and know everything is regular! :)

I'm so busy with work at the moment, I work for myself, so I'm trying to cramp as much in as possible, so when I'm preggers (hopefully) I can take it a bit easier. Also got the completion date for my house purchase and we move on the 6th July! Yay! :D 

But so much to do, not only the packing/moving, once we're in, we've got to get the house re-wired! It'll be fine... keep telling myself that!! 

I just keep thinking everything will be done by Christmas and by then I might have a little bump too! :D

How's everyone else? x x


----------



## BradysMum

Good luck with the move maybabydoll!! I hate moving its so stressful!

Lol Celesse its not wrong your jealous!! Like I said, I'm glad its here so I know I'm ovulating etc. I got it back last month and I think my cycle is about 37 days, I don't really know. Anyway you might be lucky like me, I'm breastfeeding and got my period back 9 weeks after Jake was born!


----------



## Sambatiki

Afternoon ladies!!

HAPPY MONDAY!! 

Bit of a busy weekend as usual... but hot tubbing it up on saturday night was FAB!

Emily - :hugs: Only a couple more to go! 

Lisa - I liked spelbound too only I have seen saturdays show... DF is away tonight so jogging and BGT catch up. 

Lil-woo - YAYY!!! welcome :wave:

Kirsty - :wave:

Damita - hope the exams/revising is going well

Hope I havent missed anyone... if I have SORRY :blush: :flower:


----------



## Damita

Hey ladies! Am nearly half way through have done 5 exams now and only have 4 more to go!! woooohooo! Not long now :)


----------



## cloud9

good luck with your exams damita!! :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps!!!!

Didnt watch BGT last night :hissy: Will try and watch it tomorrow.... but BB is starting!! :yipee: :wohoo:

Damita - Good luck sweetie!!! The end is in sight!!!


----------



## maybabydoll

@Damita - Yay! Well done - good luck with the rest of them! x x

It's only Tuesday and I'm already thinking of the weekend is that wrong!?


----------



## BradysMum

Good Luck with your exams Damita, not long left now!!


----------



## dragonhawk

Firstly.... Good luck Damita.

Secondly... I'm not sure what I'd like at the moment.... Still on BCP (3 days to go!!!) and yet AF decided to start, with full-force yesterday morning, when I was at work. Thank heavens I have suitable things in the glove compartment of my car!!!

Grrr.... For the past 4 years I've had very little to nothing, and then with days to go WHACK! Grrr.....!!!


----------



## maybabydoll

@dragonhawk, thank goodness for glove compartments!! :)

Question for everyone, I know we're all TTC in August, but do you a particular date in mind? Since I noticed out tickers are all slightly different. For me and DH it is the 16th, which will be our two year wedding anniversary! x


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Morning :)

Maybabydoll, my tickers up to the 21st July as thats when we're stopping BC :thumbup:

Having a crappy morning so far, Max had me up since 3am :wacko: :coffee: and was ready to properly start the day at 530am :shock: Came downstairs, opened cupboard...door fell off :dohh: went to do washing up...sink blocked! :cry: I did just sit and cry for 5 minutes! :haha: Then went into superwoman mode and got the screwdriver out, fixed the cupboard...got a coat hanger, unravelled it and unblocked the sink..all before 630am :smug: So Im feeling a bit better!

Whats everyones plans for today?

:kiss:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning 

Lisa - :hugs: Well done Super Mum!!! Hope the rest of the day is better!

Maybebabydoll - Well my particular start day is sketchy... it actually could end up being September after the honeymoon. It all depends on my cycles as they vary between 32 and 35 days.... so if AF arrives just before the wedding we'll start then if not we'll wait iygwim. 

Damita - Hope all is going well with the exams

Dragon Hawk - Hope that the hag bag isnt giving you too much grief! Are you going to stop taking the pill now??


----------



## Celesse

maybabydoll said:


> @dragonhawk, thank goodness for glove compartments!! :)
> 
> Question for everyone, I know we're all TTC in August, but do you a particular date in mind? Since I noticed out tickers are all slightly different. For me and DH it is the 16th, which will be our two year wedding anniversary! x

We are already NTNP, or using LAM (Lactational Amenorrhoea Method, ie BFing without AF being back). The date we actually start TTC depends on if I get my fertility back. Hopefully sometime before/during August.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Maybabydoll, I'm going to start trying from the 17th when i'm on holiday.

Lisa I hate days like that. But it always helps to have a good cry.


----------



## Damita

:hugs: poor you Lisa, exams going really well only 3 more to go!! :happydance: husband is driving me nuts with being broody, now it seems to be me waiting, ha ha!

Hows everyone today? not long now!!


----------



## dragonhawk

Sambatiki said:


> Morning
> 
> Dragon Hawk - Hope that the hag bag isnt giving you too much grief! Are you going to stop taking the pill now??

Yes I am stopping, when my current packet runs out, in 2 days!!!!! Basically I hate having things only half done. Therefore, if I'm going to stop taking them, I don't want any more pills in the house. I know, daft, but that's the way my head works.

I've got the pre-TTC\NTNP appointment at the doctors on Saturday, so fingers crossed that goes OK. Anyone know if I have to take anything with me???? I haven't been told anything by the surgery!


----------



## silverbell

My ticker is set for 21st August, as this is the earliest we should try and get pregnant if we still want to fly to Lanzarote for our holiday next February without any problems.

My calendar is currently showing that I'll ovulate the week before this, however, and if this is the case we shall just go for it then.

So exciting, ladies! Not long now.


----------



## SazzleR

Hi girls

Just popping in again. Been busy busy so no surfing time!

We're the 12th August - honeymoon time - eventually! Although not quite sure how that will work out with AFs as my cycles are still a bit irregular after Implanon removal. So far had a 35 then 28 then 30 days so who knows where we might be in August! Just want it regular so will know when to test!

2 months & 2 days to go!

Sarah x


----------



## Damita

My ticker is for when I ovulate :)


----------



## Smile181c

Hey girls had a quick read through this and wondered if I could join you guys? :D Me and OH are currently NTNP but he has mentioned *maybe* trying when we're settled in our new place (moving in at the end of July) so I've set my ticker for the end of Aug lol hopefully he'll stick by what he's said and we'll be able to start trying then  Xxx


----------



## Damita

Welcome to the group :)


----------



## xLisax

Welcome Smile :wave: I'll add you to the front! :)

Damita, well done on the exams..nearly done! :hugs:

Well Ive had a slightly better few days, think Im gunna just right this whole week off though and hope for better on Monday! :thumbup:

We've got my brother staying (16) as my mums away on holiday, I love having him here and fussing over him :blush: I'm like a bloody mother hen clucking away with the 3 boys in my house :haha:

I'm loving my tickerage at the moment :yipee: Its soooooooooo close girls!!!

xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

My DH is so stressed with work. He has had a head ache for 4 days. He went to the GP and he has a high temperature and his blood pressure is a little high too so she has signed him off for the week.


----------



## BradysMum

Hope you have a better week Lisa!! Its horrible when you just have those rubbish!

Oh gosh, hope your hub is feeling better soon Kirsty!

My ticker is for when Jake turns 6 months because thats the smallest age gap we want between Jacob and the next baby. It will probably be a bit before or after depending on my cycle. Also, thats after my birthday, and I don't want to be pregnant on my birthday :p


----------



## silverbell

Not long at all now, ladies! Are well all mega-excited?! I am!

Also, just to be difficult my date TTC has changed from 21 August to 12 August. Don't worry if you don't want to change first page, as it's not a major difference!

Can't wait to see you all in TTC and then in the Pregnancy forums :flower:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Thanks Emily it just been tough for him lately because Tesco want to keep making billions so when staff leave they don't replace them.

Silverbell in my head it still seems ages away but I know it not.

Well my period was due yesterday so I'm officially waiting for it now.


----------



## Damita

Hope your husband feels better soon Kirsty.

Aw I hope we all stay together in TTC :) Aw I love fussing over my brothers :) And Lisa I am so jealous of your ticker :)

Yeah I know not long now until I am free!!! for the summer at least


----------



## libbymarks198

Hi ladies can i please join you?

we have been ttc for 6 months now we are having a few months off as we have some travel planned in december and in march so the longer we wait the better to be honest i dont want to wait to long i thought i could do it but i just cant so we are going to wait 2 months and then start trying again...

I am 19 and OH is almost 20, we live in NewZealand OH is a labourer and I am an early childhood teacher i work full time and study full time towards my degree only another year to go!! I then want to do my BA in midwifery which take 3 years. We have known each other for 3 years and been living together for 2 years this Tuesday! we had a m/c almost 2 years ago and have been wtt since then. We rent a home in a small country town which both our families live in and have two 8 month old puppies Boston and Zoe, Boston is a bichon/shih tzu/maltese and Zoe is a staffy.

In december we are going to Gold Coast Australia and in March I am going to Singapore with my parents and brother, an then in March 2012 my mother and I are going on a round the world trip for my 21st (if we have concieved by then which i hope we have bubs will stay with OH for the month if he/she is over 9 months if he/she is under 9 months they will come with us)

so yeah that's us!

hope we can join you!

thanks

xx


----------



## Damita

Hey and welcome :wave: so jealous round the world trip!


----------



## BradysMum

Another New Zealander!! Hi and welcome!


----------



## Damita

Looks like we are def starting in Sept now not August as the due date would be way to close to my end of third year with exams :( but I will still hang around here


----------



## BradysMum

Aww well at least its only a month later, glad you're sticking around though!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry Ive not been in for a few days.... Farm yard party on saturday and have only really recovered :haha: Great to see some more faces!! Hope everyone is well xxx 

Damita - tbh I think im also looking at more september time... with the way my cycles fall xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Don't be sad Damita and Samba. Its just not much difference. In fact I would like to fall in September since there are no June babies in my family.


----------



## Smile181c

Hello girlies :) Haven't been posting on here for a couple of days, but I have finally found my way back! Haha 

I wouldn't worry too much about waiting an extra month girls...think of it in terms of weeks instead of months and it'll seem like a lot less time imo...*Hugs* for you both all the same though :) xxx​


----------



## Damita

Thanks ladies :) It is great to have your support, I feel good about it as 4 weeks (ha ha looking it as weeks not months) and I won't feel so stressed when exams come around :)


----------



## Smile181c

See it works :D 4 weeks will fly past and I'm sure you'll do great in your exams :) xxx​


----------



## BradysMum

Yeah 4 weeks is barely any time, and it is going to be much easier that way. I was so tired at the end of my pregnancies, so doing exams would have been hell!


----------



## Damita

Ha ha that is what I think but I always have the option of taking them in September if the pregnancy really effects me I just don't want it to clash with the handing in of my dissertation, I'm sure to update you all if I pass... 20th of July is my result day.

So how is everyone?


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck for your results hun :)

I'm not too bad thanks...waiting to hear news on my brother and packing up my current apartment getting ready to move into the new one :D stupidly excited!

How are you? xxx​


----------



## BradysMum

Good luck with your results!!

We are good, I've been in the garden most of the day, we've popped in to cool down with some home made lollies. Brady is loving it! Our neighbour has 2 sons, aged 1 and 3, and hes spent the last few days playing with them, hes loving it! We've got the paddling pool out today, which even Jacob is loving!


----------



## maybabydoll

Evening all, it's looking like we'll be moving TTC back to September/October too, until the new house is all sorted. 

@Smile181c So are you moving too? When's the big day?

@BradysMum Aww, homemade lollies and LOs playing in the paddling pool - sounds like bliss 

x x


----------



## Smile181c

Yep me and OH have found ourselves a bigger apartment :) We should be moving into it any time between mid to late July :) I'm sooo excited lol but we have to be out of our flat by the end of June so have to move in with OH's parents for a couple of weeks :dohh: xxx​


----------



## maybabydoll

Snap! We move out in early July but the new place won't be ready until late September/early October and we're moving in with ma and pa until then too!! I left home at 18 so it'll be strange to be back!! x x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha what a coicidence  

Yeah I moved out when I was 17 but that was to move in with OH and his parents until we got our first place...I was 18 by then :)

I'm really not looking forward to it though! I don't wanna lose my independence! She's the type of mum that literally does EVERYTHING for you! Sounds good but I'd rather be left to fend for myself! Haha xxx​


----------



## Celesse

When I first came up to Newcastle I lived with OHs parents for a few months. Was very odd. I had owned my own home with my ex and lived independently for 8 yrs. OH still lived at home and had all his washing and cooking done for him. He used to ring downstairs and get dinner bought up to us!!

My LO has just been put on gaviscon for reflux and I've moved from (almost) exclusively BFing on demand, to mix feeding in a routine. I'm wondering if a side effect of this will be return of AF ready for TTC.


----------



## BradysMum

If you are breastfeeding less, its likely AF will come back. I got AF 8 weeks after Jake was born, exclusively breastfeeding. Guess I'm just unlucky!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

My AF returned yesterday since coming of BC:happydance:


----------



## BradysMum

Thats awesome Kirsty, woo!!


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I bet you never thought you'd be excited for the witch to show up huh!!  xxx​


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Smile181c said:


> Haha I bet you never thought you'd be excited for the witch to show up huh!!  xxx​

My husband looked at me like I was mad as i was saying "Oh my god my periods come on". It was only 6 days later than expected.


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I've learnt not to give too much information away when speaking to my OH about periods. 

I tend to get carried away talking about luteal phases and ovulation etc when I realise my OH has actually stopped listening and his eyes have glazed over 

Oops! ​


----------



## Damita

Ha ha I think mine is getting to that stage, my AF is late by about 3 days :( all this exam stress is causing my cycle to go crazy! No chance of being pregnant though we have been so careful...


----------



## Smile181c

I hate that! When you overthink about being pg and then you start to worry about it so much your period ends up being late which makes you think you you're pg when you're not and then you get upset when she shows up...

Damn :witch:!!

xxx​


----------



## Celesse

Smile181c said:


> I hate that! When you overthink about being pg and then you start to worry about it so much your period ends up being late which makes you think you you're pg when you're not and then you get upset when she shows up...
> 
> Damn :witch:!!
> 
> xxx​

And of course whilst your waiting for her to show you start symptom spotting, suddenly developing sore boobs, morning sickness and a craving for cadbury's creme eggs and nik-naks which you later have to admit is just you......or it that last bit just me? 

When we were TTC #1 I brought a pack of 30 internet cheapie tests cos I knew I'd start overthinking and symptom spotting within half an hr of sex. I got BFP the day after they arrived:rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha yes exactly! Although I didn't crave creme eggs and nik naks  I think that one was just you!

How fortunate was that?? lol I think I should invest in some IC's but I heard they were really rubbish? xxx​


----------



## BradysMum

I had to explain periods to DH when we started going out, you'd think having 2 sisters he'd have some understanding but nope :) He knew girls had them but that was it


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I bet that was a fun conversation 

I have to do the same thing with my OH every month because he forgets :dohh: xxx​


----------



## CharmedKirsty

So tempted now to ask my husband what he understands about period but i think i'll leave it.


----------



## Celesse

My thread from a year ago showing IC's in action. Since I had so many I tested everyday for a week to watch it getting stronger....I had to do something with all the tests as they went out of date March 2010. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/149412-progressions-internet-cheapies.html


----------



## BradysMum

Haha he had lots of questions it was heaps funny. He didn't understand where it came from for example, like which hole :blush: :dohh:


----------



## xLisax

:rofl: I'm the same with OH and explaining periods! :dohh:

Sorry Ive been MIA a bit lately girls...had my brother staying and have been super busy :)

Fathers Day tommorow..myself and Max have just got out his Arts & Crafts box and fashioned a uber cute card..even if we do say so ourselves ;) Got to go and get his pressie this afternoon and pop to Asda to get breakfast in bed bits and a little t-shirt that says I love my daddy for Max to wear for the day :cloud9: (or something like that! :wacko: )

Everyone else up to much this weekend?

:hugs:

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Aw that's really sweet! :D 

You actually reminded me that I need to get my dad something!! Oops :dohh:

I'm at work at the moment :( But only until like 12 and then the rest of the weekend is free to relax :) 

How about you? xxx​


----------



## xLisax

:haha: My dad is away on holiday so Ive only got to focus on OH :D I'm normally rubbish! But love doing all the little cute things with Max :)

:( for working! Hope you had a lovely afternoon though! :D We're off to a BBQ tommorow evening after a day out (somewhere...still need to think where to take OH! :wacko: ) 

I'm not normally one for football, but we do watch England play...anyone else see how utterly poop we played last night? :dohh: 

Oh, and I finally watched both Twilight films last night....after laughing at my friend for thinking 'Edward Cullen' was yummy, I'm now awaiting my marriage proposal...yum yum, its something about how he is with the girl (I forgot her name :dohh: ) Swooooooooooooooon :winkwink:

Anyone else in love with Robert Pattison? :blush: 

xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Watching the way England played was torture.

I will have a busy fathers day as me and my DH have my dad, step dad and his step dad to see. It's just a relief he does not speak to his own father.


----------



## xLisax

We've normally got the same problem Kirsty...but this year both my dad and OH dad are away! OH and his step-dad have never seen eye to eye so we dont normally see him on fathers day anyway! But with OH being a daddy himself, we feel its more about him now and just pop in to see all the other fathers :D 

:shock: On Tuesday my ticker will be in weeks!! :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: Exciteeeeeeeeeeed! ;)

xx


----------



## Damita

:happydance: that is so exciting Lisa!!! Not a lot this weekend, had exam yesterday and revision today, exams finish on Wednesday!! I'm so excited!!

I don't know why we keep trying with sports, we never win, it is a good thing we are not a football family, hate the sport drives me nuts!


----------



## BradysMum

Lisa I have a secret crush on him, DH thinks I hate it :) 

DH has watched nearly every footie match. We are big rugby fans but DH likes any sport. We will be watching the All Whites later and cheering them on!! Go Aotearoa!!


----------



## maybabydoll

Was at OH's dad's house today for Father's day and his dad said something so sweet to OH... "well son, this time next year you might be a dad yourself and celebrating Father's day with your child" Awwww, what a cute thought x x


----------



## Damita

Awwww so cute!


----------



## Smile181c

That is so sweet :) 

And yes, I do have a crush on Robert Pattinson.....but Taylor Lautner is so much more yummier! Haha I think I might be in love  Shall we share? xxx​


----------



## xLisax

:D Yes we shall Smile :thumbup: Is Taylor Lautner the guy who plays Jacob? If so, he is scrummy too! I cannot wait to watch Eclipse now ;)

We had a lovely day yesterday, it was baking here, had a huge family BBQ in the afternoon..was nice to all get together! Did everyone have a lovely weekend?

I hope this sun stays all week :D I'd love to get a bit of a base tan for holiday :thumbup: I just really can't wait for August now!!!

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah he is Lisa :) I can't wait for eclipse either! I am a twilight freak :)

Glad you had a good day yesterday! I should have had a BBQ! :dohh: 

I had a nice day though, went to OH's mum's for dinner and just relaxed basically! 

I'd have a bit of trouble getting any sort of tan being stuck in an office with tinted windows all day! 

Where are you going on holiday? I'm so jealous  Xxx​


----------



## xLisax

Ooo I do love a good relaxed Sunday though..even better when you dont have to cook! :winkwink:

We're off to Ibiza for a week :D We had it booked before our surprise Max bean was revealed and so put it off, but my mum said she'd have Max for us :D So we thought we'd grab the opportunity to have a holiday abroad together whilst Max is young enough not to care and we don't have any more babas :) I'm going to miss my little man like crazy though :cry:

I'm rubbish at getting a tan too..I seem to just burn :shrug: then when it does go brownish I peel :dohh: But I'm determined to attempt a tan before August!! :haha:

Are you working today then Smile? What is it you do? :)

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Ooo I'd love to go to Ibiza! You'll have loads of fun and you won't have to worry about Max cause he'll be having his own little holiday with your mum!

I'm the same I go red, brown and then back to my pale self! :| 

Yep I'm working today :( I'm in admin which is why I'm on here most of the time! My job gets soo boring! I only get on here when my manager is out in meetings or stuff though cause I sit right next to her lol  Xx​


----------



## xLisax

:haha: I used to be a receptionist and had the same problem! 

How exciting that you are NTNP...so there could be a :bfp: for you anytime soon!! :happydance: I can't wait to get to August! 

I've just found out my friend is pregnant again...:( I'm happy for her, but her little boy is only 4 months and I kinda feel like its my turn before her again....does that sound crazy? :rofl:

xxx


----------



## BradysMum

Yes I know what you mean Lisa lol. BIL in NZ has kids only 14 months apart, and they got pregnant with Cassius just after we started trying for Jacob, even though Esme was only 5 months old. I was happy for them but felt sooooo jealous and like it was unfair that they were having another baby before us.


I've been trying to spend as much time outside as possible atm. I'm like the vampire in our house, I'm soo pale compared to DH, and even though I've been covering B in suncream, hes gone so dark in the sun too. Its really depressing lol


----------



## xLisax

I'm glad I'm not the only one with the crazy feelings Emily ;)

I'm rather pale too..OH tans stupidly easily and the same as Brady, Max has tanned even with me smothering him in factor 50 like a mad woman :haha: Annoying isnt it :(

Off to do the food shopping in a mo..god I hate it!! :dohh:

xx


----------



## Smile181c

xLisax said:


> :haha: I used to be a receptionist and had the same problem!
> 
> How exciting that you are NTNP...so there could be a :bfp: for you anytime soon!! :happydance: I can't wait to get to August!
> 
> I've just found out my friend is pregnant again...:( I'm happy for her, but her little boy is only 4 months and I kinda feel like its my turn before her again....does that sound crazy? :rofl:
> 
> xxx

It sucks doesn't it? Luckily my manager is in meetings quite a lot at the moment so more time on here for me!

FX'd there's a BFP for me this month  I didn't realise that I've been fertile for the past few days (OV today supposedly) and me and OH have BDed like 4 times! Haha :dohh: Would it be wrong of me to seduce him tonight? :ninja:

Oh congrats for your friend hun...you don't sound crazy at all though! I totally understand where you are coming from xxx​


----------



## dragonhawk

Oh dear.... All this talk of holidays has got me quite jealous. DH and I are off work next week, but planning a holiday in the UK. Just hoping that the weather holds.

OK, as people can probably tell, after a couple of weeks of staying completely clear of me, DH did a little more than kiss me good morning today. His choice, well he didn't have too much choice but he didn't have to continue. ;) So I guess technically we're now NTNP. Hoping to hold out until August/September particularly as our wedding anniversary is in September and so is my birthday, so bear with me ladies, I've become something of an interloper. :)

Well, at the rate we're going, I suppose we need to ensure that we go to Alton Towers this year (theme park junkies, with Madam Tussauds annual passes) because next year I may not be able to go on 'those' rides. He he he..... :D


----------



## Damita

Ha ha good luck with the NTNP :)

Still trying to plan a holiday here at the moment, I know I am visiting my father in about a week :happydance: in Scotty-land, then me and the DH are going to Norwich for a week in August to visit my brother and his girlfriend (currently at uni in Norwich) and in September he has another week off and looks like we are going to Greece :) So excited plus with the kitchen being fitted in 3 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## dragonhawk

Arh.... The fitted kitchen.... Bet that's almost as exciting as the rest of it. :)


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Morning Girls :flower:

Oooo Damita you have lots to keep you busy! :D And Dragonhawk :happydance: on the NTNP front!!! 

My tickers in weeks! :yipee: :dance: :yipee: I am so excited this morning! 

And Smile..you best of seduced OH last night missy!!! ;)

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha no I didn't unfortunately :( I didn't finish my dance classes until late... Buttt I have an app another app on my Iphone that says I'm due to ovulate today!! :dohh: So I'm gonna do it tonight instead :) xxx​


----------



## xLisax

Morning :flow:

Smile..I hope last night was more successful! ;) I want to see a :bfp: for you! :D

Max is sat doing a big floor puzzle and looking particularly cutie-pie in his little PJs :cloud9: We've already done our housework so think today will be spent in the garden :) 

How is everyone?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha no it wasn't! Stupid OH's friends! I was like "Uh LEAVE!!" lol By the time they left I was like almost asleep lol So I hope the BDing we have been doing has done some good...:spermy: can stay in a girls body for up to like 6 days though right?

Meh I don't feel like I have a good chance...time will tell! haha 

That sounds really sweet :) Day in the garden sounds nice! I'm stuck at work all day! xxx​


----------



## xLisax

PMA! :D And yeah I'm sure its something like that! So FX'd for you! :)

Pants for work :( When do you finish today? Will you be watching England play? Hopefully better than Friday! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Lol PMA can be my mantra or something over the next two weeks  I'll chant it to myself if I'm feeling depressed 

I finish at like 4:30 so by the time I get to the pub the match would have been well over!! xxx


----------



## xLisax

:( Oh poop, you probably wont miss much to be honest :haha: Can't believe we're halfway to the weekend already! This year seems to be flying by! :D

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Lol I hope not! Chances are we'll lose or draw again so that'll be us finished for this world cup! Oops...this might be where the PMA should come in? (I almost typed PMS then )

And omg I know! It's like almost July! Xmas will be here before we know it!  Scary isn't it? xxx​


----------



## xLisax

Too scary! I almost have a 2 year old :wacko: 

I think we'll be out (there goes me PMA :rofl: ) We were just so shocking to watch on Friday! :(

Just setting up Maxs Paddling Pool to head out there after lunch :D Hope you're having a good morning :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Ah wow! I wish I still had a paddling pool  

My morning has been ok...nothing special! Went out for a nice walk at lunch with my manager (slash friend) as it was really hot! :D

The office is like deadly silent now all the men have buggered off to go watch the football! haha I have the BBC news page open to see the live commentary xxx​


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I have a paddling pool for my dog. I have 2 dogs but only one likes water. I will have to get DH to fill it up for him soon.


----------



## xLisax

Well we won :D Woooooo go us! :happydance:

Today has been sooooo hot, I hope this lasts! :) 

Me & OH just had one of those spur of the moment sexy times ;) rofl: now I'm on BNB as hes conked out!!) I just cant wait to know the :sex: is maybe making us a baby! :haha: 

I NEED my bump now :( xxx


----------



## xLisax

Woooooooo little bit of good news :) My ticker is now at 3 weeks :dance:

I want to be ovualting on holiday so I'm all relaxed...to ensure that I am (assuming I go back to normal as last time, FX'd) Im going to take my next packet of pill right after and miss the 7 day break this once :) So one week closer!

Sorry, just needed to share with you all :blush: :hugs:

x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha us women can be so sneaky sometimes! I love it :) 

I want to be out in the sunshine today and not stuck in the office...should I pull a sicky this afternoon?? I do have a really bad headache but would it be enough to skive work????  

I love the fact you came straight on BnB after your sexy time...I would do the exact same thing  congrats on your ticker :)

FX'd that your cycle goes back to normal...I was quite lucky when I came off the pill, everything just went back to how it was :) xxx​


----------



## xLisax

Thats really what I'm hoping for! Thats what happened when I stopped the pill before conceiving Max so..:shrug: FX'd! PMA and all that jazz ;) 

:rofl: Yeah I am quite addicted to BNB at times, Alex literally zonked out after like 5 mins of the after sex cuddle and talk time haha:) So I thought, hey..why not? Haha!

I think a headache is to be taken seriously...and if I remember rightly, sitting in the sun is the number 1 headache cure ;) 

Nearly the weekend :yipee: Any plans?

xx


----------



## Smile181c

PMA - Exactly :)

Why not indeed? My OH doesn't actually know I use this lol not that he'd care if I did but I have a feeling if I told him he'd be on it more than me! (especially reading my journal and I don't want him to do that in case I want to have a rant!) I'm not allowed to talk about babies all the time but it's perfectly acceptable for him to!  

You know what, I thought sun was the cure as well! We should be Drs :) No plans for the weekend other than MOVING HOUSE :happydance: I'm so excited!! 

We're moving in with OH's parents for a couple of weeks until our new place is ready lol xxx​


----------



## xLisax

Wow, a busy one for you then! :D Ooo moving house thats so exciting! And you'll be all settled in ready for a :bfp: ;) 

My OH is the same with baby talk, he likes me coming on here because I can get all my broodiness out :haha: He loves talking about it..but not 24/7 like me :blush: 

And we should be Drs...in fact if you need a Docs note for this afternoon, give me a shout and I'll whip you up an email..I'm that confident in my skillllls :winkwink: :rofl:

Wouldn't it be good if some of us August girlies caught the eggy at the same time :) I wonder if we'll be bump buddies :happydance: wahoooooo 

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha don't get my hopes up missy!! 

You'd think that this gets all my broodiness out but it doesn't! OH has to put up with watching repeats of 16 & pregnant and One Born Every Minute etc lol everytime a baby comes on the tv he just looks at me waiting for me to comment 

Although he started the 'baby names' talk in the car last week?! Silly boy

I might take you up on the doctors note  my manager would never know :ninja:

That would be great if we did :) Although if I got my BFP this month (I'm probably jinxing it now) wouldn't I be a June girly? We could still be bump buddies lol xxx​


----------



## xLisax

:D Yes you would indeed :happydance: I'd just be dragging behind with a little-er (made up wordage ;) ) bump :D

I love it when OHs talk babies...makes you even more broody ay :) Do you have any names you like?

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Lol little-er can be a word if you want it to be...you're a doctor!

Yeah I love the name scarlett for a girl but OH isn't too convinced and he loves the name Tyler for a boy but I'm not totally convinced lol xxx


----------



## xLisax

:smug: Yes, forgot my Dr status there for a moment :haha:

I lurve Scarlett, such a girly girl name :)

We're OTT organised :rofl: Toby Luke for a boy & Evie Mei (pronounced May) for a girly :cloud9: We were the same with Max, had boy & girl names picked out as soon as we found out we were expecting :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

They are really cute names! :) 

Max & Toby....Max & Evie :cloud9:

I do really love the name Scarlett but OH doesn't like it :(...Scarlett Robson...I think it has a ring to it! (OH's surname not mine) I used to love the name Lily-Mae but then my mum got pregnant with my little sister and named her that lol so my idea flew out the window!! xxx​


----------



## MMAmummy

I have a six month old boy. Coming off the depo provera injection mid-july and would love to be pregnant by the end of August. People think I'm crazy for wanting another so soon but I want them to enjoy being kids together. Would love it if the next one was a girl but wouldn't be disappointed with another boy.


----------



## xLisax

Ah glad you like them..and did the same thing as me..make sure they go with Max :thumbup:

Scarlett is gorge, OH may come around, when you're preg just keep dropping it in there! :winkwink:

Its annoying when names you like are taken by someone close! Lol, but obviously they dont know they're doing it hey! 

We're just off to the park, but will be back later :D

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Welcome :) 

Me and my brother are 18 months apart and I like it :) We're really close and we always go out to bars n stuff together! So I don't think you're crazy :hugs:

xxx​


----------



## Smile181c

xLisax said:


> Ah glad you like them..and did the same thing as me..make sure they go with Max :thumbup:
> 
> Scarlett is gorge, OH may come around, when you're preg just keep dropping it in there! :winkwink:
> 
> Its annoying when names you like are taken by someone close! Lol, but obviously they dont know they're doing it hey!
> 
> We're just off to the park, but will be back later :D
> 
> xx

Yeah they have to go together!!  

I'm glad you think it's a nice name as well :) I'm gonna have to drill it into Oh until he caves lol if I can surrender and accept Tyler he can accept Scarlett 

All this and I'm not even pregnant yet! :dohh:

Have fun at the park Dr Lisa :) xxx​


----------



## MMAmummy

I think 18 months would be great. If the next one is a girl that would be us done. If its a boy we would probably try one more time for a girl x


----------



## Smile181c

My OH's mum had two girls before she had him and then another girl after that! And all the women in my family (but one) have all had girls first so I think that's what I might be destined to have!

FX'd you get what you hope for :) xxx​


----------



## xLisax

MMamummy..Welcome :wave: I'll add you to the front! I was set on a girl when we first started WTT, now Id quite like another boy..so as long as I birth a baby Im not too fussed :rofl: 

Smile, was gunna ask you, whens testing day for you this cycle?

xx


----------



## Smile181c

I don't know which I'd like first tbh...One day I lean toward a boy but then other days I really want a girl! Haha

My AF is due on th 6th I think so I'm gonna wait to see if it shows up before testing :) Xxx


----------



## xLisax

Yeah sounds like a plan! Oooo not long then! So you in your TWW now?

I really need to learn more about cycles in the next 3 weeks :dohh:

xx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I wish now I had given myself more time to understand my cycles before TTC. Oh well next time.


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I'm 3DPO now (or 2, depending on which app I use on my phone!) 

So only about 10-12 days until I can test :)

To be honest girls there's only loads to learn if you're charting or whatever and I can't be bothered with all that jazz! xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Smile181c said:


> Yeah I'm 3DPO now (or 2, depending on which app I use on my phone!)
> 
> So only about 10-12 days until I can test :)
> 
> To be honest girls there's only loads to learn if you're charting or whatever and I can't be bothered with all that jazz! xxx

No nor can I. I hope I have 28 day cycles then I won't have a period on holiday:happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

I usually have 28 day cycles, I'm pretty regular...I've had a couple of 29/30 day cycles this year but I think that was due to me worrying about whether I was pg or not.

As soon as I stopped panicking so much about it they seemed to go back to normal.

Hopefully my LP is 14 days so everything is easier to keep track of! xxx


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Hey Kirsty, yeah no period on holiday sounds fab :thumbup:

Smile, I cant be assed with charting..if we take AGES to get anywhere then I'll consider it, but I think just lots of :sex: is my prefered method :smug: And Im a Dr..I know my stuff :winkwink:

xxx

Oh, would anyone be staying on Team yellow when preg? We would be :D Were last time and loved it :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

No I don't have the patience to be team yellow. In fact I know my DH won't either.


----------



## xLisax

I didnt think I would either, but it was just fab...OH secretly wanted a boy and when I said 'Baby, we've got a Max' ... :cloud9: Hmm, I'll never forget that face :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

DH friend said not knowing helped her with labour.


----------



## Celesse

We will be finding out. OH really really wants a boy and the 20 weeks between the scan and the birth give him chance to get over it if its a girl. Plus its nice to be able to use "he" or "she".


----------



## SazzleR

We've agreed not going to find out. I always wanted to as I really want a girl so the 20 weeks would help me accept a boy! (sounds awful I know but just being honest!) However my SIL didn't find out when she had her baby 16 weeks ago and it was so much more exciting:happydance: waiting to find out what they'd had (a girl!). And, like Kirsty's DH friend, my friend who had an awful labour first time round said there's no way she'd have got through the 42 hour labour :wacko:if she knew the sex!

7 weeks today we'll be TTC! Yay!:happydance: xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Sazzle I understand as DH and me both really want a girl. 

I was watching an episode of Home improvements (american comedy sitcom). The mother had 3 sons and found out her sister was expecting a girl. Well the eldest 2 sons saw ther Dad with a pink blanket with thir old baby things and the Dad said that their mom(as they say their) had hoped son 3 was a girl. They started winding up thier younger brother saying "mom wanted you to be a girl thts why she takes you shopping" and such. So the mom had to expain it to her youngest son. she said "do you rember you wanted a puppy but we got you a turtle. Well you still loved that turtle and you would not of changed it for the world would you" and the boy said "no" and the mum replied " and i wouldn't change you for the world". 

I just think that explains it perfectly. Not that I think anyone would not understand I just think its a sweet little story.


----------



## xLisax

Ah Kirsty that is cute :) 

I really loved the surprise, and it is true..I just SO wanted to push my baby out so I could see whether we had a boy or girl :cloud9: & all of the family made bets etc :cloud9: Aww I just cannot wait to do it all again!

xx


----------



## Smile181c

I didn't think of it like that!

I've always thought that I'd want to find out the sex but the thought of not knowing probably would be an incentive to get the baby out I suppose! lol

Hmmm that's got me thinking  Xxx


----------



## BradysMum

We'll find out. I think I could not but DH really wants to know. We found out with both boys too. We'd love a girl next but I would be so happy with another boy too


----------



## xLisax

I'm the same Emily, if I could pick the sex I think I'd pick a girl..just to have one of each...but I'd be thrilled with another little boy :) And if we wanted 3 I think I'd chose a boy next actually to hopefully have the 3rd as a little girl! :D So I really dont mind :D

I hope we all get to be bump buddies :yipee: That would be great!

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Imagine what our signatures would look like though! : Bump buddies with:............. and list like 25 people 

I'm not sure what I'd like first - probably a boy but I'd subconsciously be hoping for girl  xxx


----------



## xLisax

Haha, we'd all be told off for breaking the signature rules and having massive lists of buddies  

Its the weekend AGAIN (is it just me or does it zoom round each week? :wacko:), what are our plans ladies?

xxx


----------



## Shrimpy

Hi guys, sorry I abandonned ship but I was so busy with end of term, hubby's 30th birthday party organisation etc ... Anyhoo wanted to tell you that I got my BFP!!! I'm so excited but sooooo scared too. I'm not due AF until Monday so I'm keeping everything crossed that she doesn't show and that this little Fredlet burrows it's way in and makes itself nice and comfy for the next 9 months!

Lots of stick babydust to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xLisax

Woooooooooooo our 1st :bfp: :yipee: (Does anyone mind if I add that to our title? Like a tally of how many we've got so far?) Congratulations Shrimpy!!!! Lots of sticky baby dust for you! :dust: :dust: :dust: So exciting, bet you are over the moon :cloud9: I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months (& hope to be joining you very soon! :winkwink:)

xx


----------



## Damita

Wow congrats!!!! I'm back just got my internet back after 4 days, faulty router :(


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I don't mind Lisa. Its wonderful news and should be noted.


----------



## Smile181c

Definately add it to the front Lisa :D

Congratulations!! Hopefully this is a sign of what's to come for the rest of us! xxx


----------



## xLisax

Eeep, I'm very excited tonight!! :D I shall add Shrimpys :bfp: to the front! :yipee:

Night 1 down, we've transferred Max to his big boy bed tonight :D Hes flat out and didnt attempt to climb out at all!! Hes in there looking very grown up :cloud9: And I'm happy as I wanted him in a bed before new baby arrived! So thats another thing ticked off the list :dance:

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

That is so sweet :)

Hope everything stays that great during the night for you! xxx


----------



## xLisax

Thank you :D Hes still in there zonked...not heard a peep! :yipee: I really hope he stays like this all night too...FX'd!!

Shall report back in the morning :haha: Now Im gunna get some sleep...just incase he doesnt!! 

xxxx


----------



## xLisax

Oooo and Welcome back Damita! Are the exams all over now?


xxxxxxx


----------



## xLisax

:yipee: Brilliant night..he only stirred a couple of times but went straight back to sleep without getting out :cloud9: 

We are now just getting ready for family to come around and watch the footy! :)

Hope everyone is having a lovely day!

:flower:

xx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Glad the bed transfer went well:thumbup: I've got the paddling pool out for my dog today but I'm not sure if he is interested but at least he has the option.


----------



## Smile181c

Glad it went ok for you Lisa :) 

xxx


----------



## Damita

Glad it went well for you Lisa :)


----------



## Damita

xLisax said:


> Oooo and Welcome back Damita! Are the exams all over now?
> 
> 
> xxxxxxx

Yush all over and done with, just have to wait till the 30th July for the results :wacko:


----------



## Celesse

There was a tiny lickle baby at LO's move and grove lesson today. I can't believe how quick she is growing. I am really starting to miss the lickle stage and really looking forward to having Abigail running around whilst I'm feeding her little brother or sister.


----------



## xLisax

:flower: Morning!

Thank you everyone, still going really well :) In fact he is in love with his new bed :thumbup: 

Ahh Celesse, thats what Im looking forward too, Max having a bit more independence, I cant wait for him to be able to feel the babys kicks etc and see how he is with his new brother/sister! :cloud9:

Its bloody raining here today :( So its a baking day for us, we're making flapjack & millionaire shortbread :munch: Max is more interested in eating what we've made half the time though! :haha:

Does anyone else feel that now we're getting close to TTC dates the time is just stopping?! :dohh: This last few weeks seems to be taking forever!!! 

Hope everyone is ok :)

xxx


----------



## Celesse

I'm still waiting for the return of :witch: If she isn't here by August I guess I'll be staying in WTT whilst NTNP....or I could come across to TTC and just make sure we DTD every other day to keep a supply of live spermys there waiting for whenever I get my first egg after Abigail.


----------



## Smile181c

Omg it was raining here yesterday as well! 

I couldn't believe it after all the lovely weather we've been having! 

Save some flapjacks for me?! Haha make some low fat ones though if there is such a thing 

xxx


----------



## xLisax

Oh Smile, the flapjacks me and Max make are special flapjacks...they make you lose weight as you eat them! :winkwink: If only ay!! I dont actually eat any of them, Max & Alex deal with that part...I'm on a strict diet until Ibiza!! :cry:

And I cannot believe the poopy weather, its rubbish, trying to keep Max amused stuck indoors isnt easy! :dohh:

Celesse, that sounds like a good idea! :thumbup:

Ooo I just wanna get trying now! Any pregnancy symptoms or anything Smile?

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I could do with some of those then! Haha I'm torturing myself at the moment to lose a few pounds before i get my new cheerleading outfit! Haha although if I'm pg then I guess it doesn't really matter! 

Not many symptoms to be honest...apart from that weird (hopefully IB) bleed lol I suppose I've been quite tired recently (I fell asleep in the car twice the other afternoon! and I've had some nausea in the morning or if I haven't eaten for a while

But in my case a while is about an hour n a half lol its crazy

I had some weird pinching in my left side yesterday but the day before that it was in my right side so that's strange too! 

Any thoughts? xxx


----------



## xLisax

Hmm not sure about the pinching feeling! But the others all sound good n positive! :thumbup: Max was a happy surprise so I wasnt watching out for symptoms, but I remember afterwards thinking Ahh thats why! I was absolutley exhausted to the point I found it hard to get through the day without a nap, and was also worried as I was just too tired for :sex: I thought something was terribly wrong :dohh:

OOoo so exciting for you, let us know when its test day!! :D

xxxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

I wouldn't say I'm exhausted but I definately don't feel like I've been getting enough sleep even if I sleep for like 8/9 hours straight...

I got back from my lunch break yesterday and I just couldn't even be bothered to lift my arm up to write lol was quite funny

I know that the pinching feeling is a pg symptom I'm just confused as to why it switched sides! Haha felt like I had a stitch from running or something 

AF is due on the 6th so I should really test then or on the 7th if it hasn't turned up but someone told me if I'd had IB then I could test at like 9/10 DPO? Which would be tomorrow or thursday...I don't know what to do! xxx


----------



## xLisax

Hmm, I would wait it out until af is due/late then test, just cause then you dont have to torture yourself with bfns if it wont quite show yet iykwim...thats what Im going to do anywho (she says :rofl:) But we all know how difficult it is not to POAS..the amount of times Ive done it 'just incase' with no slight possibilty of being preg :dohh: 

So, Id test on the 6th or 7th hun, if you can hold on that long!!! :D Its all sounding good though :yipee:

xxx

xx


----------



## Celesse

I had implantation bleeding on the saturday or sunday and got bfp with an IC on the wednesday, but was bfn on the tuesday.


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I'm gonna try my best to wait it out but I just wanna know! It's frustrating as well cause I have to be fitted for my cheer uniform and give the money for it to my dance teacher by the end of the first week in July but that'll be when AF's due and if I end up paying for it and then find out im up the duff I'd have lost £80!! Grrr lol

How many DPO were you Celesse when you had IB and then your BFP? xxx


----------



## Celesse

I was only tracking fertile cm. But from the my 12 week scan dates I would have been 13dpo when I got my bfp, so 9/10 dpo when I had the implantation bleed.


----------



## Smile181c

Oh cool :) thanks for that...I would have only been 3 DPO when I had my bleed but Google said that IB can occur from 3DPO onwards so FX'd...

That's why I thought about maybe testing tomorrow or thursday because someone said a test could detect the hcg a couple of days after implantation? Idk lol xxx


----------



## xLisax

Do what you feels best hun, cant hurt to test tommorow and then again if af doesnt show! :D

xx


----------



## Smile181c

I guess! I'll see how I feel :)

The sun is coming out here! Yay! xxx


----------



## xLisax

Its still raining here...boooo, :(

We are just having lunch :) Todays going slow :dohh:

We're off to feed the duckies this afternoon if it holds off raining :D

Hows everyones day?

xxx


----------



## Celesse

We have OH at home today suffering from manflu. My plans for the day is to sort out a lot of laundry and entertain baby in between.


----------



## Smile181c

Oh bad luck! 

I used to love feeding the ducks! I was petrified if they came too close but I loved to look at them! :haha:

My day is ok so far - definately going slow though...Gonna have some lunch in a min then going for a walk to burn off all the calories! 

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Ugh manflu is the worst - they are always convinced that they are dying!


----------



## xLisax

:haha: Don't get me started on man flu! Alex is awful for it! And I'm bringing up another little man to continue on the man flu fussing :rofl: 

Hope hubby feels better soon Celesse!

:hugs:

xx


----------



## BradysMum

Brady has had manflu this past week :p He has actually been quite sick, poor little guy. Thats why I've been MIA, who has had a BFP?!?


----------



## CharmedKirsty

BradysMum said:


> Brady has had manflu this past week :p He has actually been quite sick, poor little guy. Thats why I've been MIA, who has had a BFP?!?

Shrimpy


----------



## Smile181c

With any luck I'll be next!:haha: xxx


----------



## xLisax

:happydance: Yay, we're so close we're getting :bfp: already!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## xLisax

And Smile, it WILL be you next, PMA ;) x


----------



## xLisax

Morning Ladies :flower:

Ive just had a glimpse of my ticker and now Im very excited! :dance:

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Ooo 2 weeks is nothing!! And yeah yeah PMA lol I seriously don't think I am though...I've had like hardly any symptoms :p xxx


----------



## xLisax

Did you decide to test today? :)

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

I haven't decided yet, what do you think? Xxx


----------



## xLisax

If you can afford to do one now and then another in a few days if its bfn today then hell yeah  Exciting if you do :D

xx


----------



## Celesse

:test:


----------



## Smile181c

Lol I may buy a test today and then test tomorrow then - cause my idiot of an OH has taken the car keys (that I need) to work with him today so I have no form of transport to get from work to get one lol xxx


----------



## xLisax

:dohh: Oh dear! Ok hun, I shall be stalking you for the result tommorow!! :D 

Ive just spilt two boxes of cereal over the kitchen...I dont even know how it happened :rofl: But Ive managed to save at least a little bit of it! :dohh: This morning better not be a sign of how the rest of my days going to pan out!! 

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha two boxes?! I could understand one, but two? lol you're almost as clumsy as I am :)

I'm scared to test lol I don't want to see a BFN...!!! xxx


----------



## xLisax

Haha I keep them one stacked on top of the other, went to grab one...it all went horribly wrong :rofl:

Dont be scared :hugs: Even if its a bfn tommorow, every womans different!! Some people dont get bfps till Af is late! :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I guess you're right...My PMA is going right out the window lately! 

I should really invest in some IC's shouldn't I?

Silly billy stacking the cereal on top of each other  Xxx


----------



## Celesse

Yup, get a handful of IC's. Even if you get BFP first time you can play watch the line go darker.


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I'd just be playing around with them  xxx


----------



## xLisax

Morning! :flow:

We're in July ladies...NEXT MONTH IS OUR MONTH! :happydance: :happydance: (I know lots of us are now starting just before or are NTNP now, but August is still our official month! :winkwink:)

We are soooo close! :thumbup:

Smile, ICs sound good, are you still testing today? :dance:

xx


----------



## silverbell

Great minds think alike - I was just about to come on here and say next month is our month! :flower:

It's still August for me, so this month will be my last cycle not trying.

Can't wait! Hope July goes fast for you all x


----------



## Smile181c

xLisax said:


> Morning! :flow:
> 
> We're in July ladies...NEXT MONTH IS OUR MONTH! :happydance: :happydance: (I know lots of us are now starting just before or are NTNP now, but August is still our official month! :winkwink:)
> 
> We are soooo close! :thumbup:
> 
> Smile, ICs sound good, are you still testing today? :dance:
> 
> xx

I've missed FMU :/ so I guess I'm gonna have to test tomorrow! Or just test later & see what happens! :haha: I'll be a poas addict soon! 

Yay for July! This year is going so quickly!! Xxx


----------



## xLisax

Silverbell, :winkwink: Great minds indeed :D

Smile, :dohh: TMI alert ~ When I was doing my pregnancy test for Max I was so nervous (Id been drinking gallons of water to try and pee cause I really didnt need to go!), got on the toilet, was all ready to go.. did my business and forgot to pee on the stick! :dohh: It took me another hour of water glugging to be ready again!! :D :rofl: What a plank!!! Will look forward to tommorow then!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## freckles09

Hey all, hope you're all well!

Me and my husband have decided we're probably going to start trying next month woo! It was originally end of the year but we've agreed to start trying after one more pill packet, which will be early August :thumbup:

Am currently taking folic acid. Am low in iron, is it ok to take that too? 

Just got to save hard now!


----------



## NurseyJen

Hey Girls!

Im new on here so just getting used to it all!!

Me and my Hubby r planning on TTC starting th beginning of August, I am sooo excited n lookin at this website is makin me even more so lol!!

Hope u r all well , n excited :) xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Welcome freckles09 and nurseyJen:flower:

I'm still waiting until August. time going to fly by now


----------



## xLisax

Hello Freckles & Nursey :wave: :flower:

I will add you both to our little list :D 1 month to go...thats nothing! Eeep!

xxx


----------



## Damita

Wow look at your ticker Lisa! That is just amazing.. sorry haven't been around am currently in Scotland :)


----------



## xLisax

Hehe, I know Damita! :D I'm getting to the point where it feels like Christmas is coming! :haha:

Ooo hope you are having a lovely time, are you visiting family?

:hugs:

xx


----------



## Smile181c

xLisax said:


> Silverbell, :winkwink: Great minds indeed :D
> 
> Smile, :dohh: TMI alert ~ When I was doing my pregnancy test for Max I was so nervous (Id been drinking gallons of water to try and pee cause I really didnt need to go!), got on the toilet, was all ready to go.. did my business and forgot to pee on the stick! :dohh: It took me another hour of water glugging to be ready again!! :D :rofl: What a plank!!! Will look forward to tommorow then!! :happydance:
> 
> xx


Haha this made me laugh so much  You're hilarious :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## xLisax

I couldnt help but laugh at myself..but when I actually did manage to POAS and saw the two pink lines, the laughing quickly turned into me going completely white..utter shock! :haha:

Its fridaaay ladies, any weekend plans?

:flower:

x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha your OH should have taken a pic 

I'm in a bit of a pickle over weekend plans actually...I'm meant to be going clubbing tomorrow with some friends for their birthday and OH's birthday - thing is, everyone is planning to get really really drunk and I don't know if I'm pg or not...how do I get out of drinking, just in case!! I've done pretty well so far xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Smile,
Just say that you're on antibiotics. :) No one can argue with that one. Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Smile181c

Haha but I think OH would put his foot in it and tell people I'm not lol  I might just drive...Hmmmm!! 

What are your plans? xxx


----------



## BradysMum

Hi ladies, how are you all today? We have nothing really planned for tomoz but we are going to a 1st birthday party on Sunday so that will be nice. Its one of my friends sons, but there will be loads of kids there to ware Brady out lol


----------



## dragonhawk

Our plans... Working on no. 1 ;) And painting the window frames and sofits out the front of the house. (Live in a 3 storey town house, so have had to hire a cherry picker for safety!!!)

DH going up, not me.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

My weekend plans zilch.Would you read me wwt journal? I need your opinion ladies.


----------



## dragonhawk

Kirsty, have read and commented. x


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Ok I now have plans I'm going to go to a fete /festival type thing tomorrow.


----------



## xLisax

Smile181c said:


> Haha your OH should have taken a pic

His face was the same...like this :shock: We were both gobsmacked! In a good way :cloud9:

Sounds like we all have nice busy weekends! :D I cant believe its another one already!! :happydance:

I'm going to put Max to bed at 7pm and get my bottom on the rowing machine...Im determined to tone up for Ibiza now! :)

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Ooo I like rowing machines :) Don't ask me why lol

I don't even know what Matt's face is going to be like if it turns out that I am pg...I'm having serious doubts that I am now though - no idea why?! :dohh:

I think I'm gonna have to buy a test tomorrow I can't wait much longer! xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Smile, Boots have the CB digital tests on offer at the moment. (Noticed when I was in there yesterday.)

Well I have booked the tickets and we're off to see Eclipse tonight!!!! Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## maybabydoll

Hello ladies, what a beautiful, sunny day here today!
@xLisax - Have fun with the rowing!
@Smile181c - Good thinking about driving, no one is going to offer you a drink then!
@dragonhawk - Have fun tonight!

We're counting down the last few days now till the big move, so much packing still to do!! :) To be honest, I really hate moving, but I know it will be really good in the long term, just got to get through the short term disruption. Then the sooner everything is done, the sooner we can start trying for bubs! x x


----------



## dragonhawk

OK then Smile.... So, have you tested yet????? :D


----------



## xLisax

Ooo yeah Smile, have we tested? :winkwink:

Maybaby..exciting stuff, lots to keep you busy, your wait for bubs should fly by! :thumbup: :happydance:

Dragonhawk..SO SO SO jealous! Going to see it next week! You'll have to report back how amazing it was and how scrummy Edward Cullen looks :haha:

Just put Max to bed..went on a walk with my boys today..has knackered me! :sleep: I weighed this morning and Ive lost 3 pounds in 4 days :happydance: I wanna lose another 5-7 pounds! So should be a realistic goal! 5 weeks to go! :yipee:

Hope we are all having lovely evenings :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry girls not tested yet :( 

I keep meaning to buy a test and then forgetting :dohh: hopefully that means I have baby brain already lol xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Lisa, if you liked the first two films, which by the sounds of it, you do. You'll love Eclipse!!!! I haven't read the books yet, but planning to do so. Just need to buy or borrow them!

All I will say is Phhooooooarrrr!!!! Edward Cullens, closely followed by Carlisle Cullens. Will have to break out the dvds this afternoon and watch them again.

Well, DH admitted to me last night that he wants to have a decent holiday before a baby arrives on the scene, so in all honesty that means after next year. But I'm not giving up hope though girls. Last night on Facebook a really good friend of ours posted their new born photos and it was all I could do wrestle the computer away from him!!! (He was transfixed!!!) So I guess he's seriously coming round to the idea. So my plan of not mentioning it to him for a couple of weeks is working! Woohoo!!!


----------



## xLisax

dragonhawk..you have made me even more excited now! :happydance: Cant wait to go see it! :D

Just done my rowing machine session for today :) Max sat next to me the whole time on his dinosaur rocker...was very cute :cloud9: I WILL be toned for Ibiza!!! 

Hows everyones Sunday going? We're just lounging around the house because the weather is so completely miserable! :( Gunna cook a roast in a mo though :munch: Yummy...although Im having grilled chicken breast with a tomato and sweetcorn sauce, jacket spud with no butter :haha: Not half as nice!!!

xx

xx


----------



## dragonhawk

Weather here is glorious!!! Hubbie outside finishing the work on the house and I've done all of the laundry and ironing. We have tomorrow off work too, so we're going to have another day off, maybe going test drives (both of us want new cars, but my old rust bucket isn't going to last too long) and watching movies. Or.... We'll be going into London and going on the London Eye etc. :)


----------



## cutiecat

:hi: Hello everyone,

I'm about to start ttc in August too!! I'm so excited. We are getting married in 6 weeks and were going to start right away. 

Although, I must confess that we were kind of naughty and had an attempt this month :blush: I haven't read the whole of this thread yet but I think I may not be the only one :haha: 

Hope this last month goes quickly for you all :winkwink:


----------



## xLisax

Morning Girls :kiss:

Dragonhawk..hope you enjoy your day..sounds as if you're going to have a lovely time! :thumbup:

Cutiecat how exciting that youve tried this month! When will you know if you have a passenger? :haha: :cloud9:
Welcome to our group :flower: I'll add you to our list :)

I am now so itching to get going... cannot wait to get my ticker in days! :happydance: Days..Omg :shock: thats nothing is it!!! :yipee:

How are we all this morning?

:hugs:

xx


----------



## Smile181c

I'm very very doubtful this morning :( No PMA whatsoever!

Idk it might have been my eyes playing tricks with me but when I went to the loo this morning I could have sworn I saw some pink in CM...I'm due tomorrow so I'm hoping that this isn't a sign that the witch is waiting around the corner!!

xxx


----------



## xLisax

:hugs: Smile, PMA back please :winkwink: You're not out until AF shows..Ive got all my fingers and toes crossed that she stays away tommorow!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Thankyou :)

I'll see what I can do about the PMA!

How are you anyhow? xxx


----------



## cutiecat

Hi Lisa, thanks for adding me to the list.

I have about 1 week before af is due, but my last cycle was totally messed up because I had an ovarian cyst :growlmad: 

We only had the one proper 'attempt' this month, but it was around the time I would normally O and I think I felt a few twinges earlier that day, so you never know. I am just going to wait and see for now, although I have lots of cheapie tests waiting to be used in my drawer so I may be tempted to test in a few days.

Wow, not long for you to wait now! how exciting!!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all, not showed my face on this thread in a while! What with assignments and the nice weather, lol...
How is everyone? Not long for us now girlies!!! Getting v exciting!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Good Caroline. I'm now NTNP. Unless DH changes his mind and starts withdrawing again.


----------



## Caroline:-)

Yay Kirsy, how exciting!!! Lots of babydust for you :dust:


----------



## xLisax

:flower: Morning All!

Smile, We're all good here thank you, getting even more excited now! :yipee: Hows the PMA..and more importantly..has AF stayed away...I'll be checking in on you all day now :haha:

Cutiecat, no problem :hugs: hardly any time to wait now!! As its getting closer I seem to get more and more impatient! :dohh: And it only takes the once, so FX'd this is your cycle! :happydance:

How exciting that we've got a few possible :bfp: in the pipeline!!!

Caroline :wave: Nice to see you back! Our tickers are looking fab hey?! :D

How is everyone? Busy Tuesdays ahead?

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

I've wrote in my journal about what's happening...PMA is out the window lol take a look at my journal and let me know what you think :) xxx


----------



## xLisax

Popping over there now sweet :hugs:

x


----------



## dragonhawk

Smile, you've got me curious, I'll check it out now.... :)


----------



## xLisax

Smile, I hope everythings ok! :hugs: Update us on the witch situation when you can! :D

Max was up at 5am this morning again...hes making a habit of this now and its killing me, especially on a Sunday :haha: So this is me today :coffee: Noooo motivation whatsoever! :(

xx


----------



## Inge

Hiya! Im coming off my pill today. Ive just been on my 7 day break and am not starting a new pack. We'r hoping it happens fast but who knows? I was on the pill for 2 months and before that on depo for 11 months (came off 6 months before pill, periods 35 day cycles)


----------



## xLisax

Wow! Exciting stuff Inge! Hope it happens really quickly for you now! I'm coming off the pill in a week so FX'd we get speedy :bfp: ! 

:happydance:

x


----------



## Smile181c

I'm out for this cycle! The witch got me in the end lol never mind better luck this month eh?! 

Lisa!! Your ticker only says one week! That's 7 days! Woo!! xxx


----------



## xLisax

:hugs: hun, stooopid witch! :( PMA for this cycle though!!! :D :D

I know! 1 week.........Eeeek, Im stupidly excited but nervous at the same time! :dohh:

xx


----------



## Damita

Wow one week!! I am so excited for you guys :)


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah although I doubt anything will happen this cycle either because we're staying at OH's parents so that = no privacy! Haha 

Don't be nervous! It'll be fun :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## xLisax

Thanks Damita! :D How are things with you? :hugs:

Smile, I know, lord knows why Im nervous :wacko: :rofl: I need to stop being silly and just be excited! 
Bummer about no privacy..Im sure you'll manage to squeeze some baby making in somewhere! :winkwink:

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha with my :ninja: skills I'm sure we'll have a good go 

Don't let the nerves set in until you've got a BFP - until then just enjoy it! (I was gonna say enjoy the ride but then I thought of the pun :haha:) xxx


----------



## xLisax

:rofl: That made me giggle! You are very right though, we'll have more than enough worrying to do when we're actually preg! :dohh:

Yep you'll have to go ninja..will make it fun!! ;)

x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha we have to just get a bit adventurous that's all  xxx


----------



## Damita

I'm good, just had the longest cycle ever 60 days so now I am not even ovulating in August so couldn't try even if we wanted to, oh well :) Kitchen is being fitted on Monday so excited!!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies!!


----------



## xLisax

Ahh thanks hun :hugs: Sorry your cycles been so long this time, FXd it'll sort itself out now! :)

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry to hear your cycle was so long :hugs: hoping it will be shorter this time!

xxx


----------



## Damita

Me too, I wasted money on a pregnancy test, did the test and then came on a day later... pregnancy tests are not cheap :o

Yes to ninja fun ;)


----------



## Smile181c

I know - what's with that? Why do they have to be so expensive? lol

xxx


----------



## silverbell

Well ladies, not long now :happydance:

My ticker has changed slightly - I'm now TTC from 1 August, as this will be the time we actually start doing the deed without protection in the run up to ovulation (should be around 10 August).

I'm so excited. Can't believe it's nearly time for us and we're both so excited about it. I can't wait to see you all over in First Tri (I won't say TTC, as hopefully none of us will be in there for long!)


----------



## Damita

I know it's crazy! Wow yay!! wow not long for you either :)


----------



## xLisax

:happydance: I still cant believe we're so close ladies!!!

xx


----------



## Smile181c

I'm so excited for you girls :) (I say you girls because I don't definately know if we're going to TTC in August :( Gonna bring up the conversation again when we're settled methinks!) xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Smile, 
I shouldn't worry too much. If you'd hear my DH talk, you'd think that we are never going to have children, and then suddenly he'll bring something up. If you listen to him, it'll be at least a year until we TTC, however he knows that my clock is ticking rather loudly and as we're not having completely unprotected times of passion, he knows that anything could happen.

Afterall, if we should happen to be blessed with a sticky bean he'd have 9 months to get used to the fact so that's masses of time to get the holiday cruise that he really wants. Afterall, I'm determined to not let being pregnant stop me doing anything (well except maybe rollercoaster) ;)


----------



## Smile181c

dragonhawk said:


> Smile,
> I shouldn't worry too much. If you'd hear my DH talk, you'd think that we are never going to have children, and then suddenly he'll bring something up. If you listen to him, it'll be at least a year until we TTC, however he knows that my clock is ticking rather loudly and as we're not having completely unprotected times of passion, he knows that anything could happen.
> 
> Afterall, if we should happen to be blessed with a sticky bean he'd have 9 months to get used to the fact so that's masses of time to get the holiday cruise that he really wants. Afterall, I'm determined to not let being pregnant stop me doing anything (well except maybe rollercoaster) ;)

My OH is exactly the same - it's only recently that he's starting to realise just _how_ broody I actually am lol and he's dropped the bomb on a couple of my family members in the past couple of weeks that I want a baby (which makes me wonder why he would do that? lol) and he's said before that we could try properly once we're settled into our new place...

Exactly - people always assume that just because your pregnant you can't go out and have fun! Fun doesn't always have to include alcohol and silly things like that! xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

I think hubbie's problem is that the only pregnant females he's ever known have become grumpy b* that are continually moaning about the pregnancy and then when they've given birth, only ever stay in. Sorry, but when born, Jnr will come too. If we can't take junior, then baby-sitting or change some our plans so that we can. We don't go out that much anyway!


----------



## xLisax

Max has hardly affected our 'before-baby' routine! Yes, we cant go out and get absolutley slaughtered every weekend, but we dont want to do that anyway! Max comes with us wherever we go, as dragonhawk said, we still have pub lunches of a Sunday, go out on my dads boat..yadda yadda, just because you have a baby doesnt mean life is all bottles and soft play areas! :winkwink: We have to be in of an evening by 6ish to settle him down for bed..but hey ho we like it like that! :) Kids just enrich your life, both of your OHs will LOVE, LOVE, LOVE having babas :cloud9: People with kids that moan and whine about it bloody annoy me..can u tell? :haha:

Bought all of the twilight books this afternoon, gunna read Eclipse on holiday and get the other 2 read in the next few weeks! :happydance: Oh, oh and our holiday tickets arrived!! Woooooooooooooooooop! :D

xx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

When August comes whos going over to TCC and whos staying here? I think I'm gonna stay here for a while.


----------



## Caroline:-)

I think I'll probably pop back & fore between WTT and TTC...


----------



## Celesse

Dunno where I'll go. Probably will just add TTC to the forums I visit. I'm still waiting for AF or some sign of fertility so when we TTC it's probably just going to be a lot of fruitless sex.


----------



## xLisax

I'm going to start over in TTC when I stop the pill, but pop back between there and here until after my holiday :)

xx


----------



## dragonhawk

I've been flirting with TTC already, just because we're not actively preventing. (Don't think hubbie has the determination to withdraw!) :D But they're a very determined lot. 

I'm much more for trying but not actively seeking every avenue to get pregnant. If we're meant to have children, we'll have them.


----------



## xLisax

I agree dragonhawk, I think NTNP means you are more relaxed and stress free, which could help baby making! Im not going to chart/temp unless it takes months with no result! 

xx


----------



## silverbell

I'll be going over to TTC and I'll be one of the determined ones most probably! It's my first time ever trying and we have 4 cycles to try before we have to stop until end of February next year, so I'm really hoping we'll be lucky enough to get a :bfp: during that time.

I'm just excited about the whole TTC thing, so it'll be great to actually be a part of the threads over there. 

I'll be back to WTT in the New Year for a couple of months if we don't hit the jackpot though.


----------



## freckles09

I'll probably stay here and go to TTC too. 

I'm not going to be charting to start with as i just think it's add pressure and stress. But i will start after a few months if we haven't conceived by then! 

Start my last pill pack tomorrow, exciting! :happydance:


----------



## dragonhawk

Freckles.... Yay! :)


----------



## Caroline:-)

Yay Freckles! I'm on my last pack at the moment... 8 more pills to go!!! Woohoo... :wohoo: 

What's everyone up to this weekend then? Me & DH are off to Dublin tomorrow to visit our friends for 4 days - unforutnately the weather is looking to be rubbish there, ah well... :shrug:


----------



## xLisax

:wohoo: Everyones getting sooo close!! 

We have MIL visiting today ( weve had so much trouble with her) and then later this afternoon we're going to our villages little carnival thingy, if the weather holds out! FX'd! 
Tommorow we're going to watch the World Cup final :flower:

Hope all you other August girlies are having lovely Saturday mornings! Hopefully none of you have to be out of bed yet! Im still trying to teach Max how to lie in :rofl:

xxx


----------



## missy123

hi girls :) im waiting for August too,im getting married in 9 months so this month isnt a good idea!! hurry up AUGUST!!:happydance: ill be hoping for baby number 2, DS is 6 :happydance:


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Welcome Missy! Congrats on getting married soon :happydance: Lots of excitment coming up for you! :yipee: I'll add you to our front! 

We're WTT #2 too :thumbup: Our little boy is 2 in September!

:hugs:

xx


----------



## missy123

xLisax said:


> :wave: Welcome Missy! Congrats on getting married soon :happydance: Lots of excitment coming up for you! :yipee: I'll add you to our front!
> 
> We're WTT #2 too :thumbup: Our little boy is 2 in September!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xx

he is sooooo cute!!! thanks a million for your well wishes :kiss: bring on the babies girls,i hope we are not waiting too long!! :thumbup:


----------



## xLisax

Thank you :)

I know, hopefully August will be a month jam packed with :bfp:s! :wohoo:

xx


----------



## missy123

xLisax said:


> Thank you :)
> 
> I know, hopefully August will be a month jam packed with :bfp:s! :wohoo:
> 
> xx

when are u gonna start hun?im on CD8 now so im avoiding :sex: without protection,im gonna start mid August :happydance:


----------



## xLisax

Coming off of my pill in 4 days :yipee: Gunna start from then, but if cycles go to plan, wont be ovulating until my hol on the 7th August! Its all very exciting! :D

xx


----------



## missy123

xLisax said:


> Coming off of my pill in 4 days :yipee: Gunna start from then, but if cycles go to plan, wont be ovulating until my hol on the 7th August! Its all very exciting! :D
> 
> xx

well i have everything crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## xLisax

Thank you, same to you, lots of baby :dust: for all of us, hope to see a :bfp: for you very soon :hugs:

xx


----------



## BradysMum

Good morning!! or afternoon! Have been MIA for a while, sorry! No reason, just been quite busy with the kids and stuff. How is everyone?


----------



## NurseyJen

Hey Everyone!!

I apologise if this has already been discussed but I jus wondered wen everyone came off their contraception, or wen uz r planning or coming of?!! Im gettin v confused abt th advice regarding th pill n wen u shud stop it!!

Any advice wud b fab :) !!

Ta,
Jen xxxx


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Hey Emily :) We're all good here thank you! How are you?

And Jen, Im coming off my pill in 4 days...then we'll be TTC from there, Counting day 1 of bleeding as CD1 :thumbup: Started taking folic acid a couple of months ago :)

xx


----------



## Damita

Hey :wave: I've haven't been on anything other than condoms but it does take the body awhile to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

NurseyJen said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> 
> I apologise if this has already been discussed but I jus wondered wen everyone came off their contraception, or wen uz r planning or coming of?!! Im gettin v confused abt th advice regarding th pill n wen u shud stop it!!
> 
> Any advice wud b fab :) !!
> 
> Ta,
> Jen xxxx

I came off in May


----------



## Ashes

Could you add me to the August list? Me and my DH are going to be trying first thing in August!!!!!


----------



## Ashes

NurseyJen said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> 
> I apologise if this has already been discussed but I jus wondered wen everyone came off their contraception, or wen uz r planning or coming of?!! Im gettin v confused abt th advice regarding th pill n wen u shud stop it!!
> 
> Any advice wud b fab :) !!
> 
> Ta,
> Jen xxxx

I'm actually coming off mine today and we are going to start trying in a few weeks! I've heard from a lot of women that got off and got pregnant within a month!!! Good luck hun!


----------



## Celesse

I am not using any contraceptive at the moment, but am almost exclusively breastfeeding and AF hasn't returned. I'm pretty sure I'll be stuck in TTC for a while waiting for an eggy. 

Has anyone started stocking up on TTC supply's? Ov predictors, pg tests, thermometers, EPO, pre-seed and such?


----------



## BradysMum

I haven't been yet, but I'm tempted to start. I have got some pg tests. I've never really tracked properly with my ovulation and stuff like that. I want to this time though, took a while the last two times so want to see if that actually helps


----------



## xLisax

I've got a couple of pregnancy tests :) Nothing else as yet! 

Ashes I shall add you to the front :hugs: Welcome :)

I cannot believe I only have 3 days, well basically 2 left :shock: :wohoo:

xx


----------



## dragonhawk

I need to get some pregnancy tests, particularly as they have a long date on them these days. :)

AF started today so I'm starting playing with the CBFM. Boots still have various suppplements on 3 for 2 offers at present. So excited looking forward to becoming something of a POAS addict.

Basically though we're pretty taking it easy, although we're now NTNP I'm hoping that either August or September will be our month. But if it's not meant to happen, it's not meant to happen.


----------



## Smile181c

Omg Lisa!! 2 DAYS :shock: 

How exciting!! 

I'm starting to doubt that I'll be TTC in August at the moment =/ me and OH were talking the other day and he doesn't think we're physically ready for a baby yet (emotionally we are, he says) so I've got my FX'd that when we're in the new place with a spare room and more money n stuff that he'll change his mind! xxx


----------



## xLisax

Morning All :flower:

Dragonhawk, I was thinking of getting a CBFM or a persona after the holiday! :thumbup: You'll have to let me know how you get on with it! 

Smile, :hugs: missed you in here the last few days! And more :hugs: on the TTC front, Im sure when you're all moved in and settled OH will have less nerves, Im guessing thats what it is, blokes seem to get all nervous as things get closer! 

And yep, 2 days!!! :shock: It doesnt seem real that its that close! :yipee:

xx


----------



## Damita

Agree blokes get nervous when it gets close, I seem to be the other way around I am getting cold feet now but the husband is so excited..

Yay Lisa!! I am so excited for you!!


----------



## Smile181c

I've missed being on here as well! I've been popping in and having a look over the weekend but didn't really have time to post much! 

I'm hoping he loses some of the nerves because I've already decorated the spare room as a nursery in my head! :haha: but he doesn't need to know that 

2 days is like nothing now :) is your OH as excited as you? xxx


----------



## Damita

Wow nursery done? I am impressed, how did you decorate it?


----------



## Smile181c

I've only decorated it in my head :haha: 

Want quite a neutral colour scheme but that leads me to thinking - do I want to be on team yellow? Who knows! Haha xxx


----------



## silverbell

OMG ladies, it's really getting close now! :happydance: Can't wait to see you all over in TTC x


----------



## Smile181c

Does NTNP count as TTC? Or should I just stay in WTT?

It's a bit of a grey area lol xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Smile181c said:


> Does NTNP count as TTC? Or should I just stay in WTT?
> 
> It's a bit of a grey area lol xxx

I've been thinking the same thing myself. Its just TTC seems a scary intensense place.


----------



## dragonhawk

Definitely staying NTNP, rather than TTC. Ha! I can't even get my CBFM to work properly!!! Having reset, I tried to test this morning, but it kept complaining asking me to remove the stick. :( Grrr....

Typical when :witch: arrived yesterday and that was what I was waiting for!!!!


----------



## Smile181c

Sods Law isn't it dragonhawk!

And TTC does sound scary - especially since i'm not _actively_ TTC lol

Someone give us the answer! Hahah xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Nursery...

I want mine pink and blue, seen it in the dulux book, then I *may* stay team yellow if I can handle it! Lol.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Just a note to say all you ladies who are NTNP we have a special thread here https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/369245-ntnp-chat-thread.html if you're interested! The TTC forum is a bit of a scary intense place for me and I haven't officially started TTC yet anyway but as IUD is out and no other contraceptive method is in use I've some to the conclusion that I'm NTNP!

xx


----------



## xLisax

Morning Girls :flower:

I am soooooooooooooo excited this morning! I took my last pill this morning! We are officially TTC! Just waiting on witch to arrive now! Normally 6 days!

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

xx


----------



## Damita

yay!!!!!


----------



## Smile181c

YAY!! 

Massive :hugs: hun :D 

I'm so excited for you!! xxx


----------



## xLisax

Im just so stupidly excited..I know Ive got to wait for Af now to count CD1, but its just so nice knowing that we are TTC, no more pills! :happydance: I just hope it happens quickly! :haha:

xx


----------



## xLisax

Ooo and check out my new additions to the siggy and under my name...Eeeek!
x


----------



## Smile181c

It will - look how fast time has flown already!

Doesn't seem that long ago you were waiting for your ticker to say 4 weeks! lol xx[

Loving the new sig


----------



## xLisax

How are you going this cycle? Whereabouts are you in it now? :D Im such a novice to all this, this first cycle for me is gunna be a learning curve! :haha:

xx


----------



## Damita

You'll be fine hun :) whoa time flies eh?


----------



## Smile181c

Lol it's not that difficult tbh - even easier if you're not charting, like me!

I'm on CD9 at the moment, so not much going on! Supposed to Ov on the 20th but who knows! Haha tomorrow is supposed to be the start of my fertile persiod :) so hopefully I can get some sneaky BDing in 

xxx


----------



## xLisax

Damita, time has flown! Ive just set up a TTC journal so I can whinge in there :haha: And so it feels more real!! ;)

Smile, Ooo lots of BDing for you over the next few days then! Im looking forward to that part! :rofl:

xx


----------



## BradysMum

I'm waiting for AF to come atm, its a few days late. I'm definitely not pregnant, its just really annoying!


----------



## xLisax

Im hating the waiting already Emily :haha: God knows what Im gunna be like in my 2WW :dohh:

Heres the link to my new journo.. if any of you wanted to visit me :D :blush: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/370472-making-max-big-brother-cycle-1-a.html#post6122388

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Lol it's like mission impossible for me and matt at the moment though!

Put a link in your sig so I can come stalk you :) xx


----------



## xLisax

Oh yeah, you still at parents? :ninja:

How do I put it in my siggy? :dohh:

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Yep still at the in laws for the next 2 weeks :|

Ummmmm if you go onto the testing area thingymajig theres like a list at the top of the page - if you scroll down to url it shows you how to do it:) 

I would paste it here but it might just turn into a link so that would be no good lol xx


----------



## xLisax

On my way there now! :D

Woo two weeks is a while, you'll be pro at ninja BDing at the end of it! ;)

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I know lol it seems like a bloody lifetime! 

It stresses me out lol 

You figured the URL thing out yet? xx


----------



## Damita

I'm going to stalk your new home now Lisa ;)


----------



## xLisax

Yay a new stalker for my shiny new home :D 

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## xLisax

& Chlo, nope :dohh: just gunna try and have another go! :rofl: Im so crap!

xx


----------



## xLisax

:( I can get it in a link on the page, how do you give it a name like you have? Like, My TTC Journal or something? Ahhhhh confuzzled!!

xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all,
Been away visiting friends in Dublin for a few days so busy catching up with everything I've missed on these boards! :dohh:

Yay Lisa, so you're TTC now!!!! :happydance: I'm not far behind you - I take my last pill on Saturday!!! Eeeeek!!!!
Loads of baby dust for you :dust: :wacko:


----------



## xLisax

Thank you Caroline! Not long for you now, its such a weird feeling knowing that this is it now..TTC :wacko: 

And thank you for the baby dust :hugs: Lets hope it works! :yipee:

xx


----------



## Smile181c

I'll do it for you if you want and post the code - just take the stars out k?  Xx


----------



## xLisax

:rofl: I was doing it TOTALLY wrong :dohh: What a wally!

How does it look? Wooooooooooop :)

xx


----------



## BradysMum

Read your journal Lisa, looks great! I'm thinking of doing one too when it comes to it


----------



## xLisax

Thanks Emily :) Yeah, Im planning on using it to vent, symptom spot etc :D Pretty much just an upgrade of my WTT journal which was just moaning about having to wait! :haha:

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Love it :) 

Glad I could help :) x


----------



## xLisax

Ive just realised Ive jumped up to Chat Happy too! Only took nearly 2 years!! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Smile181c

I'm still an 'active' member - how many posts is it till chat happy? 

I know that addict is like 1500 lol x


----------



## xLisax

1000 :) You're halfway there!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha that's mad to think I've made like 500 posts lol

that's a lot!


----------



## xLisax

You'll be chat happy in no time! Its cause we all natter on about random things throughout the day! 

x


----------



## Smile181c

I think I need the chatter lol

I speak to you girls more than I speak to my friends IRL! I only ever see my friends here on the weekend if I go out! - If I don't go to the pub I see no one


----------



## Smile181c

And at least I can be myself and go baby mad in here :)


----------



## xLisax

Thats the best bit, you can talk about babies as much as you like, no one in RL knows we're TTC :)

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Yay! 

:happydance:


----------



## Celesse

My OH is kinda stunned at the amount of posts I'm up to.


----------



## Damita

Ha ha I'm the same, no one knows we are going to be TTC in less than two months minus my family and my two best friends, ha ha I was surprised how quickly my post count went up...


----------



## Smile181c

I wish I had a specific date of TTC lol I'm gonna be stuck NTNP forever!


----------



## xLisax

Ahh Smile, no you wont! :hugs: You wait until you're in your house and all settled, I reckon it'll all just nicely fall into place!! :)

xx


----------



## Smile181c

It better otherwise there'll be trouble  

I can't sit and stare at a spare room if we're not getting it ready for a bubs  lol


----------



## Damita

Aw hun I'm sure once you are settled you will pregnant before you know it :)


----------



## xLisax

Exactly, you'll need to get your nursery decorating head on ;) 

PMA for this cycle...Ive heard Ninja BDing is the best kind for making babies :smug:

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Lol it's already on!

And don't worry about the ninja BDing, had a practice last night ;) -don't think we were as quiet as we were supposed to be though  lol 

Practice makes perfect and all that though!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm happy to be NTNP for a good few months and just take the relaxed approached


----------



## Smile181c

NTNP is a good thing to be but I wanna get TTC lol been NTNP for about a year now lol

It just has to be my luck that pulling out actually works for me lol


----------



## silverbell

Congrats to Lisa for TTC now! :flower:

Just to let you NTNP ladies know (although I'm sure you've noticed) - there is going to be a sub-forum on TTC for NTNP ladies. I asked on the 'help' board a few days ago and asked if they'd considered a board for NTNP ladies, as TTC was a bit too intense for NTNP and they responded to say that it had been mentioned before and they were considering it. Now today it's appeared with 'coming soon' next to it. That's got to be nice for those NTNP.

Hope your AF arrives super-quick, Lisa, so you can get on with TTC x


----------



## xLisax

Thank you Silverbell :flower: Im very excited :)

I think the NTNP section is a brill idea..there are lots of ladies NTNP now!! :)

xx


----------



## Smile181c

I had no idea there were so many until a few days ago lol its great! x


----------



## Damita

That's great news, they needed one for ages!!


----------



## Katie Mc

Hi girls I joined this thread back in april, but ended up moving over to ttc.

got my bfp tuesday on 2nd month of ttc, we are over the moon, just wanted to wish you girls good luck. Id only come off the pill in may so it was very quick. hope its quick for you girls.


----------



## Smile181c

Congratulations :)


----------



## Damita

Congrats!!


----------



## xLisax

Ahh huge congrats! I'll add your BFP to the title! Its so exciting to see bfps from people!! Congratulations again!!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## NurseyJen

Congratulations Katie Mc!!

Hope all goes gr8, bet u r soooo excited!!

Jen xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Yay, congrats Katie!!!! :happydance:
I hope we all get nice quick results like you!!!! :thumbup:
Best of luck with your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations Katie:happydance:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all, hope everyone is having a nice weekend so far... :thumbup:
Well, I've taken my last pill this morning :happydance: so I guess I just wait for my withdrawal bleed and then get BD-ing!!!! I'll have no idea where I am in my cycle, or when AF is due, so I guess just do it as much as possible, lol - DH will be happy!!! :haha:


----------



## Damita

Good luck with the TTC ladies, I won't be too far behind you :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I may be testing tomorrow if the :witch: does not show up. But I'm not expecting a :bfp: but I'm on CD 31 and I just want to know for sure. I'm also going to see my MIL tomorrow and my SIL is coming down with her BF my and DH have not met him before. Should be interesting.


----------



## Damita

Good luck hun :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

:bfn: just as expected but at least now I know for sure.


----------



## Damita

aww hun :hugs:


----------



## xLisax

Sorry to here bout the bfn kirsty :hugs:

Congrats on coming off BCP Caroline! Its great int it, We're just doing the same, lots and lots of BDing..Ive got one happy OH :rofl:

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck Caroline! :)

And sorry to hear about the BFN Kirsty :hugs: X


----------



## Cajadaem

Hello ladies

Well i've just joined up, am WTT at mo, and starting in August 2010  cant wait its so exciting. 
Glad i found this site tho, almost tailored to your exact requirement!!!:happydance:


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Cadjadaem! Its so exciting isnt it! Hopefully we wont be TTC long! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

:happydance::happydance: yes very exciting! i hope it doesnt take long either, we got BFP in our first month TTC with our daughter, but im not gonna assume it will be that easy again, can only hope. figers crossed for you too, billions of baby dust :dust:


----------



## xLisax

Thank you hun, Same to you! Hopefully we'll be moving across to 1st tri sooooon! :yipee:

xx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I got my :bfp: yesterday. I hope to see you all in 1st tri soon.


----------



## Caroline:-)

Wow, congrats Kirsty!!!!! :bfp: Thats fab news!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! :happydance: Yay! :thumbup:
How long have you been trying for?
I moved over to TTC yesterday so fingers crossed I'll be joining you before too long!!!! :wohoo:
Babydust for everyone :dust:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Caroline:-) said:


> Wow, congrats Kirsty!!!!! :bfp: Thats fab news!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! :happydance: Yay! :thumbup:
> How long have you been trying for?
> I moved over to TTC yesterday so fingers crossed I'll be joining you before too long!!!! :wohoo:
> Babydust for everyone :dust:

to be honest we were not trying exactly. I told DH *if* i was having 28 day cycles I would not be in my fertile time anymore so he released his swimmers inside me. I guess I was not going to have 28 day cycle so we caught first cycle.


----------



## Caroline:-)

haha, brilliant! If only it were that easy for everyone!!! :haha:
I take it OH is happy about it though? 
Hope you have a fabulous pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Caroline:-) said:


> haha, brilliant! If only it were that easy for everyone!!! :haha:
> I take it OH is happy about it though?
> Hope you have a fabulous pregnancy :hugs:

I feel very lucky. DH was surprised but happy.


----------



## Damita

Wow congrats yay!


----------



## BradysMum

Hey, sorry I've been MIA, been sooo busy. DH has been away with work for 3 weeks, and I'm trying to get stuff sorted to go back to work at the end of the 6 weeks.

Anyway, my periods have been a bit messed up this month. I was 3 weeks late, and finally came on yesterday. I definitely wasn't pregnant, tested and it was negative. I think it was just the stress of DH being away. Anyway, we've decided to start trying this cycle. I'm really excited! So I guess we are now officially trying for #3!

ETA: Because I was so late this month, we are just going to go on how my cycle would normally be and see what happens. Then next cycle we can start charting


----------



## xLisax

YAY Emily :happydance: I hope we're all together in 1st tri soon :yipee:

xx


----------



## Damita

:happydance: I hope so :)


----------



## freckles09

Congrats to the people who have BFP's so far :happydance:

I finish my last pill today (after 9 years of being on it) so am a bit worried about what my periods will be like etc but am very excited to be ttc!


----------



## xLisax

This cycle is my first off of BCP freckles! FX'd we get :bfp: s very soon! :hugs:

x


----------



## Smile181c

ITS AUGUST!! Lol Hopefully me and OH will be TTC officially at the end of this month!


----------



## 4magpies

So excited for you girls!! Eeek.

xxx


----------



## Damita

Good luck ladies I'll be with you soon :)


----------



## Cajadaem

yey i am on cycle day 2! my first period after coming off cerazette, whoop whoop, plans now in action


----------



## xLisax

It feels great doesnt it, Im now in my fertile period and soooooooooo excited :happydance:

x


----------



## Damita

Yay :happydance: waiting for my period at the mo... rubbish..


----------



## Cajadaem

yes it feels great xlisax!!!! things can get under way now . Damita i know how you feel!!! i dont suppose i waited too long really, but any kind of waiting at all, especially when its waiting for af to ttc!! nightmare, how long have you been waiting? have you came off and hormonal contraceptives?


----------



## room41more84

Hi ladies can I join in, I'm waiting for af after depo then will b ttc
I can't wait, have been persuading hubby for 3 yrs now and he has
finally succumbed lol, this will b our 3rd little one i hope it 
doesn't take us ladies long before we all have our bumps  lou x


----------

